# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή κλούβας 4.20x2.10x1.50!

## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Μετά από όσα είπα για μένα στο καλωσόρισμα* 
*Καλησπέρα απο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης !!**είναι η ώρα να σας παρουσιάσω την κατασκευή μου την οποία ξεκίνησα μόλις τον προηγούμενο μήνα 18 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΊΟΥ και συνεχίζεται ακόμα και σήμερα ... Ξεκινάω λοιπόν βήμα - βήμα την διαδικασία τις κατασκευής και θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις-απορίες-παρατήρησης αν έχετε !! Θυμίζω ότι είμαι ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΣ και ότι το δυνατό μου σημείο είναι ότι τα χερια μου πιάνουν αρκετά καλά* *!!

* Οι πρωτες φωτο : 








































FOTO 26-12-2011






























































































CONTINUE.......

----------


## karakonstantakis

*31/12/2011 με πολύ βροχή..έβγαινα έξω κατά διαστήματα !! Δεν με άφησε ο καιρός να κάνω και πολλά πραγματα... αλλα έστω και αυτό το λίγο είναι ικανοποιητικό !! 


Κατασκευή λοιπόν Πόρτας !!*






*Έτοιμο και το παραθυράκι !! ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟΚΑΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ.... ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΙΟΓΕΝΕΣ ΒΑΨΙΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΞΥΛΟΥ !!* :wall






*Κουλούρα κουνελοσυρμα : ΠΟΝΤΑΡΙΣΤΟ Νο 10  12Χ25  ΤΡΕΧ.ΜΕΤΡΑ 25 Χ 1.5 !!*





*Έτοιμη η πόρτα και από τις 2 πλευρές με σύρμα !!!!!!!!*






*FREDO CAPUCCINO η μέρα πολύ καλή και προχωράμε....*






*Περίπου έτοιμη και η σκεπη !! Με ζόρισε "απίστευτα" να τοποθετήσω τα 2 από τα 3 κομμάτια πλέγματος !!!! Αν είχα 1 άτομο να βοηθούσε...θα είχα τελειώσει ολόκληρη την κλούβα !!* 



*Η πρόσοψη έτοιμη μέσα-έξω πλέγμα !!*





*Έκλεισε και η πλαϊνή πλευρά τις κλούβας με την μια μεριά μονο με πλέγμα... Στην δεύτερη με έπιασε το σκοτάδι !!* 









*Διακρίνονται τα κάθετα σανιδάκια που έβαλα μπροστά στην πόρτα για να μην ανοίγει προς τα έξω έστω και λίγο !*

----------


## andreascrete

Πολύ καλή δουλειά πατριωτάκι! :Youpi:  
Καλή συνέχεια και βάλε και άλλες φώτο καθώς προχωράει η κλούβα! - την φαντάζομαι ολοκληρωμένη, θα είναι τέλεια!!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Alexandre, συγχαρητήρια βλέπουμε πως πιάνουν τα χερια σου, βάλε φωτό και για τα καναρίνια να τα δούμε και να τα χαρούμε έστω και από φωτογραφίες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Επιτέλους μετά από 2 εβδομάδες αναμονής ήρθε το Πολυκαρμπονικό για την σκεπή !! Εργασίες ξεκινάνε λοιπόν σύντομα !! Βρήκα και το δεντράκι που θα διακόσμηση την κλούβα !! Πιστεύω να αρέσει στα πουλιά ! Το έψαχνα αρκετό καιρό και το έκοψα μόλις εχτές αργά το βράδυ !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 15-1-2012

* Η κατασκευή τελειώνει σιγά-σιγά όπως βλέπετε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ! Ανεβάζω και VIDEO στο YOUTUBE.com για να την δείτε καλύτερα ![/b]  


Προσαρμογή του Πολυκαρμπονικού...και αφαίρεση προστατευτικής μεμβράνης..



βιδώθηκε με ξυλόβιδες μαζί με ροδέλα και τσιμούχα..



Άποψη από την ταράτσα ! Διακρίνεται και ο Αφρός πολυουρεθάνης για κλείσιμο τον κενών....φάγαμε και την πρώτη βροχή αφού στέγνωσαν τα υλικά






Και το δεντράκι μου έτοιμο στο κέντρο !! Μπήκε και η ποταμίσια άμμο σε ένα παχύ στρώμα !!!!!!!!!!








Οι φωλιές είναι όλα τα λεφτά.... Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα κάνουν την δουλειά τους..... Θα προσαρμόσω μπροστά ένα ξύλο ώστε να κλείσω περίπου την μισή τρύπα οριζόντια ! 



Μια λεπτομερή φώτο από μέσα....



Εδώ μια ιδέα που πήρα μετά από πολλές φωτό κλουβιών στο internet ! Αλυσιδίτσα πίσω από παραθυράκι για αποτροπή διαφυγής τον πουλιών !! καλό ?????





Ανεβαίνει σε λίγο και VIDEO !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μπραβο αλεξανδρε πολυ ωραιο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

περιμενουμε βιντεο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*VIDEO ανεβασμένο σήμερα !!*

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Πoλη ωραία είναι μπράβο, ρίξε λίγο ασβεστη δυο η τρία χέρια εκεί που εχεις τσιμέντο για να καλυφθεί το τσιμέντο τελείως και μέσα στις φωλιές να ρήξης με μια βούρτσα,

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

πολυ ωραιο μπραβο σου

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Αλέξανδρε στο video βλέπω μια μικρή λιμνούλα διπλα από την κλούβα σου αυτό "προσεξετο" καλά γιατί το στάσιμο νερό τραβάει τα κουνούπια, για εμενα είναι πόλη επικίνδυνο το στάσιμο νερό διπλα στης κλούβες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά !! ακόμα η κλούβα έχει πολύ δουλειά!! σιγά σιγά θα καλυφτούν όλες οι λεπτομέρειες ! 1 εβδομάδα άδεια έχω από αύριο δευτέρα... οπότε θα φτιάχνω συνέχεια !!  
παναγιώτη θα ασβεστώσω μόλις βρω τον ασβέστη.... έλεος...ολόκληρο ηράκλειο και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά....* :: 
*θα μπει και σήτα εννοείτε γύρω γύρω !!


επισημανση : οτι βλεπετε στο video είναι όλα με τα ερασιτεχνικά χέρια μου (χτίσιμο αποθήκης- πόρτες - πλακάκια - βραχόκηπος κ.α.)!!!!*

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ τρομερη δουλεια με μερακι! τα πουλακια θα περνανε υπεροχα εκει μεσα ! μπραβο σου και με το καλο να την γεμισεις ! ... με οσα πρεπει εννοειται !

* το πρωτο ποστ ειναι οκ τωρα .μην κανεις εσυ καποια τροποποιηση

----------


## xXx

Αλέξανδρε πραγματικά είσαι φοβερός...ελπίζω να έχεις το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα με τα πουλιά σου

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο αλεξανδρε πολυ ωραιο και με δεξιοτεχνια το εκανες βλεπω

----------


## vag21

εννοειτε οτι περιμενουμε βιντεο οταν θα εχει και τους κατοικους της μεσα.

----------


## andreascrete

Αλεξανδρε να εμβολιάσεις όλα τα πουλιά για ευλογιά αφου θα τα έχεις σε αυτή την εξωτερική κλούβα και με λιμνούλα με στάσιμο νερό εκεί κοντά.
Είχα φτιάξει μια παρόμοια κλούβα σαν την δική σου στο κήπο του πατρικού μου στο Ηράκλειο και όταν παρουσιάστηκε κρούσμα ευλογιάς έχασα πάρα πολλά καναρίνια ....η ευλογιά εξαπλώνετε πάρα πολύ γρήγορα και τα καναρίνια που την περνάνε και ζούνε παραμένουν φορείς του ιού, τα αγριόπουλα κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν ασθενούσαν καθόλου.

----------


## jk21

Μπορει με μια αντλια ενυδριου να φτιαξει ανετα  λιμνουλα με τρεχουμενο ανακυλωσιμο νερο που θα αλλαζει αν θελει καθε τοσο (εννοειται θα υπαρχει και φιλτρακι ) .

ανδρεα το στελεχος ευλογιας των καναρινιων εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι διαφορετικο απο των ιθαγενων.επισης μια λαμπα που σκοτωνει εντομα θα ηταν οτι πρεπει .το σπιτι ειναι διπλα και μπορει να φερει ρευμα για τετοια λαμπα αλλα και για λαμπα θερμαντικη αν χρειαστει

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφη κατασκευή και πολύ άνετη για τα πουλακια σου,σίγουρα θα περνάνε super εκεί μέσα!!!

----------


## xXx

τις φωλιές πώς σκέφτεσαι να τις φτιάξεις ακριβώς??

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λόγο του ότι έχουν μεγάλο άνοιγμα οι τρύπες, λέω να βάλω ένα ξύλο στο μήκος όσο είναι η φωλιές και πλάτος περίπου 5-6cm ! Ισα ισα να κλείσω την κάτω μεριά !! Σκέφτομαι ότι μικραίνοντας λίγο την είσοδο θα είναι πιο όμορφο να πω...πιο φυσικό να πω... Θα το δείτε σύντομα σε φωτο και αν είναι κάτι που δεν χρειάζεται το αφαιρώ... Απλά πρέπει να ασπρίσω πρώτα τους τοίχους !  Εννοείτε  βέβαια ότι θα βάλω και κανονικές πλαστικές- ξύλινες φωλιές πιο ψηλά...

Μόλις τώρα θα φύγω να ψάξω σε μερικά καταστήματα να δω τη με βολεύει σε ταΐστρες - ποτίστρες κλπ 

Δίνω και το τηλ. μου εδώ αν θέλει κάποιος να μου πει οτιδήποτε (συμβουλές-παρατηρήσεις) ************!!



Σε παρακαλώ πολύ μην ξαναδώσεις το κινητό σου μέσα στο φόρουμ για λόγους ασφαλείας...αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο μέσω πμ...


xXx*

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε χαιρομαι απιστευτα που εχουμε στην παρεα μας παιδια σαν εσενα με τοση αγαπη και μερακι για τα φτερωτα μας φιλαρακια!!!!

Δυο μικρουλες παρατηρησουλες στην φοβερη κατασκευη σου που μπορει να τις εχεις σκεφτει ηδη...

Πρωτον, στην πορτα χρειαζεσαι ενα προθαλαμο αλλιως θα σου φευγουν τα πουλια καθε φορα που θα μπαινεις!
Δευτερον, το δεντρο που εχεις βαλει μεσα εχεις δει αν δεν εχει καμμια ουσια που να απογορευεται για τα καναρινια??? γιατι ξερω οτι βγαζει ενα περιεργο χυμο αν το κοψεις το συγκεκριμενο. θα προτιμουσα ενα ξερο κλαδι!!!
Και τελευταιο, τις φωλιες πως ακριβως θα τις χτισουν τα καναρινια αν ειναι ετσι?? ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ηταν στο υψος του κεφαλιου σου και με καποιο τροπο να σχηματιζεται μια λακουβα να το πω ετσι στον πατο της φωλιας! για να βοηθαει το πουλακι να χτισει την φωλια του!




Παντως τεραστιο Μπραβο!!! Σε ζηλευω(με την καλη εννοια) !

----------


## Paul

Aλεξανδρε, συγχαρητηρια πολυ ομορφη κλουβα δεν εχω λογια!!!!!!Καλα ελεγε ο jk21 οτι φτιαχνεις πολυ ωραιες κλουβες!!!!!Μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βασίλη έχεις δίκιο ! Ζητάω συγνώμη για το τηλ. !!  

Δημήτρη στην πόρτα θα βάλω πλαστική κουρτίνα  όπως αυτή που βάζουμε στα σπίτια μας !! Δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα , αλλά και αν δω οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά... αναγκαστικά θα φτιάξω προθάλαμο !!! 
Στο δεντράκι αυτό βλεπω συνεχώς να πηγαίνουν διάφορα πουλιά (εκτός καναρίνια βέβαια) και να κάθονται με της ώρες !  Αν διαπιστώσω ότι το τσιμπάνε θα το βγάλω !!
Για φωλιές σίγουρα θα βάλω ψηλά με κλαδάκια ! Οπως το περιγράφεις έτσι ακριβός το σκέφτομαι και εγώ !! Κάτι μου λέει ομως οτι θα χτίσουν φωλιες μεσα στα μπλόκα !!!!!!*  :Happy0159:   :Happy0159:  
*
Αγόρασα πριν λήγω 1 ταΐστρα κρεμαστή και 1 ποτίστρα για κάτω στην άμμο !! Βρήκα επιτέλους και ασβέστη !! Οπότε σύντομα νέες φώτο !!! 

PAUL* *είναι η πρώτη κλούβα που φτιάχνω !! Ευχαριστώ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## mitsman

Ταιστρες κατα την γνωμη μου βαλε αρκετες σε διαφορα σημεια  κατα προτιμηση ψηλα για να μην κουτσουλανε μεσα και πολλες για να μην τσκωνονται και να τρωνε ολα!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ταΐστρα 10ε (χωρίς το μοντέλο μου) !!!!!!!!*  :: 





*Ποτίστρα 3.5ε (επίσης χωρίς το μοντέλο μου) !!*  :: 







*Ταΐστρα θα πάρω άλλη 1 (ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Ι ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ) !!!! Δεν πετάνε τα σπόρια έξω μου είπε το pet shop !!!*

----------


## mitsman

Αμμμααααααααααααανννννννν  νννννν τι μοντελακι ομορφο ειναι αυτο??? να την χαιρεσαι την κουκλιτσα σου!!!!!!


Η ταιστρα ΝΑΙ!!!
Η ποτιστρα δοκιμασε την αλλα εχε το νου σου γιατι νομιζω ειναι για κοτες και θα πιανει τρελη βρωμια!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

τι κουκλακι που ειναι?? κ σταυροποδι??? τελεια η ζουζουνα!!!
κ η κατασκευη φυσικα!! φαινεται ο μαστορας ο καλος!! :Party0038:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

To δεντρακι που εχεις μεσα δεν μεγαλωνει αλλο???

----------


## vag21

με τετοιο μοντελακι θα παω να παρω και εγω και ας μην εχω κλουβα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*tzavegio έχω σκεφτεί και γιαυτό το θέμα την λύσει !!! το καθάρισμα στην άμμο θα το αναλάβουν 1 ζευγαράκι πέρδικες (40-50ε)  ή 1 ζευγαράκι ορτύκια (12ε) !! οτι πέφτει κάτω...ακόμα και τα περιτώματα  των πουλιών θα εξαφανίζονται σε χρόνο ντε-τε  !!!!!!!!!!! 


*

----------


## giotakismille

τελειο!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> To δεντρακι που εχεις μεσα δεν μεγαλωνει αλλο???



*ΝΙΚΟ το δεντράκι το έκοψα απο κάποιο χωράφι εδώ κοντά !! Οπότε πλέον είναι νεκρό !!*  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

ολα τελεια μπραβο!! Τα πουλακια σου θα το καταευχαριστηθουν!! Δεν καταλαβα αυτο με τα ορτυκια...θα μενουν μονιμα μεσα στη κλουβα κατω κ οτι πεφτει θα το τρωνε??

----------


## xXx

Αλέξανδρε να χαίρεσαι το μωρό σου καταρχήν...όσο για τις ταΐστρες η πρώτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά την έχω και εγώ μέσα στην κλούβα μου....η δεύτερη δεν θα σου κάνει δουλειά...την έχω σε πιο μικρή και το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να σκορπάν πολύ γρήγορα την τροφή και να αδειάζει η ταΐστρα σχεδόν σε 1 ημέρα...σε σένα ίσως κάνει +1 ημέρα δλδ 2 επειδή είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη.,...

----------


## jk21

Για τις φωλιες οπου και να μπουν ,θα ηθελα να προτεινω την χρηση μιας 10ποντης πατηθρας μπροστα τους ωστε βγαινοντας τα πουλια να πατανε εκει και να μην παρασερνουν τυχον αγκιστρωμενα κατα λαθος μικρα (νεογγενητα ) στα δακτυλα τους  .και να μην πεφτουν κατα λαθος πριν να ειναι ετοιμοι οι νεοσσοι να βγουν απο τη φωλια .ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα που εχει αναφερει νομιζω και εδω καπου αλλα υπαρχει και στο ιστολογιο του ,ο κ Μακης (mgerom ) 

επιμενω στην προταση ποτισματος των πουλιων με συντριβανακι που μπορει να φτιαξει 

ακομα και με πηλινο μπορει να φτιαξει κατι τετοιο και αντλια ενυδριου .θα υπαρχουν βεβαια και κανονικες σε καποια σημεια και σιγουρα καποιες με μπιλια (παραλληλα με τις αλλες μεχρι να τις μαθουνε )

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Αλέξανδρε να χαίρεσαι το μωρό σου καταρχήν...όσο για τις ταΐστρες η πρώτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά την έχω και εγώ μέσα στην κλούβα μου....η δεύτερη δεν θα σου κάνει δουλειά...την έχω σε πιο μικρή και το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να σκορπάν πολύ γρήγορα την τροφή και να αδειάζει η ταΐστρα σχεδόν σε 1 ημέρα...σε σένα ίσως κάνει +1 ημέρα δλδ 2 επειδή είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη.,...




*Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη για τα καλά σου λόγια !! Δεν πρόσεξες οτι είπα πιο πάνω ότι η δεύτερη είναι Ποτίστρα !!*  :Happy0062: 

*ΒΙΚΗ ναι καλά κατάλαβες , θα μείνουν μέσα στην κλούβα και θα τρώνε τα πάντα ! Ενοείτε και την κανονική τους τροφή !! *  :Happy0062:

----------


## andreascrete

> *tzavegio έχω σκεφτεί και γιαυτό το θέμα την λύσει !!! το καθάρισμα στην άμμο θα το αναλάβουν 1 ζευγαράκι πέρδικες (40-50ε) ή 1 ζευγαράκι ορτύκια (12ε) !! οτι πέφτει κάτω...ακόμα και τα περιτώματα των πουλιών θα εξαφανίζονται σε χρόνο ντε-τε !!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> *


 Νομίζω ότι τα ορτύκια είναι η καλύτερη λύση για την κλούβα σου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ καλη δουλεια!
ομορφη κλουβα!!
χρησιμη η τελευταια πληροφορια για τα ορτυκακια!!!
περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες και ολοκληρομενη!!!!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα
Ενα παράπονο σχετικά με την κατασκευή.. Μην με παρεξηγήσεις όμως, διότι τα γράφω καλοπροαίρετα.. 

Το δενδράκι που έκοψες, αφού δεν έχει ρίζες, άρα δεν ζει, σύντομα πιστεύω οτι θα σαπίσει. Ίσως εαν το έβγαζες με την ρίζα και απλά του έκοβες την κορυφή δεν θα ψήλωνε άλλο.. Αλλά και πάλι λογικά λόγο αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος, δεν θα ζούσε το δενδράκι, με λίγα λόγια ήταν καταδικασμένο..
Απλά κρίμα βρε συ που το έκοψες κ του αφαιρέθηκε η ζωή, διότι και την δουλεία σου δεν θα κάνεις και χάθηκε και το δενδράκι .. Όπως και να έχει άμα σου χαλάσει καλύτερα να βάλεις ξερά κλαδιά. 

τρομερή κατασκευή πάντως και μπράβο σου. Αγαπάς πολύ τα πουλάκια και φαίνεται απο αυτά που φτιάχνεις.. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο λοιπόν.. Αναμένουμε σύντομα λεπτομέρειες και συγνώμη για την γκρίνια όσο αφορά το δενδράκι, μην με παρεξηγησεις

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στέλιο έχεις δίκιο για το κόψιμο του φυτού !! Προσωπικά το θεωρώ ως ένα από τα ομορφότερα μου φυτά !! Εδώ περισσότερες φώτο από το συγκεκριμένο για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν ονομάζετε Αθάνατος ο Αρσενικός !!!! -->* http://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B1...w=1366&bih=643

*Πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου....δεν σκέφτηκα τι κακό κάνω... !!!!*  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχω δει να γινονται τεραστιοι αλεξανδρε και δεν ηξερα πως λεγετε,ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια...

κραταω μια επιφυλαξη οτι ισως το φυτο ξαναπεταξει...αφου αυτο ειναι μου φενετε κατι σαν ανθος παρα κορμος που δεν το εχουν ολο το χρονο...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ωραία δουλειά έχεις κάνει. 
Καλορίζικη και πάντα γεμάτη!

----------


## jk21

και γω νομιζω οτι αν δεν κοπει η βαση το κεντρικο τμημα ξαναβγαινει .οχι ομως πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## vikitaspaw

ενταξει μωρε ας μην ειμαστε κ τοσο τραγικοι...δεν εγινε κ κατι τοοοοσο σπουδαιο αν κοπηκε ενα τοσο δα μικρο δεντρακι! Μπορει να φυτεψει ενα αλλο καποια αλλη στιγμη κ να ρθει στα ισα του!!
Περιμενουμε κ αλλες φωτοοοοο....!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε οσο το βλεπω καθολου δεν μ'αρεσουν οι τσιμεντολιθοι για φωλιες!!!!
Θα τις προτιμουσα πιο ψηλα, πιο φωτεινες να αεριζονται και απο δευτερη πλευρα, να εχουν την γουβα που φτιαχνεται η φωλια!
Και επισης οι ποροι του τσιμεντολιθου ισως μαζεψουν  ψειρες! ειναι ιδανικη φωλια φανταζομαι!

----------


## jenia21

Αλεξανδρε οι φωλιες στους τσιμεντολιθους νομιζω οτι μονο προβληματα θα σου φερουν.Δεν καθαριζονται ευκολα δεν αεριζονται καθολου δεν ξερω αν θα τις προτιμήσουν τα καναρινακια αλλα αν βαλεις καρδερινες ενοειται οχι πιασμενες σιγουρα δεν θα τις προτιμήσουν γιατι εχουν αλλα γουστα.Η ταιστρα ειναι καλη η ποτιστρα ομως θελει ψηλα κρεμασμενη για να μην την λερωνουν.Ωραια κατασκευη παντως οταν βαλεις μεσα τα πουλακια φτιαξε καφε και κατσε να απολαυσης.

----------


## Feather

Σχετικά με το δεντράκι ξέρω πως το τμήμα που κόπηκε είναι το άνθος του αθάνατου οπου μετά απο την ανθοφορία το φυτό πεθαίνει και συνεχίζουν την ανάπτυξη τα νέα φυτά που έχει πετάξει δίπλα,οπότε μικρό το κακό..

 Η κλούβα σου είναι πολύ όμορφη.Μπράβο στον μάστορα!

----------


## lenia

καταπληκτική δουλειά μπράβο σου !!!!!!!!!!!! για τις φωλιές δεν γνωρίζω... φαντάζομαι πως θα σε βόλευε στον καθαρισμό τους κι εσένα πιο καλά αν τις σοβατίσεις από μέσα.. ώστε να γίνουν λείες και να μην κατακρατούν βρομιές στους πόρους του τσιμεντόλιθου. Επίσης φρόντισε το ξύλο που θες να βάλεις για να τις μισοκλείσεις να βγαίνει να μην είναι μόνιμα καρφωμένο...θα το μετακινείς, θα σκουπίζεις, θα καθαρίζεις, και θα το ξαναβάζεις στη θέση του..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα Φίλοι μου !! Δυο μέρες κάπως καλές μου έκανε εδώ και προχώρησα λήγω ακόμα την κατασκευή !! Έγινε το ασβέστωμα όπως βλέπεται και μάλιστα πηκτό-πηκτό να πιάσει καλά !! Τοποθέτησα και περιμετρικά όπου χρειαζόταν κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης αφού το πέρασα με 2 χέρια βερνίκι νερού !!!  Οι φωλιές-κουρνιάστρες μετά από τόσο πηκτό ασβέστωμα δεν έμεινε τρύπα για τρύπα για τυχών ψείρα... σαν να στοκαρίστηκαν !!*  :Happy0159: *
Με το κόντεμα στο φυτό που είχα κάνει περίσσεψαν μερικά κλαδάκια...να μην πάνε για πέταμα !!!!

*




*«Άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη και από τον ήλιο ξεξασπρότερη»* 






*Εβαλα και ένα αναρριχώμενο στην γωνία πρόχειρα μέχρι να βάλω και την σήτα για τα κουνούπια !!*  



*Από εκεί που τελειώνει το ξύλο και μέχρι τέρμα επάνω θα τοποθετήσω άλλο ένα κομμάτι πολυκαρμπονικό 1.50Χ70cm το οποίο θα αφαιρώ τα καλοκαίρια !!!* 


 :Character0071: * Που είναι τα πουλάκια οέο ???? *  ::  ::  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A: 




*Η θέα μου πριν λίγη ώρα !! Καταπληκτική φώτο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Παίζει το Γκρί με το Μαύρο και στην μέση Ασπρο !! 

*

----------


## vag21

περιμενω πως και πως να δω και τα πουλακια μεσα.τραβα και κανα βιντεο οταν τα βαλεις.

----------


## xXx

από ότι παρατηρώ έχεις μία στρώση κουνελόσυρμα από το μέσα μέρος της κλούβας...εγώ φίλε μου θα έβαζα και μία δεύτερη στρώση από την έξω μεριά...σίγουρα θα κυκλοφορούν σαΐνια, κουκουβάγιες και καρακάξες στην περιοχή σου....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βασίλη θα μπει οπωσδήποτε και από έξω πλέγμα ! Αυτό το* *κομματάκι έμεινε άλλωστε !!!*  :Party0035:

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο βρε Αλέξανδρε !!! Ανυπομονώ και εγώ να δω τα πουλάκια μέσα !!!!  Η φωτογραφία επίσης καταπληκτική. Απο ποίο όμορφος μέρος αλήθεια είσαι ;

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ανυπομονώ πως και πως να δω και εγώ όπως τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά την κλούβα με τα πουλακια μέσα!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Μπράβο βρε Αλέξανδρε !!! Ανυπομονώ και εγώ να δω τα πουλάκια μέσα !!!!  Η φωτογραφία επίσης καταπληκτική. Απο ποίο όμορφος μέρος αλήθεια είσαι ;



*Μένω λήγω έξω (6-7 χιλ.) από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης !! Η Περιοχή εδώ ονομάζετε ΛΟΦΟΥΠΟΛΗ !*

----------


## andreascrete

Πολύ καλή δουλειά, οι φωλιές στο τοίχο δεν νομίζω ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ποτέ απο καναρίνια και σπίζες αλλά είναι καλές για παραδεισάκια, διαμαντοπερίστερα, παπαγαλάκια και Lovebirds που σίγουρα θα φωλιάσουν μέσα εκεί.
Τα παραδεισάκια μάλιστα θα σου καθαρίζουν την κλούβα ....ότι κλαδάκι, νήμα φωλιάς, πούπουλο πέσει στο έδαφος το μαζεύουν και το χτίζουν μέσα στην φωλιά.
Αν βάλεις και ένα αρσενικό ορτύκι με 3 θηλυκά στο έδαφος και κάνα πέτρωμα η ξύλα για να κουρνιάζουν θα είσαι έτοιμος καθότι θα σου καθαρίζουν το έδαφος απο σποράκια.

* φρόντισε να έχεις διπλό σύρμα παντού γύρω απο το κλουβί για να μην σου πειράξουν τα πουλιά ποντίκια, κουκουβάγιες και γεράκια .....για καρακάξες δεν κινδυνεύεις καθότι δεν έχουμε ούτε μια στην Κρήτη αν και έχουμε κοράκια!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*aνδρέα δεν σε γνωρίζω...δεν με γνωρίζεις... είμαστε από τον ίδιο τόπο όμως , και έχεις ανοιχτή πρόσκληση για καφεδάκι όποτε θελήσεις να πάρω και μερικά μαθήματα από πρώτο χέρι !! βρίσκομαι σε άδεια τώρα μέχρι και την δευτέρα !! αν τα καταφέρεις αύριο θα είναι ότι καλύτερο !!! τα ορτύκια είναι κλεισμένα ήδη...1 ζευγάρι βέβαια και όχι 3 θηλυκά που προτείνεις.. θα το δούμε αυτό !! όσο για το πλέγμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να περασι τίποτα μέσα !!!*

----------


## andreascrete

Είναι η αρραβωνιαστικιά μου εδώ αυτές της μέρες και έχει έρθει απο Λονδίνο, ότι έχει να κάνει με κατοικίδια και πουλιά την αφήνει παντελώς αδιάφορη οπότε δεν θα θέλει να με ακολουθήσει για καφεδάκι στο χώρο σου και δεν πάει και ωραία να την αφήσω μόνη της.
Το σαββατοκύριακο όμως θα βγεί με κάτι φίλες καθώς και ίσως και την δευτέρα οπότε μπορεί να ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο και να πεταχτώ να δώ τον χώρο σου, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση.
Στείλε μου το κινητό σου η ένα σταθερό στο προσωπικό μου μαϊλ μέσα στο προφίλ μου και θα σου τηλ. να κανονίσουμε καθότι θα ήθελα να δώ την κλούβα και απο κοντά. 
Ενημερωτικά το αρσενικό ορτύκι θέλει χαρέμι απο τουλάχιστον 3 θηλυκά γιατί είναι σεξουαλικά υπερδραστήριο και κυνηγάει τα θηλυκά συνέχεια και με τάσεις επιθετικότητας πολλές φορές ...αν έχεις μόνο ένα θηλυκό θα το κουράσει απο το πολύ κυνηγητό σε σημείο και να το πεθάνει!
Η αναλογία είναι ένα αρσενικό με 3 θηλυκά η μόνο 2 θηλυκά αν δεν θές πιο πολλά πουλιά.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θα χαρώ να τα πούμε από κοντά Ανδρέα !!!  Σπουδαία η τελευταία πληροφορία !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ το δεντρακι και τα κομματια του στις ακρες ειναι οτι πρεπει να βαλεις εκει φωλιες ! αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου ... και μενα τα τσιμεντολιθα δεν με τρελαινουν

----------


## vikitaspaw

καταπληκτικη δουλεια Αλεξανδρε πραγματικα!! Σ ευχαριστουμε που μας ενημερωνεις βημα - βημα για την κατασκευη της!! Περιμενουμε να τη δουμε κ με τα πουλια!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ το δεντρακι και τα κομματια του στις ακρες ειναι οτι πρεπει να βαλεις εκει φωλιες !* αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου ... και μενα τα τσιμεντολιθα δεν με τρελαινουν



*Σωστός !!!*  :Love0030: 

*Ψάχνω και για συντριβάνι όπως έχεις προτείνει σε προηγούμενο ποστ !! Θα το φτιάξω εγώ και αυτό !!* *Κάθε μέρα θα ανανεώνω το νερό για να είναι φρέσκο για τα πουλιά (το νερό αυτό θα είναι ποιο πολύ για μπάνιο μιας και θα υπάρχουν και ποτήστρες στην κλούβα.... !!! Υδραυλικό πρέπει να φέρω μόνο για να μου φτάσει το νερό μέχρι εκεί !!! 
Σκέφτομαι να το τοποθετήσω στην μέσα αριστερά γωνία  , εκεί που βρίσκεται  το λευκό ξύλο....και να περάσω το λάστιχο του νερού κάτω από την άμμο (σκεπασμένο και με πέτρες) !!  
Όπως είπα θα μπει και σήτα γύρω-γύρω και είμαστε ΟΚ !!   


Ερώτηση - Έχω πιο δίπλα όπως έχετε δει μια λιμνούλα με μια κάπως μεγάλη χελώνα μέσα.... Μπαίνει μέσα στην κλούβα.... ???? *  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## andreascrete

Οι νεροχελώνες είναι σαρκοφάγες και αν αρπάξουν καναρίνι θα το τραβήξουν μέσα στο νερό και θα το φάνε.
Σε λιμνούλα κουμπάρου μου άρπαξαν περιστέρι το τράβηξαν στο νερό το έπνιξαν και το κομμάτιασαν ....μιλάμε για τα γνωστά χελωνάκια με τα κόκκινα μάγουλα που τα πουλάνε στα μαγαζιά.
Σε λίμνη γίνονται τεράστια και τρώνε τα πάντα!!!! ....δεν θα στο συμβούλευα.
Επίσης μην περιμένεις σε μεγάλη κλούβα σε τέτοιο μέγεθος να πετύχεις σωστές αναπαραγωγές καθότι τα πουλιά καυγαδίζουν και χαλάνε το ένα την φωλιά του άλλου οπότε σπάνια βγάζεις πουλιά.
Καλύτερα να βάζεις τους γονείς σε ζευγαρώστρες μόνα τους και αργότερα τα μεγαλωμένα μικρά με τους γονείς στην κλούβα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΚΥΡΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ πολυ καλη η κατασκευη αλλα δυστυχως η ιστοσελιδα ειναι εμπορικη και αφιαρεθηκε .δεν με αγχωνει βεβαια αυτο αφου ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το κανεις και τα μας το παρουσιασεις και με πιο καλο τροπο ! 

φροντισε στην κατασκευη το συντριβανι να μην ειναι βαθυ για να μπαινουν μεσα για μπανιο .ενα μια πλατια πηλινη γαστρα ή κατι τετοιο ειναι μια καλη περιπτωση (την τρυπας στη μεση με τρυπανι ) .ειχαν κανει κατι τετοιο στην εκπομπη  << κηπουροι >> στην tv

----------


## vag21

οντως την ειχα δει αυτη την εκπομπη και ειχαν φτιαξει ενα πολυ ωραιο συντριβανι.αν ψαξεις ισωσς και να την βρεις.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις τώρα τέλειωσα την εκπομπή ΟΙ ΚΗΠΟΥΡΟΊ ! Είναι στο επ.14 για όσους θέλουν να το ξαναδούν  !!!*

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Μπραβο πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλημέρα φίλοι μου !!
Να πω ότι όλες οι "απόψης-εμπειρίες" σας καταγράφονται εδώ σε ένα πρόχειρο χαρτάκι (πιστεύω να βγάλω σωστά αποτελέσματα) !! Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο σκοπός προβολής της κατασκευής !! 

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ !!!*

----------


## tasos-mo

Αλεξανδρε καταρχας καλησπερα..με την σειρα μου και εγω σου λεω μπραβο για την σοβαρη δουλεια που εχεις κανει και για τις ομορφες εικονες που μας προσφερεις..ΑΛΛΑ μας εκανες να μπαινουμε καθε μερα και να ψαχνουμε για καινουργιες φωτογραφιες σου και επειδη πλεον μας δημιουργησες συνδρομο στερησης τις τελευταιες μερες..παρακληση θελουμε και την συνεχεια.περα απο την πλακα θα περιμενουμε νεα σου.καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο οταν φτιαξει και ο καιρος βεβαια να καθεσαι εξω και να την θαυμαζεις γεματη με τους μικρους σου φιλους. :bye:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά είμαι στην αναμονή και εγώ με την σειρά μου..... περιμένοντας την σήτα αλουμινίου που έχω παραγγείλει !! Την Δευτέρα θα την έχω !!! 
Εχετε αγωνία εσείς που βλέπεται της φώτο και μου αρέσει ειλικρινά το ενδιαφέρων σας..... ΦΑΝΤΆΖΕΣΤΕ την αγωνία την δικιά μου που βγαίνω έξω στα καλά καθούμενα μόνο και μόνο να θαυμάζω το έργο μου, χωρίς πουλιά μέσα*  :Humming Bird A:  *?????????????????  

Εβαλα μέσα κάμποσες όμορφες πέτρες για τα ορτύκια κυρίως που θα αγοράσω εντός εβδομάδας ! Μέτα από τηλεφωνική ομιλία που είχα με τον Κ. Τακη (ROSIGNIOL) και τον συντοπίτη μου "andreascrete" (τον περιμένο αύριο Κυριακή για καφεδάκι και κουβεντούλα εδω στο σπίτι μου) με συμβούλεψαν να αγοράσω 1 Αρσενικό & 2-3 θηλυκά Ορτύκια ! 
Πολλές σπουδαίες πληροφορίες πήρα από τον Κ. Τάκη και τον Ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερος μέσα από αυτό το POST !!! 
Πολλές πληροφορίες είμαι βέβαιος ότι Θα Αποκομίσω και από τον Ανδρέα αύριο !! 
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν και σύντομα θα έχουμε και την συνέχεια της κατασκευής !!!


* :Jumping0045:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θελω και εγω κλουβα..!
αλλα επιδη δεν εχω θα περιμενω και εγω φωτογραφιες απο την δικη σου να την χαιρομαστε!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

αλέξανδρε δεν ήξερα ότι ασχολιόσουν και με τα αυτοκίνητα, εγώ έχω λάβει μέρος και στο γαλλικό πρωτάθλημα με 4x4 το (gougar)πριν από 25 χρονια, έχω καράβια, αεροπλάνα, ελικόπτερα, τρενάκια, όλα τα έχω ήμουν τρελός με αυτά έχω χαλάσει μια περιουσια ειδικά με τα αεροπλάνα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αλέξανδρε δεν ήξερα ότι ασχολιόσουν και με τα αυτοκίνητα, εγώ έχω λάβει μέρος και στο γαλλικό πρωτάθλημα με 4x4 το (gougar)πριν από 25 χρονια, έχω καράβια, αεροπλάνα, ελικόπτερα, τρενάκια, όλα τα έχω ήμουν τρελός με αυτά έχω χαλάσει μια περιουσια ειδικά με τα αεροπλάνα.




*ΩΡΑΙΟΣ Ο ΤΑΚΗΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ !! Εχω και εγω ότι ανέφερες εκτός τρενάκια !!!!!! 


*

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Η πιστα για τα F1 που βλέπω στο video είναι στην Κρήτη?  Είναι πόλη ωραία για άγονες για προπόνηση για ότι θέλεις μπράβο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ναι Τάκη είναι Ηράκλειο και είναι και μόλις 1 χιλιόμετρο απο το σπίτι μου !!!!! *  ::

----------


## tliotis

πολυ καλη κατασκευη,χαιρεσαι να τη βλεπεις

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα στην παρέα !! Ι κλούβα έχει φτάσει στο  80%, και σήμερα το πρωί με επισκέφτηκε ένας φίλος εκτροφέας ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (**"andreascrete" )** τον οποίο γνώρισα εδώ στο forum !!  Ήρθε για καφεδάκι και για να μου δώσει συμβουλές για την συνέχεια, και ομολογώ ότι έμαθα πάρα πολλά χρήσιμα πράγματα !!  Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη ήρθε με 2 Καναρίνια Δώρο*  :Bird1:   :Bird1: * για τα εγκαίνια της κλούβας !!! 1 κόκκινο αρσενικό και 1 θηλυκό δαχτυλιδωμένα !!!! Η χαρά μου ??? ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΗ !!!!!! Επιτέλους μπήκαν οι πρώτοι κάτοικοι*  :Bird1: * τις κλούβας μου !!
* :Love0030: * Ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ λοιπόν στον "ΦΙΛΟ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ" !!!!*  :Love0030:  





*ΜΑΘΗΜΑ : κόψιμο στα νύχια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*Ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ κάνει τα εγκαίνια της κλούβας !!!!!!! Οι πρώτες πτήσεις...μόλις ξεκινούν !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 












 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Μπράβο Ανδρέα φαίνεται πως είσαι "ΗΟΒΒΥΣΤΑΣ" ωραία εγκαίνια έκανες στον φίλο μας τον Αλέξανδρο μπράβο, Αλέξανδρε μόλις τώρα είδα την ταΐστρα που έχεις βάλει τους σπόρους, εγώ την έχω χρησιμοποίηση και θα σε συμβούλευα να αγοράσεις άλλη μια τέτοια την ίδια και να βαλης το νερό κρεμασμένο όπως και στα σπόρια είναι πολύ πιο καλά και πιο καθαρά.

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Ανδρεα αυτο που εκανες (κλουβα) το ονειρευομαστε ολοι εμεις που εχουμε καναρινια,παπαγαλους γκουλντιαν και οτι αλλο θελει ο καθε ενας μας απλα εσυ το εκανες πραγματικοτητα,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σου

----------


## andreascrete

Παιδιά έκανα ότι θα έκανε ο οποιοσδήποτε χομπίστας! ....πήγα για καφεδάκι και επίσκεψη για πρώτη φορά και αντί να κρατάω μια κούτα γλυκά σκέφτηκα ότι ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια χρώματος θα εκτιμούνταν περισσότερο απο τον αλέξανδρο. :Happy0064: 
Στην φώτο δεν φαίνονται καθαρά αλλά είναι ένα έντονο κόκκινο λιποχρωμικό αρσενικό στο οποίο για ένα χρόνο δεν έδωσα καθόλου χρωστική και το καινούργιο φτέρωμα βγήκε πορτοκαλί και μια Μωσαϊκ λευκοκόκκινη κανάρα με πολύ μαλακό φτέρωμα όπου είπα στο φίλο Αλέξανδρο να την ζευγαρώσει με αρσενική καρδερίνα στο μέλλον για να βγάλει όμορφα καρδερινοκάναρα χωρίς πιθανές κύστες στα φτερά όπου μπορεί να συμβεί αν την βάλει με κάναρο που και αυτός έχει μαλακό φτέρωμα.
Αλέξανδρε καλορίζικα!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πωπω πόσο όμορφα φαίνονται τα μικρακια μέσα στην κλούβα!!!,ένα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Αντρέα για την όμορφη κίνηση του!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σίγουρα μπορείτε να φανταστείτε την χαρά μου έτσι ??? Μετά από τόσο κρύο που έφαγα φτιάχνοντας....μετά από τόση δουλειά...τόσο κόπο... το να βλέπω τους πρώτους φτερωτούς φίλους, γύρισα πίσω πολλά χρόνια κάπου στα 12-14 μου... όπως έγραψα στο πρώτο μου ποστ καλωσορίσματος -->*  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%B7%CF%82-!! !!! *Και πάλι ένα  Ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας  !!!* 

 :Love0030:

----------


## ninos

Παιδια τι να γραψω. οι εικονες μιλουν μονες τους !!! Ανδρεα ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ μπραβο για την κινηση σου !!! Αλεξανδρε φανταζομαι κ μπορω να καταλαβω την χαρα σου. Μπραβο σου.. Πολυ τυχεροι οι νεοι σου φιλοι. Θα περνουν υπεροχα εκει μεσα

----------


## tliotis

Μπραβο για την υπεροχη κινηση που εκανες , καλορυζικα τα καινουρια πουλακια στην υπεροχη κλουβα σου!να τα χαιρεσαι και να ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ συντομα!!!

----------


## vag21

αντί να κρατάω μια κούτα γλυκά σκέφτηκα ότι ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια χρώματος θα εκτιμούνταν περισσότερο.
πολυ καλητερη κινηση.μπραβο ανδρεα.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ *μπραβο* για την ανεκτιμητη κινηση σου γιατι οταν δωριζουμε ψυχες και μαλιστα για να ζησουν σε τετοιο περιβαλλον ,η κινηση και η αξια της αλλα και των πουλιων ειναι ανεκτιμητη !  ... μου το χαλασες λιγο με τα μη γονιμα υβριδια που του προτεινες να κανει αλλα δεν πειραζει  ::

----------


## andreascrete

> ΑΝΔΡΕΑ *μπραβο* για την ανεκτιμητη κινηση σου γιατι οταν δωριζουμε ψυχες και μαλιστα για να ζησουν σε τετοιο περιβαλλον ,η κινηση και η αξια της αλλα και των πουλιων ειναι ανεκτιμητη ! ... μου το χαλασες λιγο με τα μη γονιμα υβριδια που του προτεινες να κανει αλλα δεν πειραζει


Γιατί στην χάλασα?
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο όμορφο και ασυναγώνιστο στο κελαϊδισμα απο ένα Καρδερινοκάναρο.
Το γεγονός ότι είναι υβρίδιο και άρα όχι εύκολο να δημιουργηθεί απο ένα εκτροφέα το κάνει τόσο δυσεύρετο και πανάκριβο στην τιμή! ....οπότε είναι ένα πουλί για λίγους και εκλεκτούς!!!!
Επίσης το γεγονός ότι δεν αναπαράγεται δεν το κάνει τόσο κακό απαραίτητα απο ένα γόνιμο καναρίνι που γεννάει συνέχεια και οι απόγονοι του συχνά καταλήγουν σε κακά χέρια καθότι είναι και πιο φθηνά σαν πουλιά και το κάθε πιτσιρίκι και με το χαρτζιλίκι του μπορεί να το αποκτήσει και μετά να το ξεχάσει σε ένα βρώμικο κλουβί γιατί απλά το βαρέθηκε!
Οπότε σε αυτό το θέμα διαφωνούμε! :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω για τη λαλια αυτου του πουλιου απλα ειναι προσωπικη μου επιλογη να θεωρω οτι οταν ενα πουλι δεν μπορει να χαρει τη χαρα της ελευθεριας (ισως και γιατι να μην ειναι καν εφικτο αυτο και στα καναρινια σιγουρα ισχυει κατι τετοιο ) ,η αλλη επομενη χαρα του που του μενει στην αιχμαλωσια ειναι να γινει πατερας και μανα .δυστυχως αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει στα καρδερινοκαναρα ή ακομα και σαν θετοι γονεις δεν μπορει να γινει σε ολα ! 

* δεν το ανεφερα για να σε κατηγορησω γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ακομα και τα πιο φιλικα μου προσωπα στο χωρο εχουν δημιουργησει τετοια πουλακια .απλα βρηκα ακομη μια φορα την ευκαιρια να δωσω το στιγμα των ιδεων μου για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα .εξου και η <<φατσουλα>> που γελα διπλα στα αναφερομενα μου και θελει να δειξει το υφος που τα ελεγα !

----------


## andreascrete

> συμφωνω για τη λαλια αυτου του πουλιου απλα ειναι προσωπικη μου επιλογη να θεωρω οτι οταν ενα πουλι δεν μπορει να χαρει τη χαρα της ελευθεριας (ισως και γιατι να μην ειναι καν εφικτο αυτο και στα καναρινια σιγουρα ισχυει κατι τετοιο ) ,η αλλη επομενη χαρα του που του μενει στην αιχμαλωσια ειναι να γινει πατερας και μανα .δυστυχως αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει στα καρδερινοκαναρα ή ακομα και σαν θετοι γονεις δεν μπορει να γινει σε ολα ! 
> 
> * δεν το ανεφερα για να σε κατηγορησω γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ακομα και τα πιο φιλικα μου προσωπα στο χωρο εχουν δημιουργησει τετοια πουλακια .απλα βρηκα ακομη μια φορα την ευκαιρια να δωσω το στιγμα των ιδεων μου για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα .εξου και η <<φατσουλα>> που γελα διπλα στα αναφερομενα μου και θελει να δειξει το υφος που τα ελεγα !



Γνωρίζω ότι δεν είχες σκοπό να με κατηγορήσεις αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι πολλά καναρίνια παρότι γόνιμα δεν γίνονται ποτέ γονείς γιατί απλά περνάνε την ζωή τους μόνα σε ένα κλουβί για την δική μας απόλαυση.
Οπότε το αρσενικό καρδερινοκάναρο δεν έχει τίποτα να ζηλέψει απο το αρσενικό μοναχικό καναρίνι που βλέπουμε στα μπαλκόνι του γείτονα μας μέσα στην μεγαλούπολη που ζούμε.
Όσο για τα θηλυκά καρδερινοκάναρα - πολλά απο αυτά νιώθουν την μητρότητα γιατί είναι καταπληκτικές μητέρες για να κλωσσάνε αυγά καναρινιού και αυγά άλλων σπιζών και να μεγαλώνουν μετά τους νεοσσούς. Και μάνα δεν είναι μόνο αυτή που γεννάει αλλά και αυτή που μεγαλώνει!
Μην ξεχνάς ότι το κόκκινο λιποχρωμικό καναρίνι προήλθε απο διασταυρώσεις υβριδίων άγριου σπίνου βενεζουέλας με καναρίνι .... ένα πουλάκι/υβρίδιο στα 1000 βγήκε γόνιμο και τώρα μπορούμε να θαυμάζουμε εξαιτίας αυτού αυτά τα κόκκινα καναρίνια.
Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πόσο ιδιαίτερο είναι για κάποιους εκτροφείς και πόση χαρά λαμβάνουν όταν βγάζουν τέτοια σπάνια πουλιά υβρίδια απο την οικογένεια των σπιζών.
Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν ένα καρδερινοκάναρο μπορεί να επιβιώσει στην άγρια φύση αν το σκάσει απο το κλουβί καθότι στο dna του έχει πιο πολύ το χαρακτήρα της καρδερίνας και το ένστικτο το βοηθάει να βρεί νερό και τροφή.
Στο εξοχικό μας για 2 χρόνια έβλεπα ένα καρδερινοκάναρο ελεύθερο που ποτέ δεν μπορούσα να το πιάσω και το οποίο το εβλεπα συχνά να τσιμπολογάει σπόρους απο τα αγριοάγκαθα του λόφου πολλές φορές συντροφιά με φλώρους η και με άλλες καρδερίνες.

----------


## teo24

Πολλα μπραβο και στους δυο.Και στον Αλεξανδρο για την παρα πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη του και στον Αντρεα για την κινηση του.Τα πουλακια δειχνουν τελεια μεσα στην κλουβα και σιγουρα θα το χαιρονται.

----------


## jk21

Aνδρεα αλλο το να επιλεγει ο θεος  ή η φυση (ο καθενας διαλεγει οτι θελει ) το ποιος θα γινει γονιος και ποιος οχι ,και αλλο να γινομαστε εμεις θεοι. εχω τις ιδιες αποψεις επεισης οπως και με τα καρδερινοκαναρα ,ετσι ακριβως και με τα μοναχικα καναρινια !αν και δεν ειναι ολα τα καρδερινοκαναρα τελειες παραμανες (αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο ),αν και τα περισσοτερα θηλυκα καρδερινοκαναρα αφηνονται κατα λαθος.... στη φυση (αυτο ειναι το περισσοτερο αλλα αφου λες επιβιωνουν κατι ειναι και αυτο ) το οτι καποια γινονται θετες μανες ,κατι ειναι και αυτο . συμφωνω με την τεραστια αξια της θετης μανας και στην ζωη των ανθρωπων και στην τεραστια αγαπη που δινουν ισως ακομη περισσοτερο και απο τις βιολογικες αλλα σκεψου τι τις ωθει να το κανουν και σκεψου αν επαψαν ποτε να θελουν και δικο τους παιδι (καποιες ειναι τοσο δυνατες που πραγματι το μπορουν και αυτο ).οσο για τα καρδερινοκαναρα μαλλον δεν εχει τυχει ποτε ουτε η μια στα χιλια υβριδιου γονιμου σαν και αυτο με το σπινο της βενεζουελας ...

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο σας για την ωραια συζητηση σας με πολυ σωστα επιχειρηματα και απο τους δυο σας

----------


## mitsman

> ΑΝΔΡΕΑ *μπραβο* για την ανεκτιμητη κινηση σου


Αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν ολα!!! 30000 ετων να παω δεν θα ξεχασω οταν ο θειος μου μου χαρισε τα πρωτα καναρινακια μου!!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Ανδρεα!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι Αλεξανδρε, παντα υγειεστατα να ειναι ολα τα πουλακια που θα μπουν εκει μεσα!!!
Να γεννησουν να γεμισει η κλουβα!!!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Kαλώς η κακός το παίζουμε θεοί καθημερινά στην ζωή μας! ....το παίζουμε θεοί όταν εμείς πάμε σε ένα κοτέτσι η ένα petshop και διαλέγουμε εμείς τα πουλιά που θα κάνουμε ζευγάρι χωρίς να τους δώσουμε την ευκαιρία να κάνουν ζευγάρια απο μόνα τους.Το παίζουμε θεοί όταν με την γεννετική δημιουργούμε καινούργιες ποικιλίες φυτών, λαχανικών, και καινούργιες ράτσες ζώων.
Kαταλήγοντας θα πάρω εσένα για παράδειγμα! ...τα δικά σου καναρίνια και λοιπά πουλιά τα αφήνεις να επιλέξουν το ταίρι τους μέσα στην κλούβα και μετά προχωράς σε αναπαραγωγές ή απλά επιλέγεις το αρσενικό απο το χρώμα, σωματότυπο και φωνή καθώς και το αντίστοιχο θηλυκό και τα ρίχνεις ξεχωριστά σε μια κλούβα για αναπαραγωγή? ....και αν κάνεις το δεύτερο να μου επιτραπεί σε εισαγωγικά η έκφραση ότι εκείνη την στιγμή δεν το παίζεις εσύ ο ίδιος θεός καθότι κάνεις διασταυρώσεις βάση των δικό σου προτιμήσεων και όχι των καναρινιών που αν τους δίνονταν η ευκαιρία θα σχημάτιζαν ζευγάρι απο ταίρι που θα επέλεγαν μόνα τους? Και δεν θα έχτιζαν φωλιά απο τα υλικά που εκείνα θα ήθελαν να μαζέψουν απο την φύση και όχι ότι εσύ τους προσφέρεις? όπως και ότι θα έχτιζαν φωλιά σε κάποιο σημείο που θα ένιωθαν ασφάλεια και όχι στην πλαστική φωλιά που εσύ επιλέγεις που θα την κρεμάσεις? και δεν θα επέλεγαν αυτά το θάμνο η το δέντρο που θα ήθελαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν σαν βάση τους απο το τύπο κλουβιού που εμείς επιλέγουμε για αυτά?
Αν το καλοσκεφθείς θα ανακαλύψεις ότι όλοι μας ενεργούμε εγωϊστικά όταν επιλέγουμε να έχουμε ένα πουλάκι στο κλουβί και ακόμα πιο εγωϊστικά όταν επιλέγουμε το χρόνο και το ταίρι που θα το ζευγαρώσουμε καθώς και όταν αργότερα χωρίζουμε τα μικρά που έχουν απογαλακτιστεί απο τους γονείς τους.

Πόσες φορές δεν έχεις δεί λάθος επιλογή πουλιών που τα ωθούμε να ζευγαρώσουν την λάθος στιγμή, με το λάθος ταίρι ...εξού και τσακωμοί, στο λάθος μικρό κλουβί και όμως αυτά τα κακότυχα εξακολουθούν να μας ικανοποιούν κάτω και απο αυτές της συνθήκες.
Με λίγα λόγια δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι πρέπει πάντα να ζευγαρώνουμε τα πουλιά μας για να είναι ευχαριστημένα και να γεμίζουμε το τόπο με νέα πουλιά που σίγουρα δεν θα γνωρίζουμε όταν φύγουν απο το χώρο μας την τύχη τους.
Το καρδερινοκάναρο έχει την τύχη η ατυχία να είναι άγονο σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και να μην έχει την ευκαιρία να γίνει γονιός αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό.
Τα θηλυκά καρδερινοκάναρα δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την μητρότητα όπως εμείς οι άνθρωποι ....αν της βάλεις αυγά και κλωσσήσει τότε θα νομίζει ότι τα πουλάκια που έβγαλε είναι δικά της και θα είναι ικανοποιημένη καθώς δεν θα έχει καταλάβει ότι παίχτηκε. 
Τώρα σχετικά με την γονιμότητα του καρδερινοκάναρου μπορεί να μην είναι γόνιμα ένα στα 1000 πουλιά αλλά μπορεί ένα στα 2000 πουλιά ....θέλω να πώ ότι υπάρχουν καταγεγραμμένες περιπτώσεις που καρδερινοκάναρο αρσενικό και θηλυκό ήταν γόνιμα αλλά αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα σπάνιο και συμβαίνει αφού συμπληρώσει το δεύτερο έτος της ηλικίας του.
Απλά οι εκτροφείς γνωρίζοντας την σπανιότητα της γονιμότητας του καρδερινοκάναρου δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να το δοκιμάσουν μακροπρόθεσμα ....αν όλοι μας το κάναμε κάθε χρόνο ίσως σε έναν απο εμάς, κάποιο απο τα θηλυκά (σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό αυτά) να μας έβγαζαν νεοσσό απο τα δικά τους αυγά....απλά όλοι μας επιλέγουμε την εύκολη και σίγουρη λύση με άλλα εύκολα στην αναπαραγωγή πουλιά.
Είχα διαβάσει στην εφημερίδα και δεί και φώτο πρίν 2 χρόνια ότι σε ράντζο αναψυχής στην καλιφόρνια θηλυκό μουλάρι σε οίστρο ζευγάρωσε στο λιβάδι που ήταν ελεύθερο με άλογο επιβήτορα και γέννησε μετα απο 11 μήνες ένα υβρίδιο μουλάρι/άλογο.
Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι τα μουλάρια έρχονται στην ζωή απο διασταύρωση γαιδουριού και αλόγου και ότι είναι σχεδόν πάντα άγονα μπορεί να ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια των οπληφόρων αλλά σε διαφορετικό σίγουρα είδος όπως και η καρδερίνα και το καναρίνι αλλά πολλές φορές η φύση παίρνει το παιχνίδι στα χέρια της και μας αποδεικνύει πόσα τελικά λίγα πράγματα ξέρουμε απο γεννετική και ας το παίζουμε ξερόλες και πόσα ακόμα έχουμε να μάθουμε?
Καταλήγοντας  ένα στα πολλά καρδερινοκάναρα θα βγεί γόνιμο αλλά απλά εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τι διαμάντι έχουμε στα χέρια μας και δεν μπαίνουμε στο κόπο να το επιχειρήσουμε ....ας μην σνομπάρουμε το καρδερινοκάναρο για αυτό που είναι καθότι δεν το επέλεξε το ίδιο αλλά να το σεβαστούμε γιατί είναι ένα ανθεκτικό πουλί με καταπληκτικό φτέρωμα με ανάρπαστο κελαϊδισμα και χαρακτήρα,ένα πουλί που μπορεί να επιβιώσει στην άγρια φύση (αν ζεί σε περιβάλλον με όχι βαριούς χειμώνες) καθότι συνδιάζει τα καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά απο το οικόσιτο καναρίνι και την άγρια καρδερίνα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν σνομπαρα ποτε τα καρδερινοκαναρα και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι εδω μεσα που αν θελουν με πμ μπορουν να στο αποδειξουν .τα λατρευω σαν ψυχες .καθε παρεμβαση μας στις προσωπικες επιλογες των πουλιων ,πραγματι ειναι τυπου παρεμβασεων ενος μικρου Θεου .Υπαρχουν παρεμβασεις για δημιουργια αγονων (πιθανοτατα ) υβριδιων και παρεμβασεις για μη μιξη αδερφιων το δυνατο ,μη μιξη πουλιων που εχουν σκουφι και τα 2 .εγω ναι τις δυο τελευταιες τις κανω για να εχω μικροτερη θνησιμοτητα στους νεοσσους .δεν επιλεγω ζευγαρια με βαση τις φωνες που θελω να πετυχω γιατι εχω αποφασισει να εχω τα τιμπραντο εντελως εξω απο αγωνιστικους σκοπους .σχεδον παντα , ζευγαρι που θα μεινει στην εκτροφη μου και δεν θα το χαρισω την επομενη χρονια ειναι  ξανα μαζι αν στην προηγουμενη ειχανε δεσει και δεν ειχα παρατηρησει καυαγαδες πριν απο καθε νεα γεννα .δεν επιλεγω την παραγωγη υβριδιων και ευχομαι οποιος το κανει να προσπαθησει να τους προσφερει ολα οσα μπορει !

----------


## mitsman

:Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 
 :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 
Γυρναμε στην κλουβα???????????????????????????????????

----------


## vikitaspaw

πραγματικα τελεια δουλεια κ τα καναρινακια μεσα εκει θα ναι αρχοντες!! Μπραβο κ στους 2 σας!!

----------


## ninos

Αλέξανδρε

που είσαι ;  χάθηκες..  δώσε φωτογραφίες στο λαόοοοοοοοοοοο !!!!!   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά σύντομα έρχονται και άλλες Φώτο !! Στην παρέα προστέθηκαν άλλα 2 αρσενικά (ντόπια) πουλιά !!
*
*Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου Τυχερο & "ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ" που βρίσκομαι στην παρέα σας (ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ)  και σίγουρα έχω πολλά να μάθω από εδώ !!! 
Είμαι ακόμα όμως πιό τυχερός που εχώ κοντά μου τον Ανδρέα, από τον οποίο πραγματικά προσπαθώ να αντλήσω όσες γνώσεις παραπάνω μπορώ !!* 

 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τελεια!! Μεγαλωνει λοιπον το κοπαδι!! Μη μας ξεχνας ομως!! Θελουμε φωτοοοοοο....

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα Παιδιά !! Μιας και ζητάτε συνεχώς φώτο ανεβάζω μερικές σημερινές πρωινές 7:30 λήγω πριν φύγω για την δουλειά μου !!!! Περιμένω το Σ/Κ  για να τα απολαύσω με της ώρες !!! Τους έβαλα μέσα μια κρεμαστή ποτίστρα καθώς και μια μπανιέρα !!!  Με το που την γέμισα το πρωί νερό τα έχασα βλέποντας τα...να συνορίζονται πιο θα πρώτο μέσα !!!!!!!!! Τόσο πολύ τους αρέσει ???? Μήπως να βάλω και άλλες μέσα ????*  :Happy0064: 

*Επίσης πριν λίγες ώρες έβαλα μέσα 5 Ορτύκια (2 Αρσενικά & 3 Θηλυκά), αφού τους έβαλα και μπόλικο άχυρο σε παχύ στρώμα περιτριγυρισμένο με πέτρες και λίγα ξύλα !!  
Περιμένω να ξημερώσει να ακούσω....κράξιμο...ίσως... !!! 
Πριν λίγες ώρες επίσης πήρα την πρώτη μου ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΩΜΕΝΗ !! Προς το παρόν την απολαμβάνω εδώ στο σαλόνι μου με την σύζυγο να ρίχνει τρελό κελάηδημα μέσα σε μια ζευγαρώστρα (τόσο γρήγορα προσαρμόστηκε ???)*  :Happy0062: *  Σας έχω και φώτο της Καρδερίνας στα χέρια μου !!!* 









*Φώτο με τα Ορτύκια αύριο !!!*

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα τα μικρακια σου και πολύ ευτυχισμένα μέσα στην κλούβα!!!Περιμενουμε να δουμε βιντεο να δούμε πως πετάνε !!!

----------


## mitsman

Τα  δαχτυλιδια της καρδερινας ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου απο οτι μπορω να διακρινω...
Οποτε..................


βλεπω πηρες και αλλα καναρινακια!!!

μην ξεχνας οτι το μπανιο πρεπει να το βγαζουμε οταν κανουν μπανιο γιατι ειναι πηγη βακτηριων και αλλων!!! μιση ωρα το πολυ το αφηνουμε!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη τη πρέπει να προσέξω στο δαχτυλίδι για να καταλάβω αν είναι ανοιχτού τύπου που λες ??? Το "οπότε....." που λες να υποθέσω ότι θέλεις να πεις ότι είναι πιασμένο και ότι απλά του πέρασαν δαχτυλίδι ??* 
*Από το παιδί που την πήρα είδα ότι είχε στο μπαλκόνι του περίπου 20 καρδερίνες η καθεμία σε ξεχωριστώ "κλουβάκι" (της λυπήθηκα πραγματικά σε τόσο μικρό χώρο) !! Προσεξα ομως και το ότι καμία από αυτές που είδα δεν χτυπιόταν στα κάγκελα δεξιά και αριστερά ! Ηταν όλες μερωμένες !!!!!* * Αφού λοιπόν μου έμαθε πως να ξεχωρίζω τα αρσενικά από τα θηλυκά..... αφού μου έδειξε και τη της ταΐζει (ειδική τροφή "ανάμικτη"  με πάρα πολλούς σπόρους μέσα... γαϊδουράγκαθο κλπ κλπ 3.5 ευρώ το κιλό)...θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν την "πάτησα" !!    

Οσο για το μπάνιο που λες Δημήτρη είδα οτι το νερό το αδειάσαν στο τάκα-τάκα !!!!!!! Τους το γέμισα άλλες 2 φορές μέχρι που το άδειασαν πάλι !!!!  Ερώτηση Δημήτρη.. Πρέπει να το κάνω αυτο καθε μέρα απο μισή ωρίτσα που λες ??? *  :Confused0033:

----------


## jk21

Στο θεμα του δακτυλιδωματος δυστυχως Αλεξανδρε ,δεν μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις σιγουρα κανεναν πια ...δακτυλιδωνουν απο μωρα κλεμμενα απο φωλιες  μεχρι μεγαλυτερα με μεγαλυτερη ελαφρως διαμετρο δαχτυλιδιου ,ενω εχω πληροφοριες οτι στο εξωτερικο με ειδικο εργαλειο εκτος προθεσμια αρκετα βαζουν και το κανονικο ...

το πρασινο ειναι σιγουρα πλαστικο .το μαυρο δεν μπορω εγω να πω κατι με σιγουρια αλλα τη γνωμη του Δημητρη οι Ανδρεας ,Γιωργος ,Μιχαλης αν δουνε το θεμα θα την επιβεβαιωσουν ή οχι λεγοντας σου ισως και αν εχει τη σωστη διαμετρο ... να ψιλοπλεει το βλεπω εγω παντως .Κλειστου τυπου ειναι τα μεταλικα που δεν μπορεις να τα ανοιξεις ,ενω ανοικτου ειναι αυτα που σε μια μερια υπαρχει διακοπη της συνεχειας του ,ειναι απλα εφαπτομενες οι δυο ακρες και τα ανοιγοκλεινεις με πενσα .τα κλειστου τυπου μπαινουν μονο στις πρωτες μερες ζωης του πουλιου και για να εχουν νοημα πρεπει να ειναι σωστης και οχι φαρδυτερης διαμετρου .

το αν ειναι ηρεμη η δικια σου (και οι κλεμμενες απο φωλια και ταισμενες με κρεμα ή παραμανα καναρινι ,ηρεμες ειναι οι περισσοτερες ειδικα οσες ταιζονται με κρεμε ) και ειδικα σε μικρο κλουβι εκπαιδευσης ,δεν δινει κατι σαφες .δεν αποκλειει ομως και το να εχεις ενα πραγματικα πουλακι εκτροφης

----------


## ninos

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΕΣ φωτογραφίες Αλέξανδρε !!! Φαντάζομαι οτι η χαρά σου θα είναι *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ*

----------


## panos70

Aεξανδρε πολυ ωραιος και μεγαλος χωρος για τα πουλακια σου μακαρι κι εμεις να ειχαμε κατι αναλογο ,εισαι απο τους λιγους τους τυχερους,και μην το περνεις προσωπικα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια  για την καρδερινα ,απο ολους μας περασαν απο τα χερια καρδερινες πιασμενες ,ο σκοπος μας ειναι να μαθουμε και να μην αγοραζουμε   πιασμενα αγρια για να μην πουλανε τα πετ σοπ τετοια πουλακια με αποτελεσμα να μειωθουν αν οχι να σταματησουν οι καπατσες

----------


## mitsman

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν κατακρινω οτι εχεις πουλακι ουτε λεω οτι ειναι πιασμενη...
Απο την μασκα του πουλιου φαινεται οτι ειτε ειναι γεννημενη στο κλουβι ειτε την εχουν απο γιαβρακι αν ειναι πιασμενη...

Για να ξερεις στο λεω οτι πλαστικα δαχτυλιδια σαν αυτα που φοραει μπορεις να βαλεις σε οποιο πουλι θες οποτε θες!!!
Εδω δες πως ειναι τα κλειστου τυπου που μπαινουν οταν ειναι απο ηλικιας 6-8 μερων το πουλακι μονο!!!



Διαβασε και ενα αρθρο για τα δαχτυλιδια αυτα αν θες: Δαχτυλιδια

----------


## tasos-mo

Αλεξανδρε παρατηρησα οτι σε  μια γωνια στο πανω μερος της κλουβας πρεπει να ξεχειλησε λιγος αφρος(πολυουρεθανης) αν δεν κανω λαθος..!παρε τα μετρα σου και αφερεσε τον γιατι με το περας του καιρου αργα η γρηγορα θα αρχισουν να παιζουν με τον αφρο και μπορει να τον καταπιουν.και μια συμβουλη για  να αποφυγεις τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες βαλε κανενα χοντρο σχοινι(τροιχια) η κορδονια που δεν μπορουν να τα κομματιασουν και να τα καταπιουν, για να παιζουν με αυτα και να ξεσπα το στρες τους εκει.φιλικα παντα, καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και δεύτερη Καρδερίνα στην Κλούβα !! 

ΑΝΕΒΑΊΝΕΙ VIDEO no2 & NEW FOTO !!! Ολα αυτά μετά της 9:30....μετά την εκπομπή !!!! 


*

----------


## xXx

η καρδερίνα αν την έχει καιρό πχ πάνω από 2 χρόνια στο κλουβί είναι πολύ ήρεμη ακόμη και από έξω να ναι πιασμένη...ούτε καν ταϊσμένη στο χέρι ή από παραμάνα που είπε και ο Δημήτρης πριν...τα δαχτυλίδια είναι ανοιχτού τύπου πλαστικά από όσο βλέπω....να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου παρά ταύτα και καλορίζικα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*NEW PHOTOS AND VIDEO !!*








*FULL HD PHOTOS 1920x1080 !!

*













*FULL HD 1920x1080p VIDEO :
*




 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Αλέξανδρος!!!!!!!!
Να σου ζησουν ολα τα νεα φιλαρακια και να ζησεις να τα χαιρεσαι στην ομορφη κατασκευη σου!!!!

----------


## vag21

αλεξανδρε χαζευα το πρωτο βιντεο.τι πουλακι ακουγεται ?

----------


## andreascrete

Αλέξανδρε, το κίτρινο καναρίνι που σου έδωσα είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό γιατί χαλάει το κόσμο στο κελαϊδισμα, το καφέ το είχα και αυτό για αρσενικό γιατί το είχα ακούσει και αυτό να κελαϊδάει αλλά η συμπεριφορά του που το βλέπω να μαζεύει άχυρα για να τα στρώσει στην φωλιά μου κάνει μια υποψία να είναι θηλυκό τελικά!
Το σάββατο θα περάσω απο το σπίτι και θα το ξανακοιτάξω για να σιγουρευτώ καθότι και τα θηλυκά κάποιες φορές κελαιδάνε αν και όχι τόσο σαν τα αρσενικά,μπορεί βέβαια και να είναι αρσενικό και να θέλει να ζευγαρώσει για αυτό το ενδιαφέρον για φωλιά.
Θα πρέπει να το ξαναδώ το πουλάκι απο κοντά.
όμορφα δείχνουν στην μεγάλη κλούβα και τα ορτυκάκια είναι πολύ όμορφα επίσης!

----------


## ninos

Αλέξανδρε χωρίς υπερβολή, ότι καλύτερο έχω δει !!!!!! Τι να πώ... Εδώ χαίρομαι εγώ που κάθομαι και τα βλέπω σε φωτογραφία, φαντάζομαι εσένα.. 

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## terios

πολυ ωραια η κλουβα! και τα ορτυκακια τελεια. παλια ειχα και εγω και τα ειχα παρει απο την Αθηνας οχι απο τα πετσοπ αλλα απο καποιο αλλο μαγαζι δεν θυμαμε ποιο αλλα ειχα παρει λευκα πολυ ωραια!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μπράβο  Αλέξανδρε πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Καλορίζικη και πάντα γεμάτη!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!
Ξερεις τι λειπει 1-2 σκιουρακια να κανουν τουμπες και μεσα καμια λιμνη με χελωνες και ψαρια
χαχαχα πλακα κανω ειναι ολα τελεια μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ξύπνησα νωρίς σήμερα και πάνω που μπήκα για να καθαρίσω το νερό στα Ορτύκια....βλέπω το πρώτο αβγουλάκι !!!! Είπα να ψάξω και για άλλα...και βρήκα τα πρώτα 3 αυγά !!!! Με παραξενεύει το ότι το Ενα είναι κάτασπρο...και τα άλλα δύο γκρι με μαύρες βούλες..... αχμμμμ....     * 





 :Youpi:

----------


## tliotis

Αντε και αναπαραγωγηηηηη!!! Τελεια

----------


## vikitaspaw

πλακα κανεις!! Κιολας??? Μπραβο πολυ χαιρομαι!! Τελεια η κλουβα κ τα ορτυκια κ τα καναρινια κ οι καρδερινες κ ολα!! Φτου να μη στα ματιαξουμε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξερεις.......μπορει το ενα που βγηκε να ηταν καθαρο επειδι ηταν στα αχυρα και τα αλλα δυο να ειναι λασπομενα  :Happy: 

Σαν λασπη μου φαινεται .... χμμμμ....  :Party0035:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φίλοι μου η κατασκευή έφτασε στο τέλος της σήμερα με την τοποθέτηση της σήτας !!!! Πλέων δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο να κάνω, πέρα από κάποιες ίσος μικρό αλλαγές που σκέφτομαι στο εσωτερικό της κλούβας !!! *  :Happy0065:  *Πιστεύω ότι έφτιαξα ένα πολύ όμορφο περιβάλλον στα πουλιά, και πιστεύω να έδωσα και ιδέες σε πολλούς εδώ στην παρέα μας* !! *
Για άλλη μια φορά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια πρώτα από όλα, και για της πολύ χρήσιμες συμβουλές σας !!!*  :Love0030: *
 Και βέβαια και ένα μεγάλο συγνώμη προς τους "διαχειριστές" για κάποιες "παραβάσεις" σε κανονισμούς του Φόρουμ !!*  :: 

*Τοποθέτηση σήτας !!*




*

Ενα "πρόχειρο" πλαϊνό πλαίσιο με νάιλον ώστε να καλύψω τον δυνατό κρύο βοριά..... Κάποια στιγμή θα τοποθετήσω ένα μικρό κομμάτι πολυκαρμπονικό  και εδώ !*




*Και τέλος με αυτήν εδώ την απλή κατασκευή έλυσα το πρόβλημα του προθαλάμου τουλάχιστον για τώρα τον χειμώνα !! Το καλοκαίρι θα γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο σε κουρτίνα !!* *Μπαίνω και βγαίνω πλέων με μεγάλη άνεση !!
**
*

 :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ωραιο αλλα απο που περνουν αερα τα πουλια???

----------


## karakonstantakis

*To νάιλον φένεται μέχρι που είναι !! Προσέξτε στην τελευταία φώτο κάτω-κάτω !!! Απο έκει και πέρα είναι όλο ανοιχτώ !!! *

----------


## vikitaspaw

πραγματικα υπεροχο!!

----------


## mitsman

Θαυμασια Αλεξανδρε, απο τις καλυτερες δουλειες που εχω δει με αγαπη και μερακι για τα φτερωτα σου φιλαρακια!
Τα ορτυκια γεμιζουν τον κοσμο αυγα και αν παρεις μια κλωσσομηχανη θα γεμιζεις και εσυ....

----------


## andreascrete

Ένας φίλος έχει κλωσσομηχανή΄και μπορώ να τον ρωτήσω αν την άνοιξη θέλει να σου βγάλει ορτυκάκια με την μηχανή του αλέξη, ωραία την έκανες Μπράβο σου!
Τώρα μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα ζευγαράκι καναρίνια μέσα ακόμα καθότι έκοψες το κρύο αέρα.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε με το καλο να την γεμισεις με νεουδια !!!! ειναι παραδειγμα - υποδειγμα  για πολλους που θα θελησουν να κανουν κατι αναλογο στο μελλον .

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πolύ όμορφη εγινε και με την σήτα άλλα και με το νάιλον(η σήτα είναι σιδερένια η πάνινη?)  :Happy:  τώρα δεν  έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σήτα Αλουμινίου μπήκε !! Μια και έξω...χωρίς σκουριές !!!*   :Happy0065:

----------


## xXx

σήτα μεταλλική έβαλε και ο κουνιάδος μου http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD αλλά τώρα του έχει σκουριάσει δυστυχώς λόγω βροχής...επίσης θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πόσες ώρες τη μέρα ο ήλιος χτυ΄πάει την κλούβα??εννοώ από πάνω...ίσως χρειαστεί για τους καλοκαιρινούς καυτούς μήνες μόνωση στο πάνω μέρος

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε !!! Καταπληκτική δουλεία

----------


## karakonstantakis

> σήτα μεταλλική έβαλε και ο κουνιάδος μου http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...πουλιών αλλά τώρα του έχει σκουριάσει δυστυχώς λόγω βροχής...επίσης θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πόσες ώρες τη μέρα ο ήλιος χτυ΄πάει την κλούβα??εννοώ από πάνω...ίσως χρειαστεί για τους καλοκαιρινούς καυτούς μήνες μόνωση στο πάνω μέρος



*Σήτα Μεταλλική λες ότι έβαλε...οπότε λογικό να του σκουριάσει !!!*   :Anim 59: 
*Εγώ μετά από συζήτηση που έκανα με το κατάστημα χρωμάτων-σιδερικών του τόνισα ότι δεν θέλω να δω σκουριά πάνω...και μου πρότειναν ΣΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟΥ !! Εντ' το μεταξύ σήτα αλλουμινίου έχω πολλά χρόνια στα πορτό-παράθυρα μου και δεν χριάστηκε πολύ για να επιλέξω την σωστή (ίχνος σκουριάς) !!!* 
*Βασίλη από πάνω θα φέρω φίλο τεντά να μου κάνει σωστή δουλειά με τεντόπανο που θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει όποτε βλέπω τα σκούρα !!! *  

 :Happy0159:

----------


## tliotis

εκανες υπεροχη δουλεια!Τελεια κατασκευη και μπραβο τα σκεφτεσαι ολα και τον ηλιο κτλ!ωραιοςςςς

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου !! Το ρολόι δείχνει 12:15 το μεσημέρι και στο σπίτι έρχονται 2 καλοί φίλοι "Andreascrete & Vagelis76"(150 χιλιόμετρα ταξίδι) !!! Άλλη μια έκπληξη με περίμενε...ο Βαγγέλης (Vagelis76) μου κρατάει ένα από τα πιό αγαπημένα Καναρίνια του !! Ενα Αρσενικό Πανέμορφο Κίτρινο Καναρινάκι !!! Το κοπάδι σιγά-σιγά μεγαλώνει χάρις στους 2 πολύ καλούς Φίλους που απέκτησα μέσα από αυτό το Ευγενές χόμπι !! Για άλλη μια φορά ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στα παιδιά !!!!!! Περάσαμε υπέροχα μέχρι και της 6 το απόγευμα. Καφεδάκι-φαγητό-Εποικοδομητική κουβεντούλα....χαβαλέ....γελά  σαμε (πολύ πειραχτήρι ο Ανδρέας τελικά...όσο για τον Βαγγέλη..τι να πω...η κορούλα μου (3 χρόνων) κόλλησε πάνω του...χαχαχαχαχαχα) !!!!!!!!!!! Οι φώτο παρακάτω μιλάνε μόνες τους....

Ο Βαγγέλης είναι έτοιμος γεμάτος χαρά να ελευθερώσει το Καναρινάκι στην κλούβα   
*


















*Πολλά γέλια λέμε.....*



*Απογευματάκι...
*



 :Happy0065:

----------


## ninos

βρε εσείς περνάτε καλά εκεί κάτω  :Happy:  
Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια να είναι πάντα γερά να τα καμαρώνεις..

----------


## alexan2dros

εμεινα εκπληκτος με αυτα που ειδα..! μακαρι καποτε να μπορεσω να κανω και γω κατι τετοιο!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στο εύχομαι Αλεξ !!! Είναι σκέτη απόλαυση μια μεγάλη κλούβα !!! Από το πρωί είμαι συνέχεια έξω...με το Λάπτοπ αγκαλιά μπορώ να πω..... *  :Happy0159:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά Αλέξανδρε!!!
Τα πουλάκια σου πρέπει να είναι πολύ τυχερά!!!

----------


## panos70

Αλεξανδρε να χαιρεσαι το νεο σου κατοικο στο κουμασι αλλα περισσοτερο να χαιρεσαι την κορακλα σου που ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.....και μπραβο στο Βαγγελη και στον Ανδρεα για την κινηση τους να σε επισκεφτουν. Δημητρη τη σου θυμιζει και γελας τοσο δυνατα μεχρι το Πολυκαστρο σε ακουσα και βγηκα εξω να δω ποιος γελαει

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κατασκευή φωλιάς για τα Ορτυκάκια..... Ερώτημα --> Θα τους αρέσει - Θα κάνουν εκεί τα αυγουλάκια... ???  *

----------


## cypand

θα μάθουμε σύντομα  :Happy:  πιστεύω ότι απλά ένας θάμνος είναι εντάξει. νομίζω στην φύση δεν γεννάνε σε κουφάλες δέντρων αλλά σε χόρτα και θάμνους..

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπως σου ειπε κι ο Αντρεας καλο ειναι να βαλεις και κανενα θαμνακο μεσα στην κλουβα !  :Happy: 

Η φωλιτσα για τα ορτυκακια ειναι πραγματικα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ !

Να την καλυψεις με καποια κλαδια απο διαφορα δεντρα! 

Πυρναρια... χαχαχαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Οπως σου ειπε κι ο Αντρεας καλο ειναι να βαλεις και κανενα θαμνακο μεσα στην κλουβα ! 
> 
> Η φωλιτσα για τα ορτυκακια ειναι πραγματικα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ !
> 
> Να την καλυψεις με καποια κλαδια απο διαφορα δεντρα! 
> 
> Πυρναρια... χαχαχαχαχα




*Ωραία ιδέα !!!!!*  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι πατεντα θα σκευτει παλι ο μαστορας μαςςς!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 

Χαχαχαχα!

----------


## geam

φίλε Αλέξανδρε δεν θα γράψω πολλά.... διάβασα προσεχτικά και τις 16 σελ. του θεματός σου... μπορώ να πω οτι ζήλεψα και σε καμάρωσα!!!

ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Παρε 3 ξερες ασιβες και βαλε τις σε μια γωνια!!!! σιγουρα εκει θα πανε να γεννησουν!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Παρε 3 ξερες ασιβες και βαλε τις σε μια γωνια!!!! σιγουρα εκει θα πανε να γεννησουν!!!!



ασιβες ?????  :Confused0006:

----------


## mitsman

αστιβες... συγγνωμη.... θαμνακια!!!

----------


## jk21



----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που σου εβαλε ο Δημητρης ειναι... και οι περδικες και τα ορτυκια και αλλα πουλια το επιλεγουν για φωλια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι....ομως δεν ειναι λιγο αγκαθωτο;

Εχω δει απο κοντα και μου φενεται οτι σε χατζωνει αμεσος και κολλανε κατι αγκαθακια....  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*αααααα μάλιστα !! ΑΣΤΙΒΙΔΕΣ της λέμε εδώ Κρήτη !!! Ευχαριστωωωωωωω !!! Πάω στον λόφο δίπλα να δω αν βρω...πριν νυχτωθούμε...!!*

----------


## jk21

αν υπαρχει χωρος χωματινος ετσι ωστε το πουλι να σκαψει  απο κατω και να φωλιασει καπου εκει μεσα (μιλαω για την φυση ) το  αγκαθινο καστρο ειναι προφυλαξη για πολλους θηρευτες που θα ηθελαν να επιτεθουν στα μικρα

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ σε πιανω αδιαβαστο .... εχεις διαβασει για αυτες σε μια ενοτητα του φορουν που εχω  << κοψει  >> οτι σε ενδιαφερει ,αλλα τις ξεχασες ! περιμενω να δωσεις δυο λινκ με αναφορες στην αστιβιδα ή αστιβη ή θα γραψεις τη λεξη αστιβιδα 100 φορες εδω σαν τιμωρια  :Evilgrin0039:  :: 



.... χικ

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχχχ......

Αυτος ο λοφος που ειναι απεναντι απο το σπιτι σου Αλεξανδρε...

Παει!
Τον ξεπατωσες ολο!!! Χαχααχ  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη είμαι καλός μαθητής....τόσο καλός που από "συνήθεια" δεν αφήνω τίποτα μα...τίποτα στην τύχη... Την ενότητα που τόσο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει (όπως σωστά έχεις προσέξει) θα την πάω για βιβλιοδεσία (αφού μαζέψω και το υπόλοιπο υλικό...μου τέλειωσε το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή)  Για ρίξε μια ματιά....*





*Ευθύμη ο Λόφος δίπλα μου έχει μπόλικο πράμα...... με γυμνά χέρια.....Οριστε και o Θάμνος !!! 
*



*Διακρίνονται και μερικά χορταράκια που τρελαίνονται τα πουλιά.... αγριοράδικο (ταραξάκος) κ.α.


* ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχαα....

Θελουμε πολλες φωτοοο!!!

Και απο τον καινουργιο θαμνο...  :Happy: 

Αλλα και απο τα παροντα καναρινακα και καρδερινουλεςςς!!!

Α....μηπως θα ητανε επισης καλυτερο να εσκαβεσ εσυ στο χωμα ;  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Αλεξανδρος!!!!! μπραβοοοοοοοο!!! πολυ μ'αρεσε το βιβλιο που θα φτιαξεις!!! χα χα χα χαχα χαχα


αυτο δεν ειναι αστιβιδα, αλλα μας κανει και αυτο!!!!!!

Η αστιβη οπως και τα φρυγανα λειτουργουν ακριβως οπως ειπε ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ.... οι λαγοι, οι περδικες , τα ορτυκια και πολλα αλλα ζωα τα χρησιμοποιουν σαν φωλια για να αποφυγουν τους εναεριους εχθρους κυριως!!!!!!! Διαλεγουν ξερα τετοια θαμνακια, σπανε τα κλαδακια και φτιαχνουν μια πολυ μικρη και ομορφη εισοδο  ισα ισα να χωρανε, και αφου φθασουν σχεδον στην ριζα του θαμνου σκαβουν λιγο το χωμα και φτιαχνουν την θέση του οπου περνανε και το περισσοτερο χρονο της ημερας του οπου και γεννανε!!

----------


## jk21

με εστειλες ... αδιαβαστο που λενε ! απαλασεσσαι της τιμωριας μεχρι νεωτερας !    ::

----------


## ninos

Αλέξανδρε Μπράβο για την οργάνωση που έχεις κάνει

----------


## vag21

το greekbird τωρα και σε βιβλιο χαχαχα.

----------


## vag21

ωραιο πραμα αλεξανδρε να πηγαινεις στον λοφο να μαζευεις καλουδια για τα μικρα σου.φρεσκα χωρις φυτομαρκα.μπραβο φιλε.

----------


## koras

Όλα τα λεφτά είναι οι φωλιές μπράβο

----------


## xXx

τα ορτύκια μπορεί να γεννήσουν μέσα αλλά δεν θα είχανε κανένα πρόβλημα να γεννήσουν και χύμα κάτω μέσα στην κλούβα σου χωρίς να τους βάλεις φωλιές...*ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΤΥΚΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΛΩΣΣΗΣΟΥΝ*




> *Κατασκευή φωλιάς για τα Ορτυκάκια..... Ερώτημα --> Θα τους αρέσει - Θα κάνουν εκεί τα αυγουλάκια... ???  *

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ενημερώνω τους αγαπητούς φίλους ότι ανεβαίνουν όλες οι φώτο της κατασκευής μου σε ένα Βίντεο στο youtube !!! Είναι το πρώτο Βίντεο που φτιάχνω με το windows moovie maker, και όπως πάντα η ποιότητα σε HIGH DEFINITION και με χαλάκι μουσική από την Κρήτη μας !!!! Πιστεύω μέχρι αύριο πρωί να έχει ανέβει....305 mb διάρκειας μόλις.... 13 λεπτών !!!*

----------


## geam

α ρε τρελα.....

----------


## jk21

λετε να δουμε βατεμα με πεντοζαλι;

----------


## xXx

> λετε να δουμε βατεμα με πεντοζαλι;



χααχαχαχ καλό καλή εβδομάδα να χουμε

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το πρώτο μου βίντεο με την παρουσίαση της κλούβας !! Σκέτη απόλαυση το μουσικό χαλί με τα 4 αγαπημένα μου Κρητικά Τραγούδια να ντύνουν τα 13 λεπτά του Βίντεο !!!! 


*

----------


## vag21

γεια σου ρε αλεξανδρε μερακλη.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Για της πολύ ζεστές μέρες....για τους καύσωνες..... πρόσθεσα σήμερα "ενισχυμένο" δίχτυ σκίασης !!!  Στην αρχή το έκανα να είναι μόνιμα σταθερά βιδωμένο....αλλά κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά....δεν μου καθόταν σαν ιδέα.... δεν μου άρεσε !!! Την χάλασα λοιπόν και με την βοήθεια μιας σωλήνας Φ12 την έκανα να μαζεύετε !!! Μόνο από της 12 το μεσημέρι ως της 6 το απόγευμα θα είναι τεντωμένο το δίχτυ !!! * 

















 ::

----------


## mitsman

Εξαιρετικη Ιδεα και πραγματικα χρησιμη!!

----------


## Nick

Μπράβο ρε Αλέξανδρε....πολύ ωραία τραγουδάκια έβαλες στο βίντεο!!!!!

----------


## orion

μπράβο γιατι τα πουλάκια εχουν ανάγκη τον ήλιο...

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *μπράβο γιατι τα πουλάκια εχουν ανάγκη τον ήλιο...*


*Γι'αυτόν και μόνο γι'αυτόν τον λόγο αποκλειστικά.... προτίμησα Πολυκαρμπονικό για σκέπαστρο !!! Ημουν κάθετος από την αρχή της κατασκευής μου ότι θέλω όσο γίνετε περισσότερο φως !!! Για να λέμε όμως και τα πράγματα όπως είναι, και όχι όπως τα θέλουμε και μας βολεύει, και για να γνωρίζουν και άλλα παιδιά που στο μέλλον προτιμήσουν το Πολυκαρμπονικό να ξέρουν ότι ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες μέσα !! Εχτές είδα τα πουλιά να ζορίζονται με τον μίνι καύσωνα που είχαμε εδώ Ηράκλειο (32΄ βαθμούς σήκωσε) !!! 

Πιο αναλυτικά...
Είχα δει την μέρα από εχτές το πρωί ότι θα είχαμε πολύ ζέστη και αμέσως πήγα και προμηθεύτηκα το καλύτερο δίχτυ σκίασης !!! Το είχα μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο μου... βαριόμουνα να το περάσω εκείνη την ώρα που το έφερα κάπου στης 11 το πρωί.... !!! Στης 2 το μεσημέρι έβλεπα τα πουλιά με ανοικτό το στόμα....της κανάρες να ανασηκώνονται από της φωλιές...μπορείτε να το φανταστείτε ?? το έχετε ζήσει ??? Παιδιά τα έχασα με αυτό που είδα !!!!! Έβαλα θερμόμετρο στης 3+ και είχε μέσα 37 βαθμούς !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Σε χρόνο ντε τε....τρελαμένος... αγχωμένος.... πέρασα το δίχτυ σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα με τον ήλιο να ψήνει έμενα...πόσο μάλλον τα πουλιά !!!! ουυυφφφφ κατέβηκα κατά ιδρωμένος να δω τι γίνετε και τα είδα παιδιά σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση !! Ούτε στόματα ανοικτά....και της 2 κανάρες κανονικά στην φωλιά τους !! Το θερμόμετρο ????? 28 βαθμούς κάπου στης 4+ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Τώρα είμαι "απολύτως" ήσυχος ακόμα και σε τρελό καύσωνα....και η κλούβα συν της άλλης τα μεσημέρια παίρνει και ένα πολύ όμορφο πράσινο χρώμα μέσα !!!! *

----------


## orion

Λογικό μιας και δημιουργείται το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου... όμως να ξέρετε ότι οι απαραίτητες για τα πουλιά *UV ακτινοβολία*, προσλαμβάνονται *μόνο με απευθείας έκθεση στον ήλιο* (λίγες ώρες την ημέρα αρκούν) και *όχι μέσα από τζάμια, πλαστικά και* (σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις) *άλλα σκίαστρα* (π.χ. κάποιες σήτες έχουν προστασία από UV ακτινοβολία).
Επίσης συμβουλή (ακόμα και όταν έχουμε φωλιές) όταν κάνει πολύ ζέστη *ΑΦΘΟΝΟ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ*, μη σας πω και μόνιμο (με τις κατάλληλες όμως προδιαγραφές και συνθήκες) ώστε τα πουλιά να δροσίζονται όποτε το έχουν ανάγκη...

 Αν και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανοιχτεί ένα νέο ποστ για το σημαντικότατο αυτό θέμα... :Character0235:

----------


## small676

Αλέξανδρε να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου. 
Μακριά όμως από αυτά το κυπαρίσσι. Βάλε κάποιο άλλο φυτό μπροστά τους.

----------


## panos70

Τα δικα μου πανε ολα στην ακρη της  κλουβας οταν την βλεπει ο ηλιος για να λιαζονται,και οταν τα βαζω και μπανιερα  γινεται το ελα να δεις ...χαμος  απο τα παιχνιδια τους

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπάνιο κάνουν καθημερινά σε ενα μεγάλο ταψάκι που τους έχω !* 

*



Απευθείας Ηλιος περνάει περίπου στης 3-4 το μεσημέρι εως και την δύση του !! 
Το κυπαρίσσι είναι μεγάλο δέντρο εδώ και χρόνια....δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτό, και θα ήθελα να μου πεις τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να προκαλέσει το κυπαρίσσι ?? Οι περισσότεροι έχουν σε γλαστράκια μικρά κυπαρίσσια σε μεγάλες κλούβες..... 


*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Για της πολύ ζεστές μέρες....για τους καύσωνες..... πρόσθεσα σήμερα "ενισχυμένο" δίχτυ σκίασης !!!  Στην αρχή το έκανα να είναι μόνιμα σταθερά βιδωμένο....αλλά κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά....δεν μου καθόταν σαν ιδέα.... δεν μου άρεσε !!! Την χάλασα λοιπόν και με την βοήθεια μιας σωλήνας Φ12 την έκανα να μαζεύετε !!! Μόνο από της 12 το μεσημέρι ως της 6 το απόγευμα θα είναι τεντωμένο το δίχτυ !!! *




*Ούτε και πάλι κάτι δεν μου άρεσε..... Δεν μου καθόταν στο μάτι.... !!! 

 Τώρα όμως η κατασκευή τελειοποιήθηκε..... Τεντωμένο το δίχτυ σκίασις όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο, και σε απόσταση 40 εκατοστά από το πολυκαρμπονικό. Ο ήλιος κόβεται πάνω στο Δίχτυ...όσοι ζέστη περάσει από κάτω εξανεμίζεται στο κενό....οπότε το θερμόμετρο θα είναι σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα !!!! Στο πλάι έχω αφήσει περίσσεμα δίχτυ τυλιγμένο για τον χειμώνα. Σε δυνατό βοριά...στο πολύ κρύο...θα κατεβαίνει !!   Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά !!!!*  :: 








 ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Τέτοιο δίχτυ βάλαμε στο κομμάτι του σπιτιού που δεν έχει κεραμίδια, αλλά είναι σκέτη πλάκα, στο εξοχικό μας. Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά φτιάξαμε ένα υπόστεγο από τέτοιο δίχτυ..
 είναι απίστευτο το πόση διαφορά στην θερμοκρασία είχαμε μέσα! 
Νομίζω πως τα πουλάκια σου θα το εκτιμήσουν το καλοκαίρι Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## Panosfx

Εκατσα μολις και διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του θεματος μαζι και την κατασκευη-κλουβι που εφτιαξες για τα παπαγαλακια σου.
Νταξει με αφησες αφωνο...Και μενα πιανουν τα χερια μου,εχω και κηπο αλλα δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο.
Φιλε απο μενα  :Anim 37:

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!! μπραβο Αλεξανδρε, μια απο τις καλυτερες κλουβες που εχω δει!! τα μικρα σου θα εχουν το παλατι τους και θα ειναι πολυ ευτιχισμενα χαρη σε εσενα!!

----------


## jk21

ειναι σιγουρη η επιτυχια του για μενα .εχω ντυσει γυρω γυρω τον χωρι στην ταρατσα και τωρα που βγαζω το ναυλο που εχω επιπλεον το χειμωνα ,επιτρεπει τον σωστο αερισμο ,ενω παραλληλα και σιγουρα ηδη  διαπιστωμενο  το κατακαλοκαιρο ,δινει ξεκαθαρη διαφορα θερμοκρασιας μεσα και εξω απο τον χωρο .ΑΛΕΞ το καλοκαιρι θα σου ελεγα αν ειναι ευκολο ,να φυγει το ναυλον τριγυρω

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν υπάρχει νάιλον πουθενά Δημήτρη !! Εχει βγει εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου !!! Πού το είδες καλέ ????*  ::  *Μάλλον σε μπερδεύει η σύτα Αλουμινίου που έχω περιμετρικά !!! Γυαλίζει η άτιμη......*  ::  *

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια !! *

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτην μπερδεψα ...

----------


## ananda

Αλέξανδρε ...
και εμείς σ ευχαριστούμε για την λεπτομερή και διαρκής ενημέρωση :Happy:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Ούτε και πάλι κάτι δεν μου άρεσε..... Δεν μου καθόταν στο μάτι.... !!! 
> 
>  Τώρα όμως η κατασκευή τελειοποιήθηκε..... Τεντωμένο το δίχτυ σκίασις όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο, και σε απόσταση 40 εκατοστά από το πολυκαρμπονικό. Ο ήλιος κόβεται πάνω στο Δίχτυ...όσοι ζέστη περάσει από κάτω εξανεμίζεται στο κενό....οπότε το θερμόμετρο θα είναι σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα !!!! Στο πλάι έχω αφήσει περίσσεμα δίχτυ τυλιγμένο για τον χειμώνα. Σε δυνατό βοριά...στο πολύ κρύο...θα κατεβαίνει !!   Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά !!!!*


Αυτό θα σου έλεγα και εγώ όταν είδα ότι έβαλες Laxan, το λέμε στην Κύπρο, ανεβάζει πολύ την ζέστη.. Θα σου έλεγα δια να βάλεις από πάνω δίχτυ να το προστατεύει από τον ήλιο, να μην το κτυπά κατ'  ευθείαν..  Το άλλο που ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, γιατί η πόρτα δεν την έκανες να ανοίγει προς τα έξω!! Μια φορά είναι εξαίσια δουλειά, μπράβο σου. Αυτό πάει να πει, να αισθάνεσαι ελεύθερος...

----------


## olga

ουαου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το δίχτυ υπάρχει Νίκο ! Την πόρτα την έκανα να ανοίγει προς τα μέσα και αριστερά, ώστε μπαίνοντας τα πουλιά αποτραβιούνται τέρμα μέσα στην κλούβα !! Αν την έκανα προς τα έξω τότε υπήρχε ο κίνδυνος να έρθει προς την πόρτα και να φύγει !! Αν ήταν τρόπος να βγάλω ένα βίντεο την στιγμή που μπαίνω μέσα θα έβλεπες την κίνηση των πουλιών !! *

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Το δίχτυ υπάρχει Νίκο ! Την πόρτα την έκανα να ανοίγει προς τα μέσα και αριστερά, ώστε μπαίνοντας τα πουλιά αποτραβιούνται τέρμα μέσα στην κλούβα !! Αν την έκανα προς τα έξω τότε υπήρχε ο κίνδυνος να έρθει προς την πόρτα και να φύγει !! Αν ήταν τρόπος να βγάλω ένα βίντεο την στιγμή που μπαίνω μέσα θα έβλεπες την κίνηση των πουλιών !! *


Δια αυτό λέγω προς τα έξω.. Ίσως προς τα μέσα να τα τρομάζει. Εγώ όταν είχα τέτοια κλούβα και μεγαλύτερη ακόμη στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια, άνοιγε προς τα έξω και σου δίνει το περιθώριο να την ανοίξεις σιγά-σιγά να μην τρομάξουν...και όσο θες!! Είσαι μάστορας όμως, αυτό να λέγεται.. Αν ήταν παπαγαλάκια ναι, μπουκώνουν στο άνοιγμα, διότι είναι λαίμαργα πολύ.. Είχα και τέτοια πουλιά πάρα πολλά που μια μέρα τα άφησα ελεύθερα τα παπαγαλάκια και γέμισε η γειτονιά μου.. :Bird1:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Γι'αυτόν και μόνο γι'αυτόν τον λόγο αποκλειστικά.... προτίμησα Πολυκαρμπονικό για σκέπαστρο !!! Ημουν κάθετος από την αρχή της κατασκευής μου ότι θέλω όσο γίνετε περισσότερο φως !!! Για να λέμε όμως και τα πράγματα όπως είναι, και όχι όπως τα θέλουμε και μας βολεύει, και για να γνωρίζουν και άλλα παιδιά που στο μέλλον προτιμήσουν το Πολυκαρμπονικό να ξέρουν ότι ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες μέσα !! Εχτές είδα τα πουλιά να ζορίζονται με τον μίνι καύσωνα που είχαμε εδώ Ηράκλειο (32΄ βαθμούς σήκωσε) !!! 
> 
> Πιο αναλυτικά...
> Είχα δει την μέρα από εχτές το πρωί ότι θα είχαμε πολύ ζέστη και αμέσως πήγα και προμηθεύτηκα το καλύτερο δίχτυ σκίασης !!! Το είχα μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο μου... βαριόμουνα να το περάσω εκείνη την ώρα που το έφερα κάπου στης 11 το πρωί.... !!! Στης 2 το μεσημέρι έβλεπα τα πουλιά με ανοικτό το στόμα....της κανάρες να ανασηκώνονται από της φωλιές...μπορείτε να το φανταστείτε ?? το έχετε ζήσει ??? Παιδιά τα έχασα με αυτό που είδα !!!!! Έβαλα θερμόμετρο στης 3+ και είχε μέσα 37 βαθμούς !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Σε χρόνο ντε τε....τρελαμένος... αγχωμένος.... πέρασα το δίχτυ σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα με τον ήλιο να ψήνει έμενα...πόσο μάλλον τα πουλιά !!!! ουυυφφφφ κατέβηκα κατά ιδρωμένος να δω τι γίνετε και τα είδα παιδιά σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση !! Ούτε στόματα ανοικτά....και της 2 κανάρες κανονικά στην φωλιά τους !! Το θερμόμετρο ????? 28 βαθμούς κάπου στης 4+ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
> 
> Τώρα είμαι "απολύτως" ήσυχος ακόμα και σε τρελό καύσωνα....και η κλούβα συν της άλλης τα μεσημέρια παίρνει και ένα πολύ όμορφο πράσινο χρώμα μέσα !!!! *





> *Ούτε και πάλι κάτι δεν μου άρεσε..... Δεν μου καθόταν στο μάτι.... !!! 
> 
>  Τώρα όμως η κατασκευή τελειοποιήθηκε..... Τεντωμένο το δίχτυ σκίασις όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο, και σε απόσταση 40 εκατοστά από το πολυκαρμπονικό. Ο ήλιος κόβεται πάνω στο Δίχτυ...όσοι ζέστη περάσει από κάτω εξανεμίζεται στο κενό....οπότε το θερμόμετρο θα είναι σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα !!!! Στο πλάι έχω αφήσει περίσσεμα δίχτυ τυλιγμένο για τον χειμώνα. Σε δυνατό βοριά...στο πολύ κρύο...θα κατεβαίνει !!   Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά !!!!*





> ειναι σιγουρη η επιτυχια του για μενα .εχω ντυσει γυρω γυρω τον χωρι στην ταρατσα και τωρα που βγαζω το ναυλο που εχω επιπλεον το χειμωνα ,επιτρεπει τον σωστο αερισμο ,ενω παραλληλα και σιγουρα ηδη  διαπιστωμενο  το κατακαλοκαιρο ,δινει ξεκαθαρη διαφορα θερμοκρασιας μεσα και εξω απο τον χωρο .ΑΛΕΞ το καλοκαιρι θα σου ελεγα αν ειναι ευκολο ,να φυγει το ναυλον τριγυρω




*Παρακολουθούσα σήμερα την θερμοκρασία στην κλούβα από της 1¨30 το μεσημέρι που σχόλασα από την δουλειά.  Δεν σας κρύβω ότι με την θερμοκρασία υπό σκιά να είναι το ανώτερο 40' βαθμούς που έπιασε κάπου στης 3¨30-16¨30, να ανησυχώ ιδιαίτερα για θερμοπληξία !!!! 
Μέσα στην κλούβα η μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία που έπιασε στης 3¨30 ήταν 35-36 !!!!! Τα πουλιά άντεξαν μια χαρά επιλέγοντας της χαμηλότερες θέσεις. Κυριολεκτικά ήταν όλα κάτω στο άχυρο !!!!!!!! Ανέβαιναν επάνω μόνο για δροσερό νεράκι από το ψυγείο μισό μισό με νερό βρύσης !!  Πριν μισή ώρα το θερμόμετρο μέσα στην κλούβα ήταν στους 32-33' !!! Ξανά δροσερό νεράκι και φρέσκο αυγουλάκι καθώς και την γνωστή αυγοτροφή μας !!*  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οπςςςςςςςςς Τι έχουμε εδώ ??????? Κάποιος προσπάθησε να παραβιάσει την κλούβα εχτές το βράδυ !!!!!*  :Confused0006: 



*

Μπροστά από την κλούβα ένα...στοιχείο !!!
**

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβός ζώο το έκανε αυτό...αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι ποντικός και μάλιστα μεγάλος. Εδώ και 4-5 μέρες βλέπω έξω στην αυλή μου σε διάφορα σημεία ποντικο....κακάκια... !!! 
Εχω είδη βάλει από την Δευτέρα κόλλα ειδική για ποντικούς χωρίς επιτυχία μέχρι τώρα !! Αύριο θα πάρω γύψο και αφού τον ανακατέψω με καλαμποκάλευρο (έχω διαβάσει ότι το προτιμούν) θα τον βάλω σε διάφορα σημεία πέριξ της κλούβας !! 

Το μόνο σίγουρο ότι με το διπλό πλέγμα είμαι 1000% βέβαιος (σιγά μην το φάνε) ότι μέσα δεν πρόκειται να περάσουν !!!*  ::

----------


## vag21

τι κολλα ?αυτος θελει καλασνικοφ χαχαχαχα.  :Fighting0022:

----------


## jk21

ειναι ξεκαθαρα ποντικος .βαλε ποντικοπαγιδα σαν αυτες που μοιαζουν με καπατσεδες και τους πιανουν ζωντανους .απο κει και περα τον απομακρυνεις μερικα χιλιομετρα και τον αμολας σε καποιο χωραφι .ακομα και τα ποντικια ειναι ζωα και ακομα και αυτα εχουν μωρα .... αν ειναι αρκετοι βαλε περισσοτερες ή φτιαξε μεγαλη αυτοσχεδια με πλεγμα χοντρο .δολωμα καλο και ολα θα γινουν

----------


## jk21

επισης εσωτερικα στο σημειο που εχει φθαρει αν δεν το αναπληρωσες βαλε κατι να μην πλησιαζουν τα πουλια

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το έχω είδη φτιάξει Δημήτρη με ένα κομμάτι σύτα αλουμινίου μέσα έξω σε εκείνο ακριβώς το κομμάτι και λίγο μεγαλύτερο. περίπου 20χ20 !! Αύριο θα αναλάβω δράση...*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Αλέξανδρε βάλε σιτάρι να μουλιάσει 2-3 μέρες σε τσίπουρο και θα τις βρίσκεις αναίσθητες στην αυλή.. Μετά σε ένα σάκο και δρόμο απ το χωριό σε έρημο πετρώδη τοπίο.. Η καλύτερη λύση.. Θα μεθύσουν εύκολα... Κυπριακή τεχνική που άκουσα στα χωριά ... Υπάρχει και η άλλη λύση των ζωντανών όχι μεθυσμένων παγίδων.. Παίρνεις σωλήνες  αποχετεύσεων Φ10 εκ.. την κλείνεις από την πίσω πλευρά με σύρμα. και από μπροστά κανείς πόρτα σαν τις κανονικές παγίδες με ελατήριο.. Βάζεις μέσα το δόλωμα και ....Γκραπ πιάστηκε η κοκόνα..

----------


## jk21

... με γλυκανισο ή χωρις ;  :Anim 59:   για να ξερω αν κανει η ρακη του αλεξ ή πρεπει να στειλω τσιπουρο βολιωτικο  :Evilgrin0010: 

ε ρε τι μαθαινει κανενας στο greekbirdclub ! μετα αλεξ τους δινεις και λιγο milkthistle για το συκωτι ! .... μπα δεν νομιζω με μια τσιπουροκατανυξη να εχουν αμεσα προβληματα .  Νικολα καλη και ανωδυνη θα λεγα ιδεα  .και η αλλη με τη σωληνα ακομα καλυτερη !!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ... με γλυκανισο ή χωρις ;   για να ξερω αν κανει η ρακη του αλεξ ή πρεπει να στειλω τσιπουρο βολιωτικο 
> 
> ε ρε τι μαθαινει κανενας στο greekbirdclub ! μετα αλεξ τους δινεις και λιγο milkthistle για το συκωτι ! .... μπα δεν νομιζω με μια τσιπουροκατανυξη να εχουν αμεσα προβληματα .  Νικολα καλη και ανωδυνη θα λεγα ιδεα  .και η αλλη με τη σωληνα ακομα καλυτερη !!!


Δημήτρη όπως είπα, έτσι φημολογούν οι αγρότες στα χωριά.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν τους αρέσει ο γλυκάνισος!! Μάλλον το ρακί της Κρήτης ομοιάζει με την δική μας ζιβανία.. Εμείς έχουμε την ζιβανία η οποία είναι πάρα πολύ δυνατή.. Την πίνουμε από το θάλαμο σε κατάψυξη.. Έχει την ιδιότητα να μην  παγιοποιείτε, αλλά να παίρνει την μορφή σιροπιού, σε ρευστότητα.. Το άλλο με την παγίδα είναι σίγουρη εγγύηση.. Τώρα από αλκοτέστ, θα δείξει!!  :Indifferent0020:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Έννοια σας....και έχω λάβει τα μέτρα μου....Οί Παγίδες έχουν στηθεί....  πριν 1 ώρα !!! Το μόνο που "'ίσως" δεν θα προλάβω να δω το αποτέλεσμα καθότι έχω καθημερινό εγερτήριο για δουλειά στης 3 τα ξημερώματα  και θα είμαι σπίτι κάπου στης 2 το μεσημέρι !! 
Οπότε ή θα ακούσω της... στριγκλιές της γυνής....από 29 χιλιόμετρα μακριά.... ή θα δεχτώ 30 κλήσεις στο κινητό !!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 


Ο ποντικός έκανε επίθεση ξανά εχτές βράδυ....επιμένει στο ίδιο σημείο όπου κοιμάται ένα πουλάκι !! 

*
*
Ήθελα να'ξερα....έχει την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να μπει μέσα ????????  Τι ταλαιπωρείται άδικα το σίχαμα... !!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

το περιμενα οτι θα ξαναπηγαινε εκει .... πιθανοτατα και τα δικα μου πουλακια επιθεση απο ποντικα να ειχαν δεχθει .σπανια εμφανιζεται απο κανενας στη βεραντα γιατι απο πισω εχουμε πιο περα καποια αποθηκη (σε αλλη πολυκατοικια ) και γυρνωντας απο διακοπες βρηκα 2-3 ποντικοκουραδα καθαριζωντας

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν είναι έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις είναι 1000% από ποντίκια Δημήτρη !!
 Το μόνο που με φοβίζει.... είναι αν μπορούν να περάσουν την μεγάλη ουρά τους μέσα και με κάποιο τρόπο να μου πνίξει πουλί !!! Στο συγκεκριμένο βέβαια σημείο δεν γίνεται γιατί έβαλα προληπτικά σύτα και από μέσα.... Αλλά μπααααα....δεν νομίζω !!!*

----------


## vag21

> ... με γλυκανισο ή χωρις ;   για να ξερω αν κανει η ρακη του αλεξ ή πρεπει να στειλω τσιπουρο βολιωτικο 
> 
> ε ρε τι μαθαινει κανενας στο greekbirdclub ! μετα αλεξ τους δινεις και λιγο milkthistle για το συκωτι ! .... μπα δεν νομιζω με μια τσιπουροκατανυξη να εχουν αμεσα προβληματα .  Νικολα καλη και ανωδυνη θα λεγα ιδεα  .και η αλλη με τη σωληνα ακομα καλυτερη !!!



στο τελος θα του βγαλετε και μεζε.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αλέξανδρε αυτό ακριβώς κάνει .Χρησιμοποιεί την ουρά του όπως εμείς τα χέρια μας ,πολύ επιδέξιο και πανέξυπνο πράγμα . Απαλλάξου το συντομότερο από το άτιμο...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχτές το βράδυ λίγο πριν σκοτεινιάσει επέσυρα το κλαδάκι όπου κούρνιαζε εκεί το πουλάκι, για να το προστατέψω φοβούμενος αυτό ακριβώς...την ουρά του !!! 
Ο επισκέπτης σίγουρα ήρθε...δεν είδε το πουλάκι στο σημείο του, και έφυγε !! Οπότε ποντικό δεν πιάσαμε εχτές !!!
 Πήρα όμως κι'άλλα δολώματα μέχρι να τον τσακώσω είτε ζωντανό....είτε νεκρό κάπου μακριά από δηλητηρίαση !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είμαι μπροστά σε μια μεγάλη απόφαση και θέλω βοήθεια !! Επέκταση κλούβας στα 6 μέτρα μήκος !!!!!!! 
Σχέδιο δεν ξέρω να φτιάχνω στο pc αλλά θα σας δώσω να* *καταλάβετε τη ακριβώς σκέφτομαι. (αν ξέρει κάποιος να φτιάχνει και καταλάβει τη θέλω έστω και στο περίπου θα τον παρακαλέσω να φτιάξει ένα για να το βλέπουν τα μέλη) 
Καταρχήν η κλούβα έχει μήκος 2.20 ακριβώς . Το πλάτος της είναι 1.50 & το ύψος 2.10 !!! Εχω ακόμα άλλα 4 μέτρα κήπο σε μήκος που θα γίνει η συνέχεια της κλούβας...αλλά προσέξτε θα γίνει υπαίθρια !!! Ανοιχτή από γύρω γύρω χωρίς σκέπαστρο !! 

Πιο αναλυτικά...
Σενάζι από μπετόν περιμετρικά του κήπου με πάχος 10-15 εκατοστών με ύψος περίπου τους 20 πόντους (αυτά θα τα μελετήσω στην πράξη) όπου εκεί πάνω θα πατήσουν τα δοκάρια (προστασία από τυχών...επισκέπτες) ακριβώς ίδια με της κλούβας 5χ5...(ή 3χ3 μια χαρά είναι και αυτό...αρκετά παχύ). Ο σκελετός και το σχήμα δηλαδή θα είναι ακριβώς η συνέχεια την κλούβας !!!* * Ακόμα και η πλάτη δεν θα είναι χτιστή...αλλά ανοιχτή με πλέγμα και σήτα αλουμινίου !!* *Για να περάσει μέσα κάποιος... θηρευτής αυτό θα είναι αδύνατον..εννοείτε !!!**
 Όταν ενώσει η επέκταση με την κλούβα θα χαλάσω όλο το πλαϊνό μέρος της κλούβας αφαιρώντας ότι υπάρχει εκεί, ώστε τα πουλιά να έχουν τα 6 μέτρα μήκος όλα δικά τους για μεγάλες πτήσεις !!!!!!!!!!!! Όταν βρέχει τα πουλιά θα έχουν την επιλογή να πάνε κάτω από το σκέπαστρο για προφύλαξη είτε να βρέχονται τον χειμώνα και να λιάζονται το καλοκαίρι !!! Δική τους επιλογή !!!* *
Η μόνη διαφορά θα είναι ότι το έδαφος κάτω θα παραμείνει ως έχει !! Χώμα με τα φυτά του όπως είναι σήμερα με προσθήκη χαλικιού !! Αυτά πιστεύω ότι δεν δημιουργούν κανένα πρόβλημα για τα πουλιά, αντιθέτως τους προσφέρω ένα πιο φυσικό περιβάλλον !! Σήμερα υπάρχουν φυτεμένα : Δεντρολίβανο-Δίκταμο-Δάφνη-Ηλίανθος-2 είδη Λεβάντας-Γιασεμί !!! Θα μου τα κάνουν όλο κουτσουλιές βέβαια και εκεί έχω την μουρμούρα της γυναίκας αλλά... προχωράμε !!! 
Στο περίπου καταλάβατε τη θέλω να κάνω !!! 

Πάμε και στης εσωτερικές προσθήκες !! 
1ον Αυτόματο πότισμα φυτών (ξεχωριστή παροχή νερού)
2ον Μπάνιο των πουλιών με ειδικό μηχανισμό που θα τοποθετηθεί στην οροφή η οποία θα ραντίζει-ψεκάζει τα πουλιά, αντί για συντριβάνι !!   
3ον χαλίκι ψηλό σε όλο το έδαφος ώστε να μην λασπώνονται τα πουλιά !!!!   
Δεν σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο τώρα...*  :: *

Πάμε τώρα στο...κυριότερο πρόβλημα που ακούει στο όνομα... Κυπαρίσσι !!!! Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να το κόψω στο ύψος της κλούβας. 
Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν στο σημείο που θα ενώνει με το ανοξείδωτο πλέγμα να του "κουρέψω" τα κλαδάκια, και να..αγκαλιάσω τον κορμό του δέντρου με το πλέγμα ώστε να μην χάσω κάποιο πουλί από εκεί !! Το δέντρο θα συνεχίσει κανονικά να αναπτύσσεται και να παίρνει ύψος. Στα θετικά ότι θα είναι μια όμορφη ενασχόληση τον πουλιών με τα κλαδιά του...επιλέγοντας τα οι "όμορφες" για χτίσιμο της φωλιάς τους !! Ισως συμβεί και αυτό... !! Δεν πιστεύωωωωω να έχω πρόβλημα με το κυπαρίσσι έτσι ? Γιατί σε κάποιο μήνυμα έδω από μέλος ανάφερε "μακριά το κυπαρίσσι από την κλούβα" Αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα όντως τότε ξεχνάμε όσα γράφονται τώρα....και μου κόβονται τα φτερά !!!*  :Icon Rolleyes: * 

Άλλο ένα πρόβλημα είναι το πως θα προφυλάξω τα πουλιά από το κρύο & από τον βοριά !!!! Εφόσον θα είναι υπαίθριο το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κλούβας γενικά εκεί έχω θέμα.... 
Σκέφτομαι κάποιες λύσεις τύπου νάιλον στο τέλος των 6 μέτρων από την μεριά του βοριά που θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει... αλλά δεν νομίζω να επαρκεί... 
Συνδυασμός όμως νάιλον στο πλάι & νάιλον στην οροφή που επίσης θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει σίγουρα δίνουν λύση ασφαλείας. Δεν θέλω όμως να μπλέξω με αυτήν την λύση στη οροφή !!!*  ::  
*Κάτι άλλο σκέφτεστε εσείς ?? γιατί τώρα έχω τόσες σκέψεις στο κεφάλι μου δεν κατεβάζει άλλη ιδέα... !!!  

*



*Ακούω... εντυπώσεις-παρατηρήσεις-ενδοιασμούς οτιδήποτε !! *

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Θες να σού κάνουμε προσφορά!!!  ::  Δεν ξέρω ποιος σου είπε δια το Κυπαρίσσι, και τι ανάφερε.. Μια χαρά δέντρο είναι.. Τώρα τα περί ναύλων εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τις συνθήκες στο σπίτι σου.. Οπωσδήποτε θα βάλεις δια το κρύο.. Δια το κλείσιμο γύρο από το κορμό του κυπαρισσιού θα πάρεις σαμπρέλα μεγάλου φορτηγού που είναι και παχιά και θα κάνεις στεφάνι γύρο, γύρο δια να μπορεί να αναπτύσσεται  το δένδρο κανονικά και να κλείσει και η τρύπα.. Το είχα κάνει σε ξενοδοχείο σε θέρετρο της Κύπρου πάνω σε αιωνόβιο δένδρο, πεύκο που ήταν στην μέση της τραπεζαρίας, επειδή κάναμε επέκταση της.. Εκεί το έκανα δια αποφυγή εισόδου νερού και χιονιού.. Αεροδρόμιο θα καταντήσει  η κλούβα σου, δια υπερπόντιες πτήσεις.. :Party0016:  Καλή συνέχεια και μην ξεχνάς  ::   Αλέξανδρε... Αν θες κάτι   :Fighting0029:   μου   στο ΠΜ    ::   όχι στο κεφάλι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νικόλα!Χαίρομαι που επεκτείνει την κλούβα σου!Θα είναι μεγαθήριο!
Επίσης εδώ μπορείς να δεις μια λίστα με τοξικά και μη φυτά!

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/houseplants.html

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο καποιοι θεωρουν το κυπαρρισι προβλημα αλλα αρκετα πουλια στη φυση βρισκουν καταφυγιο και κανουν φωλιες σε αυτο και στα ειδη του 

αν εχεις χωμα κατω ,θα εξασφαλισεις οτι εξω απο την κλουβα περιμετρικα αλλα και σε καποια αποσταση απο τα ακρα ,εσωτερικα ,θα υπαρχει μπετο γιατι οι ποντικες σκαβουν και θα σου μπουνε μεσα στο πι και φι 

γνωμη μου ειναι το πανω μερος να ειναι πλεγμα και διπλο (απο το πυκνο ) πρασινο σκιαστρο ) .μην σε νοιαζει για την βροχη εφοσον τα πουλια εχουν επαφη ανετη με την προστατευμενη κλουβα .αν εχει βροχες το χειμωνα και δουν οτι εκει βρεχεται ,αν δεν εχουν εκει καποιο μερος πυκνης βλαστησης (που αμεσα δεν θα υπαρξει εκτος του κυπαρισιου που αν κανουν φωλιες θα ειναι σιγουρα προστατευμενες στο σημειο που θα γινουν ) αποκλειεται να επιλεξουν να κανουν εκει φωλιες .ισως μπερδευτουν αν ο χειμωνας ειναι στεγνος 

εκτος αυτου δεν νομιζω να με απογοητευσεις για αλλη μια χρονια εχοντας στην αναπαραγωγη τα πουλια χυμα εξω απο ζευγαρωστρες .ξερεις οτι ειμαι ο πρωτος που αν ηταν εφικτο χωρις παρενεργειες ,θα υποστηριζα εκτροφη σε ανοιχτο χωρο .ακομα και αν φετος θα ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλος .ακομα και να ειναι εφικτο φετος με λιγα πουλια ,στο μελλον θα γλυκαθεις και θα το συνεχισεις και θα ειναι λαθος .αν θες ασε μονο 1-2 ζευγαρια καρδερινες εξω .τα καναρινια σε ζευγαρωστρες 

καλη συνεχεια και δυναμη !

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Θες να σού κάνουμε προσφορά!!!  Δεν ξέρω ποιος σου είπε δια το Κυπαρίσσι, και τι ανάφερε.. Μια χαρά δέντρο είναι.. Τώρα τα περί ναύλων εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τις συνθήκες στο σπίτι σου.. Οπωσδήποτε θα βάλεις δια το κρύο.. *Δια το κλείσιμο γύρο από το κορμό του κυπαρισσιού θα πάρεις σαμπρέλα μεγάλου φορτηγού που είναι και παχιά και θα κάνεις στεφάνι γύρο, γύρο δια να μπορεί να αναπτύσσεται  το δένδρο κανονικά και να κλείσει και η τρύπα..* Το είχα κάνει σε ξενοδοχείο σε θέρετρο της Κύπρου πάνω σε αιωνόβιο δένδρο, πεύκο που ήταν στην μέση της τραπεζαρίας, επειδή κάναμε επέκταση της.. Εκεί το έκανα δια αποφυγή εισόδου νερού και χιονιού.. Αεροδρόμιο θα καταντήσει  η κλούβα σου, δια υπερπόντιες πτήσεις.. Καλή συνέχεια και μην ξεχνάς   Αλέξανδρε... Αν θες κάτι    μου   στο ΠΜ     όχι στο κεφάλι...



*Νικόλα μου έλυσες ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Την σωστή ανάπτυξη του δέντρου !! όταν ξεκινήσω θα μου περιγράψεις πιο αναλυτικά την κατασκευή !!!  
*

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τους ποντικούς!Σκάβουν πολύ καλά και κανένα βράδυ θα κάνουν κανένα ντου στην κλουβιά σου και τα καναρινάκια θα είναι ανυπεράσπιστα!Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις κουνελοσυρμα στο πάτο και να το σκεπάσεις με χώμα έτσι ώστε να είσαι καλλημένος! 
Δεν σκέφτεσαι μήπως να έκανες μια δεύτερη ίδια κλούβα!Θα ήταν πολύ καλή ιδέα μιας και θα μπορούσες να την χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για καρδερίνες,να υπάρχουν δηλαδή μόνο ιθαγενοί εκεί μέσα,και στην μεγαλύτερη να είναι τα καναρίνια που είναι πολυπληθέστερα!

Ετσι θα εχεις ιδικούς χώρους και θα εισαι πιο οργανωμενος!Επειτα θα μπορουσες να αναπαραξεις τις καρδερινες στην κλουβα!Ετσι κι αλλιως οι καρδερινες θελουν πολυ χωρο και ανεση για να αναπαραχθουν!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο καποιοι θεωρουν το κυπαρρισι προβλημα αλλα αρκετα πουλια στη φυση βρισκουν καταφυγιο και κανουν φωλιες σε αυτο και στα ειδη του 
> 
> αν εχεις χωμα κατω ,θα εξασφαλισεις οτι εξω απο την κλουβα περιμετρικα αλλα και σε καποια αποσταση απο τα ακρα ,εσωτερικα ,θα υπαρχει μπετο γιατι οι ποντικες σκαβουν και θα σου μπουνε μεσα στο πι και φι 
> 
> *γνωμη μου ειναι το πανω μερος να ειναι πλεγμα και διπλο (απο το πυκνο ) πρασινο σκιαστρο ) .μην σε νοιαζει για την βροχη εφοσον τα πουλια εχουν επαφη ανετη με την προστατευμενη κλουβα* .αν εχει βροχες το χειμωνα και δουν οτι εκει βρεχεται ,αν δεν εχουν εκει καποιο μερος πυκνης βλαστησης (που αμεσα δεν θα υπαρξει εκτος του κυπαρισιου που αν κανουν φωλιες θα ειναι σιγουρα προστατευμενες στο σημειο που θα γινουν ) αποκλειεται να επιλεξουν να κανουν εκει φωλιες .ισως μπερδευτουν αν ο χειμωνας ειναι στεγνος 
> 
> εκτος αυτου δεν νομιζω να με απογοητευσεις για αλλη μια χρονια εχοντας στην αναπαραγωγη τα πουλια χυμα εξω απο ζευγαρωστρες .ξερεις οτι ειμαι ο πρωτος που αν ηταν εφικτο χωρις παρενεργειες ,θα υποστηριζα εκτροφη σε ανοιχτο χωρο .ακομα και αν φετος θα ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλος .ακομα και να ειναι εφικτο φετος με λιγα πουλια ,στο μελλον θα γλυκαθεις και θα το συνεχισεις και θα ειναι λαθος .αν θες ασε μονο 1-2 ζευγαρια καρδερινες εξω .τα καναρινια σε ζευγαρωστρες 
> 
> καλη συνεχεια και δυναμη !


*Δημήτρη εννοείς να βάλω διπλό πλέγμα (ας πούμε κοτετσόσυρμα) και από πάνω το πράσινο δίχτυ σκίασις που έχω βάλει πάνω από το πολυκαρμπονικό ??? 

Να πω εδώ το πιο πιθανόν να βάλω στην οροφή το πλέγμα που χρησιμοποίησα (έχει περισσέψει αρκετό) στην κλούβα αλλά μονό και όχι διπλό γιατί θα ανεβάσω πάρα πολύ το κόστος !!! Με την προσθήκη του διχτυού σκίασις που αναφέρεις Δημήτρη δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα !!! 

Τα καναρίνια θα μπουν όντος στης ζευγαρώστρες μου* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...740%CF%8740-!!* Δημήτρη !! Δεν ξανακάνω το ίδιο λάθος με ανεξέλεγκτες γέννες !! Ολα θα μπουν στον σωστό δρόμο !!  *

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Δημήτρη εννοείς να βάλω διπλό πλέγμα (ας πούμε κοτετσόσυρμα) και από πάνω το πράσινο δίχτυ σκίασις που έχω βάλει πάνω από το πολυκαρμπονικό ??? 
> 
> Να πω εδώ το πιο πιθανόν να βάλω στην οροφή το πλέγμα που χρησιμοποίησα (έχει περισσέψει αρκετό) στην κλούβα αλλά μονό και όχι διπλό γιατί θα ανεβάσω πάρα πολύ το κόστος !!! Με την προσθήκη του διχτυού σκίασις που αναφέρεις Δημήτρη δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα !!! 
> 
> Τα καναρίνια θα μπουν όντος στης ζευγαρώστρες μου* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...740%CF%8740-!!* Δημήτρη !! Δεν ξανακάνω το ίδιο λάθος με ανεξέλεγκτες γέννες !! Ολα θα μπουν στον σωστό δρόμο !!  *



*Αστο ΟΚ !! Τώρα το έπιασα.. Μονό πλέγμα με διπλό δίχτυ σκίασις !! Δεν θα σκοτεινιάσει όμως μέσα ???*  ::

----------


## jk21

αν θες το δευτερο το προσθετεις  το καλοκαιρι .αν και το διπλο σκιαστρο θα μειωνε την ενταση δυνατης βροχοπτωσης το χειμωνα .το καλοκαιρι επειδη εκει θα ειναι πιο ανοιχτα μαλλον ,θα εχει και περισσοτερο ηλιο απο την τωρινη κλουβα και θα χρειαζεται .ή οχι;

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τους ποντικούς!Σκάβουν πολύ καλά και κανένα βράδυ θα κάνουν κανένα ντου στην κλουβιά σου και τα καναρινάκια θα είναι ανυπεράσπιστα!**Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις κουνελοσυρμα στο πάτο και να το σκεπάσεις με χώμα έτσι ώστε να είσαι καλλημένος!* 
> *Δεν σκέφτεσαι μήπως να έκανες μια δεύτερη ίδια κλούβα!Θα ήταν πολύ καλή ιδέα μιας και θα μπορούσες να την χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για καρδερίνες,να υπάρχουν δηλαδή μόνο ιθαγενοί εκεί μέσα,και στην μεγαλύτερη να είναι τα καναρίνια που είναι πολυπληθέστερα!*
> 
> Ετσι θα εχεις ιδικούς χώρους και θα εισαι πιο οργανωμενος!Επειτα θα μπορουσες να αναπαραξεις τις καρδερινες στην κλουβα!Ετσι κι αλλιως οι καρδερινες θελουν πολυ χωρο και ανεση για να αναπαραχθουν!



*Υπάρχει πεζοδρόμιο Ευθύμη !! Δεν γίνετε να σκάψουν το πεζοδρόμιο....να σκάψουν το "σενάζι" που είδει έχω αναφέρει στο αρχικό ποστ !!!*   :Happy0062: 
*
Και αυτό είναι αδύνατον καθώς θέλω τα φυτά και ότι υπάρχει μέσα στον κήπο όπως είναι τώρα !! Για να ξετρυπώσουν επισκέπτες από το χώμα είναι αδύνατον καθότι μπροστά & πλάι έχουμε πεζοδρόμια ντυμένα και με πλακάκια, και από την πλάτη υπάρχει είδη χτισμένος και σοβαντισμένος τοίχος ύψους 1 μέτρο !!*  :: 


*Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν αυτή που περιγράφεις Ευθύμη !! Αλλά ήθελα κάτι μονοκόματο ας πούμε ενιαίο !!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα,δεν προσεξα οτι ειχες πεζοδρομιο!
Τοτε ολο αυτο δεν χρειαζεται!  :Happy: 

Εγω προτιμω αυτο που λες Δημητρη!Να ειναι μισο μισο γιανα επιλεγουν τα πουλια αν θελουν να πανε στην βροχη ή στον ηλιο ή να ειναι στο σκιαστρο!  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αν θες το δευτερο το προσθετεις  το καλοκαιρι .αν και *το διπλο σκιαστρο θα μειωνε την ενταση δυνατης βροχοπτωσης το χειμωνα* .*το καλοκαιρι επειδη εκει θα ειναι πιο ανοιχτα μαλλον ,θα εχει και περισσοτερο ηλιο απο την τωρινη κλουβα και θα χρειαζεται .ή οχι;*



*Σωστό !!! 
χμμμ όχι Δημήτρη θα προφυλάσσονται, όπως κάνουν και τώρα που ενώ χτυπάει κάπως η ζέστη στην κλούβα...αυτά κατεβαίνουν στα χαμηλά κλαδιά...ακόμα και στο έδαφος επάνω στο άχυρο !! Τα έχω παρακολουθήσει και βλέπω ότι ξέρουν να φυλάγονται !!*  :winky: *

*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αλέξανδρε , το  καλύτερο από την επέκταση που θα επωφεληθείς ,εκτός βέβαια το καλό στα πουλιά σου ,θα είναι ότι θα απομακρύνεις το κυπαρίσσι .Φίλε θα σου δημιουργήσει μεγάλα προβλήματα στο σπίτι . Βγάλτο με τρόπο και μεταφύτευσέ το σε ασφαλή χώρο.

----------


## jk21

μαλλον ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ εννοει το πιθανο προβλημα που θα δημιουργησει το ριζικο συστημα .η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι δεν εχω υποψην μου να επεκτεινεται προς τα πλαγια .εκτος αν φοβασαι μην δεν αντεξει στον ανεμο και πεσει προς το σπιτι ...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Σε περίπτωση Αλέξανδρε που η επέκταση σου θα είναι σε χώμα η άκρη προς το σπίτι, θα σκάψεις ένα κανάλι 10Χ30εκ. βάθος και θα βάλεις στις δύο πλευρές του καναλιού περίπου 3 εκ.. πιο μέσα, από το τέλι που έχεις περίσσευμα 30 εκ. ύψος και θα κάνεις μπετόν με χοντρό χαλίκι δια να προστατευτείς από τυχών σκάψιμο της ποντίκας.. Αν έχεις βέβαια τέτοια περίπτωση !!!  :Confused0013:  Δια το κυπαρισσάκι όταν έρθει η ώρα θα σου εξηγήσω λεπτομερώς.. Άστο εκεί όπως έχει.. Όταν θα μεγαλώσει Θα σου πω τρόπο να συρματώσεις τα κλαδιά που θα μείνουν μέσα στην κλούβα να τα ανοίξεις σαν ομπρέλα δια να τα χρησιμοποιούν πιο καλά οι φίλοι σου.. Δια το ριζικό μην φοβάσαι είναι είδος ανθεκτικού κωνοφόρου...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι  (το κλειστό μέρος φανταστείτε το από αριστερά) !!!!!*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι  (το κλειστό μέρος φανταστείτε το από αριστερά) !!!!!*


Το κάθισμα Αλέξανδρε πρέπει να κοιτάει προς τα πουλιά, την κλούβα με άλλα λόγια..  :Party0016:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νίκο εγώ δεν θα κάνω καθόλου κάθισμα !! Απ'έξω και κάτω από την πέργολα θα τα πίνω !!! *  :Party0016:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αλλαγή σχεδίων... 

Τελικά θα εκμεταλλευτώ τα 2 από τα 4 μέτρα του κήπου !! Και τα 2 μέτρα είναι υπέρ αρκετά για την υπαίθρια επέκταση της κλούβας !! Συνολικά δηλαδή πάμε στα 4.20 μήκος !!! 
Τα 2 μέτρα που αφήνω, θα τα χρησιμοποιήσω για κάποια.... άλλη κατασκευή που θέλει η σύζυγος !!! 


Η κατασκευή ξεκίνησε είδη, με την οριοθέτηση της επέκτασης ανοίγοντας το "χαντάκι" όπου θα πέσει ίσως αύριο το μπετόν... και πάμε να δούμε την πρώτη φώτο !!!

*


*Πάμε τώρα στο μεγάλο πρόβλημα... Κυπαρίσσι !!! Δείτε την παρακάτω φώτο και "προσέξτε" ότι με τον όγκο του δέντρου δεν μένει καθόλου χώρος για να περάσουν τα πουλιά με άνεση στον υπαίθριο χώρο τους !!! Μπορώ βέβαια να κλαδέψω περιμετρικά τα κλαδιά και να ανοίξω χώρο να περνάνε με μεγαλύτερη άνεση έξω. Χαλάω όμως την ομορφιά του Κυπαρισσιού !! 
Προσωπικά δεν με χαλάει εμένα...αλλά πολύ περισσότερο την σύζυγο που επίσης δεν θέλει να το βλέπει και με κουτσουλιές. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα είναι μες' της κουτσουλιές και θα βγάζει μια κακή εικόνα.... και αυτό δεν το θέλουμε γιατί πιστέψτε με είναι το κόσμημα του κήπου μας !!! Αποφασίσαμε λοιπόν να το ξεπατώσω όμορφα και να το δωρίσω στον γείτονα μου !!! Δεν τον έχω ρωτήσει ακόμα...... αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα το θέλει !! 
Λύνω λοιπόν το πρόβλημα με αυτόν τον τρόπο με λύπη μου !!! 

*

----------


## douriakos

πηγαινε το δυο μετρα μακρυτερα και θα ειναι οκ!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νίκο η οριοθέτηση έκλεισε !!! Οφείλω να σεβαστώ και την επιθυμία της γυναίκας μου !! Αν είχα χώρο θα την έκανα όσο μεγαλύτερη μπορούσα....αλλά...μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας έτσι ??*

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ αν ο Γιαννης (απο κιλκις ) δεν εχει καποιους σοβαρους λογους ως προς την ευρυτερη επικινδυνοτητα του δεντρου να μας παραθεσει ,θα σου ελεγα να το κουρεψεις δραστικα μεχρι υψος 1 μισυ μετρου (να μεινει μονο κορμος ) και απο κει και πανω να το κανεις οπως σκεφτοσουν και πριν .ανετα απο κατω θα περνουν τα πουλια  και επειδη α) θα βρικουν ανετη διεξοδο απο κει β) το κλαδεμα θα δωσεις δυναμη στα πιο πανω κλαδια και θα επεκταθουν  ,να δεις που τελικα μονο σε καποια πλαγια απο αυτα θα καθονται κατα κυριο λογο (και θα κουτσουλανε ισως ) .αλλα και σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση (σε στιγμες χωρις ηλιοφανεια ) ενα καταβρεγμα με πιεση καθε τοσο ,θα τα καθαριζει .απο κει περα αν αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο ελπιζω πραγματι καπου να αξιοποιηθει .ειναι κριμα ... αν παντως φυγει ,θα μπορουσες να βαλεις καποιο νεο μικροτερο καπως

----------


## jk21

το σπιτι το χαιρονται σε μια οικογενεια ,οταν το χαιρονται ολοι μαζι !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη απλά όσο είναι μικρό είναι εντάξει .Μετά μεγαλώνει και ο κορμός του δημιουργεί προβλήματα ιδιαίτερα αυτό που είναι αρκετά κοντά.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Αλέξανδρε, μην δοκιμάσεις να το βγάλεις και να το δωρίσεις του γείτονα σου.. Δεν πρόκειται να ευδοκιμήσει ξανά, θα ξεραθεί !! Θα πας δια καλό και θα σου βγει σε κακό.. Κάνε αυτό που σου λέει ο jk21, ο Δημήτρης και θα σου εξηγήσω να τα συρματώσεις τα κλαδιά να κατέβουν προς τα κάτω, με άλλα λόγια να ανοίξει.. Και τα κλαδεύεις αναλόγως του μήκους που θες!!! Θα σου στείλω με ΠΜ τον τρόπο...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν θα ξεπατωθεί τελικά Νίκο !!! θα κοπεί στο 1.90 και θα διατηρηθεί εκεί για πάντα !! 10 εκατοστά περίπου κάτω από την οροφή θα είναι. 
Θα του κάνω ένα ελαφρύ κούρεμα δεξιά και αριστερά ώστε να ανοίξω λίγο τον χώρο !! 

Συρμάτωμα κλαδιών έχω δει παλαιότερα σε bonsai !! Δεν γνωρίζω την τεχνική όμως.

Βρήκα αυτό στο google --->* http://bonsaicosmos.blogspot.gr/2011/03/wiring.html

----------


## Gardelius

Απιθανο Δημιουργημα!!!!!!! απο το Α-Ω...!!!!!  :Happy0030:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις 1 ώρα που έριξα το μπετόν σε βάθος 20 πόντων !!!!! 

**3 τσουβαλάκια άμμο Χ 2.50 = 7.50 ευρώ
3 τσουβαλάκια χαλίκι Χ 2.50 = 7.50
1 τσουβάλι τσιμέντο = 7 ευρώ

Σύνολο 22 ευρώ !!*



*Αύριο "πιθανόν" (αν βρω κανένα φορτηγάκι να μου τα μεταφέρει) η αγορά ξυλείας και τα βερνίκια νερού !!!!!

* ::

----------


## jenia21

Φιλε ΑΛΕΞ απο προσωπικη εμπειρια εξωτερικης κλουβας θα σου πω τα εξης.Βαλε πανι σκειανσεις με ποσοστο 90% λιγο πανω απο την μιση κλουβα για να εχουν και ηλιο το χειμωνα.Για τα ποντικια ειχα πλεγμα γαλβανιζε με ματι 1χ2 και τα ειδα να περνανε απο μεσα, οταν περναει το κεφαλι περναει ολο για να ξερεις, και μονο με ψιλη σιτα η με ενα ελασμα περιπου 50 ποντους ολη η κλουβα γυρω γυρω για να γλυστρανε και να μην μπορουν να ανεβουν θα σωθεις.Για το δεντρο ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα το φανε τα πουλια εχω χασει ενα λειλαντ μια τουγια που ειναι ειδη κυπαρισιου μια πορτοκαλια και μια λεμονια τα εφαγαν ολα και ειχαν μείνει μονο γυμνα κλαρια.Και κατι τελευταιο καλη και ωραια η μεγαλη κλουβα αλλα απο καθαριοτητα δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλά και θελει μεγαλη προσοχη για τυχον αρωστιες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*
Δαμιανέ για την σκίαση είσαι στο μυαλό μου !! Ακριβώς έτσι θα έπραττα αλλά σε ποσοστό 80% σε 30-40 πόντους πάνω από το πλέγμα !!

Για το κυπαρίσσι δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή από το να το κόψω στο 1.90 όπως έχω πει. Για το αν το φάνε και μείνουν μόνο τα κλαδιά δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά αρκούμε στην εμπειρία σου !! Για να λες ότι στο φάγανε (καρδερίνες θα λες) ίσως το φάνε και μένα !! Αλλά αν γίνει έτσι...έγινε !! Καλό να τους κάνει & χαλάλι τους !! 
*
*Για το πλέγμα 1χ2 έχω και εγώ σε όλη την κλούβα αλλά μέσα δεν έχει περάσει τίποτα, είτε γιατί έχω διπλό πλέγμα με κενό 5 εκατοστά, είτε γιατί έχω και την σίτα αλουμινίου !!
*
*Για την καθαριότητα να πω ότι θα απλώσω κάτω διάσπαρτα γύρω από τα φυτά, ότι έχω και στην κλούβα μου μέσα από τον Δεκέμβριο του '11 χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα μέχρι και σήμερα. Άχυρο το οποίο μαζεύεται πανεύκολα και θα αντικαθιστάτε με νέο σε 5 λεπτά  !!!!!!
*

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ σου τρωγανε τα δεντρα ... καθε ποτε τους εδινες χορταρικα; το εχεις σκεφτει; αν εδινες καθε ,μα καθε μερα χορταρικο ,ζωχους ,τσουκνιδες ,ραδικια ,μπροκολα κλπ δεν θα λιγουρευοτανε λεμονατο φυλλαρακι ... ε ποτε ποτε και αυτο καλο θα ητανε !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις έφερα και την ξυλεία στο σπίτι !! 

18 κομμάτια Χ 3 μέτρα το καθένα απλανιάριστο = 54 μέτρα ξυλείας διαστάσεων 5χ5 !! 
Από ξυλαποθήκη σε πολύ* *special τιμή 40 ευρώ** !! Και λέω special....γιατί έχω πολύ καλό φιλαράκι μέσα ο οποίος "κανόνισε" να τα πάρω χωρίς "ΦΠΑ & ούτε καν.. απόδειξη" !! (και ύστερα λέμε γιατί η Ελλάδα πάει κατά διαόλου....) *  :Anim 59: 



 :Party0035:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή και δημιουργικη συνεχεια...  :Character0005: ειμαι πολυ κοντα στην εναρξη του ολου εγχειρηματος. Θελω ομως ακομα να δω καποιες παραμετρους γιατι ειμαι πολυυυ "ενθουσιώδης" και δεν θελω να μη μου "βγει" κ θα με χαλασει χειροτερα. Παντως και μονο που βλεπω τι εχεις κανει μου δινει κουραγιο και αισιοδοξια... ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλημέρα φίλοι μου !!* *
Με το παρακάτω μήνυμα θέλω να σας πω 2-3 πράγματα για την επέκταση της κλούβας. Για ποιους λόγους ας πούμε, προχωράω σε αυτήν την κίνηση..... Δεν σηκώθηκα ένα πρωί και λέω....αααααα σήμερα θέλω να ασχοληθώ με...κάτι, ας επεκτείνω την κλούβα να περάσει η ώρα μου.... !!!!! 

Καταρχήν π**ερισσότερο θέλω να τα χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω να φτάνουν ως και την πέργκολα όπου κάθομαι και πίνω το καφεδάκι μου χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι !!! Εκεί που καθόμαστε και τρώμε τα μεσημέρια του καλοκαιριού και κάνουμε της παρέες μας τα απογεύματα !! 
Εκεί οπου είναι τώρα όπως βλέπεται την φώτο είναι κάπως παραμερισμένη θα έλεγα...και βλέπεις μόνο το Κυπαρίσσι !!! Βάλτε τον εαυτό σας στην θέση όπου βγάζω την φώτο και ...λίγο πιο πίσω. Βλέπεται τίποτα ??? Μόνο ακούς !! 



Θα μου πεις δεν σου φτάνει να τα ακους ??? Οχι θέλω να βλέπω και τα χρώματα τους, θέλω να τα βλέπω σε μακρινές πτήσεις. Ετσι πραγματικά θα τα χαίρομαι εγώ και οι φίλοι μου , και όχι να παίρνω μια καρέκλα....να την βάζω μπροστά στον μικρό χώρο (πεζοδρόμιο) που μου μένει. Αυτό κάνω μέχρι και σήμερα...δεν το θέλω άλλο !!! 
Επίσης στον χώρο όπου θα μείνει με το σκέπαστρο θα είναι ο χώρος όπου θα κρεμαστούν οι χειροποίητες ζευγαρώστρες μου* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...740%CF%8740-!! *όμορφα η μία δίπλα και κάτω από την άλλη σε παράταξη !! 
Θα είναι το μίνι εκτροφείο μου δηλαδή !!* 
*Του χρόνου λάθη φετινά δεν θα γίνουν !!!!
Τα καναρίνια θα μπουν ζευγάρια στης ζευγαρόστρες όπως πρέπει και όχι ανεξέλεγκτες γέννες...ανεξέλεγκτες καταστάσεις !! 

Ας πούμε ότι αφήνω τα πράγματα ως έχουν σήμερα, που θα βάλω τα ζευγάρια μου ??? Που θα κρεμάσω της 3-4-5 ζευγαρώστρες μου ???? στους τοίχους του σπιτιού μου ??? με τη προστασία ??? Άντε έτσι χύμα ??? 
Η μήπως θα της κρεμάσω μέσα στην κλούβα ??? Πάει ο χώρος πτήσεως μετά.... τέλος !! 

Με αυτήν την κίνηση επέκτασης λοιπόν έχω το μικρό εκτροφείο μου, και έναν αξιοπρεπές ελεύθερο χώρο για της πτήσης μετά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο !! Τα οφέλη των μεγάλων πτήσεων είναι γνωστά !!!!!!!!!  

Φίλοι μου, είναι όλα μελετημένα χωρίς το παραμικρό λαθάκι !! Ολά γίνονται για το καλό τον πουλιών μου !! 




*Αν είχα πολύ μεγαλύτερο χώρο θα έφτιαχνα αυτό εδώ και ακόμα καλύτερο με κάποιες προσθήκες που έχω στο μυαλό μου !!!!!!!!!!
 



Ούτε το μυαλό θα με εμπόδιζε αλλά ούτε και τα....χέρια μου !!! 


*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Θα μοιάσεις με την αλεπού, που έβλεπε στον ύπνο της κοτέτσι με κοτόπουλα !!  :sleep:  Εσύ σκοτώνεις την ώρα σου με την κλούβα και μένα μου μπήκε η μανία με τα κλουβιά.. Μου λέει και η γυναίκα μου "να δούμε που θα τα βάλεις"!!! Ακόμη 3 καναρίνια έχεις και κτίζεις σπίτια δια το μέλλον τους... :Jumping0011:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*..Live speek...τα έργα έξω προχωράνε....μπήκα μόνο για φαγητό..."ΦΑΚΕΣ και ****** τα φαγητά". Σε πολύ λίγο και πάλη έξω..... *  :Happy0030:

----------


## Gardelius

Ειμαι μαζι σου,...και σε θαυμαζω για  ολο αυτο, το εχω ξαναπει!!!!! :Happy0030:   Μαλλον, θα πρεπει να σε ανακυρηξω ¨μεντορα¨μου!!!!  :Love0030:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Ειμαι μαζι σου,...και σε θαυμαζω για  ολο αυτο, το εχω ξαναπει!!!!!  Μαλλον, θα πρεπει να σε ανακυρηξω ¨μεντορα¨μου!!!!


*Ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα λόγια Ηλία !! Για να φτάνεις σε σημείο να με ανακυρήσεις μέντορά....φαντάζομαι πόσο πολύ λαχταράς μια μεγάλη κλούβα !! 
Εγώ θα σου ευχηθώ να φτιάξεις κάτι όμορφο και μεγαλύτερο για τους φίλους σου !! Μαζί σου θα το θαυμάσουμε και εμείς !! 
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

* 
Το δεντράκι κόπηκε στο 1.80 περίπου.... κουρεύτηκε περιμετρικά, και ο σκελετός προχωράει καλά !! Αλφαδιάζω....γωνιάζω...μετρά   ..... ξαναμετράω ....κόβω...βιδώνω...και γενικά έξω γίνετε χαμός από εργαλεία διάσπαρτα !!! Πανικός...**

Ας δούμε που βρισκόμαστε....

*

*Ζούγκλα....
*


*Τον ηλίανθο όταν έρθει η ώρα θα του βγάλω το στήριγμα και θα χαμηλώσει !!
*








*to be continued..........*  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το δεντράκι κόπηκε στο 1.80 περίπου.... κουρεύτηκε περιμετρικά, και ο σκελετός προχωράει καλά !! Αλφαδιάζω..μετράω....γωνιάζω  ....κόβω......βιδώνω......και γενικά έξω γίνετε χαμός από εργαλεία διάσπαρτα !!! Πανικός...  !!!**


Ας δούμε που βρισκόμαστε....


*


*Ζούγκλα....
*




*Τον ηλίανθο όταν έρθει η ώρα θα του βγάλω το στήριγμα και θα χαμηλώσει !!
*










*to be continued..........



*κάτι έγινε με το ποστ στης 5¨30 και δεν εμφανιζόταν !! Το ξαναπέρασα....*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ολόκληρη την μέρα την φάγαμε στην κατασκευή.....και πάμε στης τελευταίες φώτο με την επέκταση να δείχνει όλο και περισσότερο !!!

*
*

Πολύ ζωντανή αυτή η φώτο με τον καταγάλανο ουρανό !!! Σε βάζει μπροστά στην κατασκευή.....

*




 :Happy:

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια ! ψεκασε οπου κλαδεψες στο δεντρακι με alliete ή fosetyl για κινδυνο μολυνσης απο μυλητα (συνηθως phytopthora ) .δεν ξερω αν και ο ασβεστης στο κοψιμο πετυχαινει το ιδιο .εχω δει που το κανουν 

να ξερεις οτι το κορφολογημα θα επεκτεινει αρκετα δεξια αριστερα το φυλλωμα στην πορεια 

* οταν σου κοβεται ποστ και εχεις ακομα δυνατοτητα επεξεργασιας να ψαχνεις που εχεις κολλησει σημεια στιξης . , κλπ με παρενθεσεις κλπ  και να τα απομακρυνεις .ειναι γνωστο bug του συστηματος

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παρατήρησα ότι έχει πάνω πολλές "κλασοπαπαδιές ή βρομούσες" !! Είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχουν από άνοιξη έως και το το φθινόπωρο διάβασα, και καταπολεμείται με το γνωστό και ακίνδυνο "Απίρι" !!*  :: *

Διάβασα τα εξής..*.

*< Ένας πολύ μεγάλος μπελάς για τις καλοκαιρινές καλλιέργειες κηπευτικών είναι η κλασοπαπαδιά ή βρωμούσα. Ειδικά στις βιολογικές καλλιέργειες.
**Το «απίρι», είναι σκόνη από ασβέστη και θειάφι ανακατεμένα. Αυτό χρησιμοποιούσαν οι παλιοί αγρότες «εκείνα» τα χρόνια.! Σκόνιζαν πολύ καλά τα φυτά πρωινές ώρες που είχε υγρασία και … ησύχαζαν από τις κλασοπαπαδιές. Πράγμα το οποίο κάνω και εγώ.
Τώρα τελευταία υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και μία «φυσική σκόνη», η καολίνη, την οποία επιτρέπει ο κανονισμός, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω, ούτε τον τρόπο χρήση της, ούτε την αποτελεσματικότητα της. Διότι δεν την χρησιμοποιώ και ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνω !!! >*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Παρατήρησα ότι έχει πάνω πολλές "κλασοπαπαδιές ή βρομούσες" !! Είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχουν από άνοιξη έως και το το φθινόπωρο διάβασα, και καταπολεμείται με το γνωστό και ακίνδυνο "Απίρι" !!* *
> 
> Διάβασα τα εξής..*.
> 
> *< Ένας πολύ μεγάλος μπελάς για τις καλοκαιρινές καλλιέργειες κηπευτικών είναι η κλασοπαπαδιά ή βρωμούσα. Ειδικά στις βιολογικές καλλιέργειες.
> **Το «απίρι», είναι σκόνη από ασβέστη και θειάφι ανακατεμένα. Αυτό χρησιμοποιούσαν οι παλιοί αγρότες «εκείνα» τα χρόνια.! Σκόνιζαν πολύ καλά τα φυτά πρωινές ώρες που είχε υγρασία και … ησύχαζαν από τις κλασοπαπαδιές. Πράγμα το οποίο κάνω και εγώ.
> Τώρα τελευταία υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και μία «φυσική σκόνη», η καολίνη, την οποία επιτρέπει ο κανονισμός, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω, ούτε τον τρόπο χρήση της, ούτε την αποτελεσματικότητα της. Διότι δεν την χρησιμοποιώ και ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνω !!! >*


Καλημέρα Αλέξανδρε... Ότι και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις φάρμακο κοίταξε να μην επηρεάζει τα πουλιά.. Μεγάλη προσοχή.. Μην εμπιστευθείς μόνο το τι σου λέει ο πωλητής, αλλά διάβασε τι λένε η προδιαγραφές που έχει απάνω..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα !! 
Σήμερα δεν ήταν....παραγωγική ημέρα (χαλάρωση) μιας και είχαμε φίλη "Ιντερνετική" από Αθήνα για διακοπές στην Κρήτη και πήγα να την γνωρίσω και από κοντά με όλα τα σχετικά..καφεδάκι & φαγητό !! Ευελπιστώ κάποια μέρα να γνωρίσω από κοντά και άλλα παιδιά και από εδώ. Αυτά μένουν άλλωστε !!! 

Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε τη πρόλαβα να κάνω σήμερα. Πρωί πρωί στης 8¨20 το ηλεκτρικό σεγάκι πήρε μπροστά !! Προστέθηκαν κάποια κάθετα ξύλα στην οροφή για να βοηθήσω το πλέγμα να πατήσει πιο όμορφα, καθώς μπήκαν και οι αντηρίδες στης γωνίες... περισσότερο για ομορφιά, μιας και η κατασκευή και χωρίς αυτές δεν κουνούσε καν !! 12¨00 το μεσημέρι σταμάτησαν όλα, και αφού επέστρεψα από την έξοδο, κάπου στης 5¨45 αμέσως προχώρησα στο πρώτο χέρι βαψίματος, πάντα με Οικολογικό χρώμα νερού της Craft σε χρώμα Καστανιάς !! Με έφτασε περίπου στην μέση...και αύριο πρωί θα κατέβω για δεύτερο κουτί λίτρου !! 

wood care aqua kraft = 12 ευρώ
*








 ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τα βαψίματα τέλος !!! 
Αύριο ίσως αρχίσω την τοποθέτηση στο πλέγμα !!  


*

----------


## Gardelius

Τελεια!!!! καλη συνεχεια... :winky:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Περιμένουμε την στιγμή που θα βγάλεις το χώρισμα,ας πάρουν τα σφυριά και η πρόκες φωτιά   :Anim 55:   :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πάμε να δούμε τη κάναμε σήμερα !! 

Έφτιαξα παραθυράκι....

*





*Άρχισα την τοποθέτηση του πλέγματος εσωτερικά !! 

*


*Απόγευμα ξανά έξω για την συνέχεια !! Έχουμε και γειτονιά....μην τους χαλάσω τον ύπνο....*

----------


## Gardelius

Θα εχουν κατανοηση οι γειτονες.... :Character0005:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δευτέρα γύρο στο απόγευμα πρέπει να το τελειώσεις, απ' ότι δείχνουν τα γεγονότα και θα πέσει το τοίχος του Βερολίνου !!!! Δίαυλος θα είναι η σούπερ κλούβα....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δύσκολο για Δευτέρα Νικόλα !! Τυχαίνουν και τα απρόοπτα.... Αύριο Κυριακή θα λείπω όλη την μέρα στο χωριό !!! Οπότε....χάνω 1 ημέρα εργασίας....*  :: 


*Τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν λίγο κατάφερα και έκλεισα εσωτερικά και την οροφή !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

Κατσε να δεις τι θα βλεπεις σε λιγες μερες

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πολύ παραστατικό το βίντεο που βρήκες Δημήτρη.. Θα μας τραβήξει και ο Αλέξανδρος το δικό του βίντεο, οπωσδήποτε, είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα του. :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Κατσε να δεις τι θα βλεπεις σε λιγες μερες




*πωωωωωωωωωωω που το ξέθαψες βρε θηρίο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ετσι όντως θα είναι και η δική μου !!! Εχεις πετύχει προσέγγιση στο 80% !!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Happy0030: *


*Νικόλα βίντεο είναι όντως στο πρόγραμμα όπως πάντα !!!!!!!!! 



*Θα τα πούμε το βραδάκι....φεύγω στο χωριό.....για κοψίδια στον ξηλόφουρνο παρακαλώ !!!!!!!  Να δω αν βρώ και τίποτα καλούδια για της καρδερίνες...χεχεχεχε
*

----------


## jk21

επειδη πραγματι μοιαζει για αυτο το ανεβασα !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*off topic !!

Παιδιά δεν θα ξαναφάω κρέας για 1 εβδομάδα.... Τι ήταν το σημερινό..... Κόλαση !!!!!

Άναμμα του ξηλόφουρνου !!
*
*
Φυσικά είχα και βοηθό....την κοράκλα μου !!*  :: 

*
Μετά από καμιά ώρα..και αφού ο φούρνος άσπρισε εσωτερικά, τον καθαρίζουμε καλά καλά !! 
*

*
Αφού βάλαμε της γάστρες με τα κρέατα και της γάστρες με της χοντροκομμένες πατάτες μέσα...ο πεθερός τον σφραγίζει με αλεύρι αναμειγμένο με πίτουρο και νερό ! 

*
*

Σε 1 ώρα ακριβώς τον ανοίγουμε και τραβάμε έξω της γάστρες με το κρέας, ώστε να κάνουμε ένα αναποδογύρισμα στο κρέας για να ροδίσει άλλα 15-20 λεπτά με κλειστό ξανά τον φούρνο !!

*

 :: *....λάτρεις της φώτο απλά.... είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας !!


*στα.... της κλούβας από αύριο ξανά στην επέκταση !!*

----------


## Gardelius

Καλη χωνεψη!!!!!!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Προχώρησα αρκετά σήμερα !! Ένα κομμάτι έμεινε να βάλω και είναι έτοιμη εσωτερικά. Δεν το τοποθετώ όμως γιατί μετά....θα κλειστό μέσα*  :Happy0187: * !!!
Αν θέλω μπορώ και το απόγευμα να δώσω στα πουλιά την επέκταση. 
Δεν θα το κάνω όμως μέχρι να ντυθεί και εξωτερικά με πλέγμα οι κατασκευή !!*  :Happy:  






*Από μέσα !!

*




*Το πλέγμα που είχα περίσσεμα από την κλούβα που είναι μέσα τα πουλιά σήμερα ίσα-ίσα με έφτασε να τελειώσω την "επέκταση εσωτερικά" !! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το απόγευμα πρέπει να κατέβω για αγορά τουλάχιστον 15 τετραγωνικών μέτρων για να καλύψω και τα εξωτερικά !!!  Έχω βρει το Ιταλικό ανοξείδωτο γαλβανιζέ κουνελόσυρμα 6.90 το τετραγωνικό. Οπότε πάμε στα 103 ευρώ !!! Θα κάνω μια αναζήτηση μήπως το βρω λίγο πιο οικονομικά !!
Το Κοτετσόσυρμα στοιχίζει τα μισά χρήματα και ίσως και πιο κάτω. Με 50 ευρώ είμαι καλυμμένος !!  Έχοντας καλύψει το εσωτερικό που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως με το "καλό" υλικό θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να πάω στην οικονομική λύση του συγκεκριμένου πλέγματος εξωτερικά.
Ξέροντας όμως ότι μετά από κάποια χρόνια (ίσως και νωρίτερα) να έχει πιάσει σκουριά.... δεν μου ταιριάζει η φτηνή λύση !! Ψάχτηκα αρκετά πριν λίγη ώρα στο google να δω τι λένε για το "κοτετσόσιρμα" και διάβασα από κάποιους που το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ότι για να σκουριάσει σε σύντομο διάστημα δεν γίνεται....εκτός και αν μένει επάνω του "Στάσιμο Νερό" !!!   
Δεν σας κρύβω ότι θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω να το βάλω και εγώ και το πολύ-πολύ..αν δω σκουριά σε 1-2 χρόνια να το άλλαζα !! Με της συνθήκες να είναι δύσκολες σήμερα φαντάζει δελεαστικό...... !!! 
Έχω και την σύζυγο εδώ και με παροτρύνει να ολοκληρώσω την επέκταση με το καλό υλικό ώστε να μην έχω μελλοντικά....βγάλε-βάλε !! 

μουμπλε...μουμπλε.....μουμπλε  ....*  :: * Σε λιγάκι κατεβαίνω για αγορά του καλού υλικού !! Εδω που έχω φτάσει...δεν με παίρνει για....τσιγκουνιές !!!  

* :Happy0062:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Αλέξανδρε πρίμα πάει το καράβι εεε.. Το μόνο που πρόσεξα για κάποιο ατύχημα είναι το τέλι που γυρίζει πάνω στο ξύλο, όπως δείχνουν οι φώτο.. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πιαστούν τα δάκτυλα τους, το πρόσεξες αυτό το σημείο!! Δηλαδή μεταξύ τελιού και μορίνας, δίπλα από τις βίδες και την ροδέλα...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το έχω ελέγξει το σημείο που αναφέρεσαι Νικόλα μου !! Δεν ανησυχώ καθότι και εγώ ο ίδιος να προσπαθήσω να το κατεβάσω δεν γίνεται ! Είναι ασφυκτικά πιεσμένο εκεί  !! Οι γρατσουνιές στο ξύλο όπως διακρίνεις μαρτυρούν την πίεση που έχει δεχτή το πλέγμα εκεί !! 
Χαίρομαι όμως γιατί είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός και παρατηρητικός για να δεις το συγκεκριμένο σημείο !!!*  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Η κατασκευη..."πεταει"... ::   Πολυ σωστα σκεφτεσαι Αλεξ. για την αγορα και την ερευνα που κανεις γιατι σιγουρα και η εποχη που βρισκομαστε αποτρεπει και πολλα περισσοτερα στη δημιουργια λογω του κοστους. Παντως, το οτι διαφοροποιειται η τιμη στα μισα λεει πολλα.... Αφου το διαπιστωσες μαλλον καλο θα ηταν να συνεχεισεις οπως αρχισες.... :Character0005:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου αλεξανδρε! θα το χαρουν τα πουλια σου! να σε ρωτησω κατι, το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι απο γαλνανιζε και εαν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειναι τοξικο για τα πουλια?

----------


## jk21

εδω ειχε συζητηθει το θεμα  *Κίνδυνος σε κουνελόσιτα και γαλβανιζέ αντικείμενα!*δικια μου γνωμη ειναι οτι αν δεν αφορα κατασκευη για παπαγαλους που συνηθιζουν συχνα να δαγκωνουν τα καγκελα ,ο κινδυνος δεν ειναι ανυπαρκτος αλλα μηδαμινος .η αληθεια ειναι οτι κρουσματα τοξικωσης σε κατοχους αλλων πτηνων ,εδω τουλαχιστον ,παροτι εχουμε τετοιες κατασκευες ,δεν εχουν γινει γνωστα (μπορει να υπηρξαν και δεν το εχουμε μαθει ) .παρομοιο υλικο εχω και στη δικια μου κλουβα (καλως ή κακως )

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> εδω ειχε συζητηθει το θεμα  *Κίνδυνος σε κουνελόσιτα και γαλβανιζέ αντικείμενα!*
> 
> 
> δικια μου γνωμη ειναι οτι αν δεν αφορα κατασκευη για παπαγαλους που συνηθιζουν συχνα να δαγκωνουν τα καγκελα ,ο κινδυνος δεν ειναι ανυπαρκτος αλλα μηδαμινος .η αληθεια ειναι οτι κρουσματα τοξικωσης σε κατοχους αλλων πτηνων ,εδω τουλαχιστον ,παροτι εχουμε τετοιες κατασκευες ,δεν εχουν γινει γνωστα (μπορει να υπηρξαν και δεν το εχουμε μαθει ) .παρομοιο υλικο εχω και στη δικια μου κλουβα (καλως ή κακως )


Γιατί Δημήτρη πιστεύεις εσύ ότι τα έτοιμα μπογιατισμένα κλουβιά, οι μπογιές γίνονται χωρίς τοξικές ουσίες..!!! Αν λένε το αντίθετο ψεύδονται ασύστολα..

----------


## jk21

με ξερεις εμενα να εχω εμπιστοσυνη ευρυτερα στις εταιριες που ασχολουνται με πτηνα; .....  δεν ξερω τι μπογιες μπορει να χρησιμοποιουν αλλα μαλλον και κει ,επειδη η συνηθεια των παπαγαλων δεν ειναι εντονη στα αλλα ειδη ,δεν εχουμε σοβαρο προβλημα

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> με ξερεις εμενα να εχω εμπιστοσυνη ευρυτερα στις εταιριες που ασχολουνται με πτηνα; .....  δεν ξερω τι μπογιες μπορει να χρησιμοποιουν αλλα μαλλον και κει ,επειδη η συνηθεια των παπαγαλων δεν ειναι εντονη στα αλλα ειδη ,δεν εχουμε σοβαρο προβλημα


 Οι παπαγάλοι ροκανίζουν τα πάντα, από τα πιο μικρά είδη μέχρι τους μεγάλους.. Τα άλλα πτηνά απλός σκουπίζουν το ράμφος τους στα σίδερα... Ουδείς κίνδυνος δεν εγκυμονείτε ..  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φίλοι μου μόλις γύρισα από έρευνα σε 3 καταστήματα χρωμάτων-σιδερικών !!! Βρήκα κουνελόσυρμα ύψους 1.20cm Ελληνικής κατασκευής στο 6.20 το τρέχων μέτρο. Οχι δηλαδή το τετραγωνικό. 1χ1.20 = 6.20 ευρώ !! Κατάφερα στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί από το οποίο είμαι μόνιμος πελάτης (ότι μα ότι έχω χρειαστεί είναι από εκεί) να κατεβάσω την τιμή στα 5.80 !!  Οπότε πάμε στα 12 τετραγωνικά που θέλω ακόμα, βγαίνει 70 ευρώ !!!! 

Ρώτησα τον υπεύθυνο εκεί τη παίζει με το κοτετσόσυρμα.... !! Από ότι μου είπε το συγκεκριμένο γαλβανιζέ που έχει εκεί, προέλευσις "ΚΙΝΑ" είναι πολύ καλό και ανθεκτικό, όχι όμως όπως το Κουνελόσυρμα που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερης αντοχής !! Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι 3 φορές περίπου κάτω η τιμή..... 1.90 το τετραγωνικό !!!! 
Αυτομάτως κατεβαίνω στα  28.5 ευρώ !!!!!!!!! 
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...........είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά των 40 ευρώ !!! 
Ειναι και το άλλο που το είχα ξεχάσει....θα χρειαστώ και σήτα αλουμινίου περιμετρικά ώστε να μην περνάει μέσα ούτε κουνούπι. Όπως έχω κάνει είδη προ επέκτασης !!!  
**Οπότε και εκεί αν και δεν θυμάμαι πόσο είχα πάρει το μέτρο (κάπου 1.20...) θα φύγουν +-20 ευρώ !!!*


*διπλό πλέγμα με ενδιάμεσο κενό 5 εκατοστά + σήτα αλουμινίου = Ούτε κουνούπι μέσα !! (προ επέκτασης)*



 ::  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν παρεις κουνελοσιτα για το εσωτερικο της κλουβας και κοτετσοσυρμα για το εξωτερικο θα χτυπαει ασχημα στο ματι?

----------


## ninos

αφου θα ειναι εξωτερικο, θα σου ελεγα να παρεις το απλο και να το περασεις με σπρεϊ ασπρο ή ασημι ωστε να ταιριάζει με το αλλο που εχεις. Ετσι εχει κανει εγω στην δικη μου κλουβα και εδω κ 3 μηνες δεν εχω προβλημα με σκουριες. Την βρεχω κ με το λαστιχο φαντασου.

Αντι αυτου, δωσε τα παραπανω χρηματα για την σήτα ωστε να παρεις  αλουμινιου, διαφορετικα καθε αλλη, θα σου σκουριασει πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## jenia21

Αλεξ οσο διαφορα εχει στην τιμη αλλο τοσο εχει στην ποιοτητα και στην αντοχη.Αν μπορεις παρε το κουνελοσυρμα μια και εξω να τελειωνεις.Κοιτα και το παχος του συρματος αναμεσα στα δυο και θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αν παρεις κουνελοσιτα για το εσωτερικο της κλουβας και κοτετσοσυρμα για το εξωτερικο θα χτυπαει ασχημα στο ματι?


*Εσωτερικά έχει μπει είδη κουνελόσυρμα !! Σήτα αλουμινίου εσωτερικά δεν γίνεται να μπει. Τα πουλιά πιάνονται επάνω στο πλέγμα, κυρίως οι Καρδερίνες που έχουν την τάση να κρεμιούνται και ανάποδα. Πολλές φορές κοιμούνται και ανάποδα !!    
*





> αφου θα ειναι εξωτερικο, θα σου ελεγα να παρεις το απλο και να το περασεις με σπρεϊ ασπρο ή ασημι ωστε να ταιριάζει με το αλλο που εχεις. Ετσι εχει κανει εγω στην δικη μου κλουβα και εδω κ 3 μηνες δεν εχω προβλημα με σκουριες. Την βρεχω κ με το λαστιχο φαντασου.
> 
> Αντι αυτου, δωσε τα παραπανω χρηματα για την σήτα ωστε να παρεις  αλουμινιου, διαφορετικα καθε αλλη, θα σου σκουριασει πολυ γρηγορα


*χμμ δεν θα ήθελα να μπλέξω με βαψίματα....*  ::  

*Σήτα αλουμινίου χρησιμοποιώ πάντα ούτως η άλλος και θα μπει υποχρεωτικά !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δαμιανέ όλα οδηγούν προς το κουνελόσυρμα..........*  ::

----------


## panos70

Nα παρεις κουνελοσυρμα ,με το κοτετσοσυρμα θα χασουν δαχτυλα τα πουλακια σου το εχω δει σε γνωστο μου που εχει και παλιοτερα σε φιλο που ειχε καναρινια και χαναξνε τα δαχτυλα τους

----------


## jk21

αφου εσωτερικα θα εχει κουνελοσυρμα για τα αρπακτικα και τα τρωκτικα ,γιατι απεξω δεν βαζει για να μην εχει σκουριασματα κλπ κουνουποσιτα πλαστικη γκρι;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλημέρα !! 

Πάνο παίζει πολύ αυτό που λες !!  Τώρα θυμάμαι ότι κάπου το διάβασα αυτό σε κάποια άλλη κατασκευή που δεν μπορώ να βρω !!! 

Δημήτρη εδώ ο ποντικός είδαμε τι μου έκανε στην σήτα αλουμινίου προσπαθώντας να τσακώσει το καναρίνι σε 2 προσπάθειες του. Αν δεν είχα διπλό πλέγμα....δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ καν τι μπορεί να είχε συμβεί.... πόσο μάλλον με την πλαστική σήτα !!! 
Το κοτετσόσυρμα εντελώς πληροφοριακά να πω ότι είναι ελάχιστα ποιο στιβαρό υλικό από την σήτα αλουμινίου. Πάρα πολύ ευκολοδούλευτο, σε σημείο να νομίζεις ότι μετά από κάμποσες τσαλακώσεις θα κόψει !! Στα μείον θα βάλω και το τέντωμα... Έχω δει σε πολλές κατασκευές κοτετσιών να μην τεντώνει στρωτά και να παρουσιάζει κούρμπες !!! Ασε που εδώ μου σπάει το κουνελόσυρμα σε τέντωμα... φαντάζομαι το κοτετσόσυρμα !!! *  :Thumbdown: 

*


Οπότε πάμε στην λύση κουνελόσυρμα !!  
*
*


*Όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις και οι προβληματισμοί είναι καλό που καταγράφονται (το έκανα σκόπιμα), για να αποφύγουν τυχόν λάθη και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του club, όταν στο μέλλον θα αποφασίσουν να ξεκινήσουν μια αντίστοιχη κατασκευή !!! 

Αν λοιπόν κάποιος ξεκινήσει μια κλούβα διαστάσεων 2,20 μήκος Χ 1,50 πλάτος Χ 2,10 ύψος (3.3 περίπου τετραγωνικά ?) και επιλέξει "Διπλό Κουνελόσυρμα γαλβανιζέ για να κοιμάται ήσυχος" να γνωρίζει ότι μόνο το πλέγμα θα του στοιχίσει από 200-230 ευρώ !!!!! 

* :Happy0062:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τώρα που το ξανά....σκέφτομαι, πλάκα-πλάκα.... μόνο στα πλέγματα ξόδεψα κάπου 400 ευρώ !!!!!!!*  :Anim 63:  

*Και για πιο ολοκληρωμένοι σούμα (για να κολλήσει το παρόν ποστ με το προηγούμενο) βάζοντας... πολυκαρμπονικό 80 ευρώ...ξυλεία 80-90 ευρώ.....δομικά υλικά 150 ευρώ.....βερνίκια νερού 50-60 ευρώ.....σήτα αλουμινίου 30 ευρώ.....βίδες....ροδέλες.....διάφορ  α ψιλό υλικά.....εξοπλισμός κλούβας (ποτίστρες-ταΐστρες κλπ) 60 ευρώ..............πάμε ψιλά-χαμηλά στα 870-900 ευρώ για μια κατασκευή μήκους συνολικά 4.20 χ 150 χ 2.10 !!!!!!! Το ποσό αυτό με προσωπική εργασία !! Γιατί αν βάλει κανείς άτομο να την φτιάξει.....καληνύχτα....ίσως περάσει και τα 1200 ευρω !!!! 

Ενδιάμεσα βέβαια αναγκάστηκα και αγόρασα κάποια καλά εργαλεία για να τα έχω και σε άλλες κατασκευές που έρχονται.... 
Το ακριβότερο είναι ο βιδολόγος της BOSCH 230 ευρώ !!!! 
Μια ηλεκτρική σέγα αξίας 97 ευρώ !! 
Ενα αλφάδι πολύ καλής ποιότητας 17 ευρώ
Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι άλλο !!!    

Πιθανότατα αύριο να αγοράσω ένα Ηλεκτρικό Δισκοπρίονο της BOSCH που έχω βάλει στο μάτι από γνωστό πολυκατάστημα αξίας 150 ευρώ για κοπή ακριβείας !! Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο αναγκαίο είναι το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο..... όταν συνεχώς ασχολείσαι με κατασκευές !!! Κανονικά είναι το πρώτο εργαλείο που θα έπρεπε να είχα εντάξει στην συλλογή μου !! Έβγαλα "τόσες" κατασκευές με ηλεκτρική σέγα χωρίς όμως αποτελεσματικές κοπές ακριβείας !!!! 
Οπότε αύριο έχει σειρά έστω και αργά... αυτό εδώ : 
*
 ::

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ αναφερθηκα σε πλαστικη κουνουποσιτα με την προυποθεση οτι απο κατω εχεις το διπλο κουνελοσυρμα ,που εξασφαλιζει ασφαλεια .λαθος καταλαβα;..... σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση με μια περιφραξη μονο με κουνελοσυρμα ,ειναι πραγματι επικινδυνο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και ΝΑΙ η επέκταση είναι έτοιμη να δεχτή τους μικρούς φίλους μου !!! Είναι κλειστή με διπλό πλέγμα στο 100% περιμετρικά !!!!!!! Κάποιες μικρολεπτομέρειες έχουν μείνει που όμως δεν επηρεάζουν σε καμία περίπτωση τα πουλάκια. Εσωτερικός πράσινος φωτισμός ασφαλείας & αυτόματο πότισμα όπου έχω έτοιμη την αναμονή !!

Πάμε στης φώτο...

*




*Τα πουλιά περιμένουν..... να βγει το χώρισμα !!!!!!!
*




 :Party0028:

----------


## geocupra

ομορφιά...μπράβο σου!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το διαχωριστικό βγήκε σήμερα πρωί-πρωί !!! Τα πουλιά εν πρώτης έδειχναν να τα έχουν χαμένα...όλα πιάστηκαν στο πλέγμα περιμετρικά, μέχρι να αρχίσουν δειλά δειλά να μαθαίνουν τον νέο χώρο τους !!! 
Με το που έβγαινα από την κλούβα σχεδόν όλα μαζί ξαναγυρνούσαν στην εσωτερική κλούβα...λες και φοβόντουσαν να μείνουν έξω !! Έμεινα να τα παρατηρώ για κανά 10 λεπτο, και δεν έβγαιναν έξω !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ξαναμπήκα πάλι μέσα και τα..έσπρωχνα ξανά έξω !! Αυτό έγινε 2-3 φορές και αυτό ήταν !! Μετά από κάνα μισάωρο έμπαιναν μόνο για νερό και φαγητό !!!!!! Είναι συνεχώς έξω και μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι τσιμπάνε το κυπαρίσσι !!! 

**Πάμε στης φώτο !!! 7 τετραγωνικά χώρος όλος δικός τους !!!!!!!!!

*














*Βίντεο !!!!
*





 ::

----------


## Ηρακλής

Παραδισως για τα μικρα σου!!! Πόλη τυχερά τα πουλάκια σου!!! Ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση όμως ... Το χιμονα με τις καταιγίδες δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το ανιχτο μέρος της κλούβας? δεν θα λασπονι κάτω; αν θυμαμε καλα ποιο πανο ειχες αναφερι οτι θα βάλεις χαλίκι αλλά δεν θα λιμιαζι και με αυτό; Παντος εδιξε πολύ ποιο ομοιόμορφα απο οτι με το κοτετσοσιρμα που σκευτοσουν να βάλεις, περιμένουμε φωτογραφιες και με την σήτα που θα περάσεις  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κάτω θα στρωθούν πέτρες της οποίες έχω είδη ξεκινήσει να τοποθετώ !! Θα στρωθεί και άχυρο μπόλικο και ανά 15 μέρες η και λιγότερο θα ανανεώνω το άχυρο !! Τώρα για της βροχές θα μπει από πάνω πράσινο δίχτυ σκίασης το καλό...το πυκνοπλεγμένο !! Εύχομαι βέβαια τα πουλιά σε έντονες βροχοπτώσεις να μην είναι χαζά και να τρώνε την βροχή.... Πιστεύω ότι θα μπαίνουν στην εσωτερική κλούβα !!*  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν εχω λογια... :Happy0159:   τέλεια η δουλεια που εγινε.!! Να δω τωρα "μεντορα" μου με τι αλλο μπορει να πιαστεις στη συνεχεια γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αποκλειεται αυτο να ειναι ....το τελος!! ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δεν μας λες Αλέξανδρε, τα εγκαίνια πότε θα γίνουν  :winky:   Δίαυλος έχει γίνει, τώρα έχουν όσο χώρο θέλουνε... Φωλιές μπόλικες Αλέξανδρε, και τακτική επιτήρηση δια τυχών παραβιάζεις από τρωκτικά, κατάλαβες... :Fighting0066:

----------


## jk21

να πω οτι δεν ζηλευω; ψεματα θα πω .... με την καλη εννοια παντα ! καθενας μας πρεπει να ονειρευεται ενα τετοιο χωρο για τα πουλια του !!! 

μπραβο !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ κοπέλια !!! Εγώ να πω ότι ακόμα δεν τελείωσε τίποτα..... έχει ακόμα δουλειά και κάποιες.... εκπλήξεις !!! *  :Anim 63:

----------


## ninos

ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

> *έχει ακόμα δουλειά και κάποιες.... εκπλήξεις !!! *


κανονισε να δω κανενα αλανιαρη  φλωρο παλι  ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*........μου χαρίζουν ένα Λούγαρο δαχτυλιδομένο....με κωδικό εκτροφέα και τα σχετικά !!! Κάνει με τα άλλα ??? *  ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> να πω οτι δεν ζηλευω; ψεματα θα πω .... με την καλη εννοια παντα ! καθενας μας πρεπει να ονειρευεται ενα τετοιο χωρο για τα πουλια του !!! 
> 
> μπραβο !


Κάπου Δημήτρη θα έχεις και συ ένα μέρος να το κάνεις, αναλόγως του χώρου.. Εκτός και αν μένεις σε διαμέρισμα, πού είναι περιορισμένες οι δυνατότητες δια τέτοιο πόθο... :winky:

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως οι δυνατοτητες  μου χωροταξικα στην ταρατσα μαλλον εχουν εξαντληθει .... στον χωρο που ηδη ειμαι ισως να μπορουσε να γινει τροποποιηση ,για κατι σαν τον αρχικο χωρο του αλεξ αλλα και παλι υπαρχουν δυσκολιες ...

λουγαρο; ιθαγενες αζευγαρωτο (γιατι αν ειναι ηδη ζευγαρι ...ενταξει θα ειναι πιστο )  μαζι με καναρινια (που εν δυναμει μπορει να τα βατεψει ) αποδεχομαι μονο σκαρθι serinus serinus .... για να μπορεσει το καημενο να δει και εγγονια εκτος απο  παιδια  :winky:   :Anim 59: 

λουγαρο εκτροφης ; τι λεει το δαχτυλιδι; 5η ελια δεξια ,πανω κλαδι ,φωλια με αλογοτριχες;  :Anim 59:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> δυστυχως οι δυνατοτητες  μου χωροταξικα στην ταρατσα μαλλον εχουν εξαντληθει .... στον χωρο που ηδη ειμαι ισως να μπορουσε να γινει τροποποιηση ,για κατι σαν τον αρχικο χωρο του αλεξ αλλα και παλι υπαρχουν δυσκολιες ...
> 
> λουγαρο; ιθαγενες αζευγαρωτο (γιατι αν ειναι ηδη ζευγαρι ...ενταξει θα ειναι πιστο )  μαζι με καναρινια (που εν δυναμει μπορει να τα βατεψει ) αποδεχομαι μονο σκαρθι serinus serinus .... για να μπορεσει το καημενο να δει και εγγονια εκτος απο  παιδια  
> 
> *λουγαρο εκτροφης ; τι λεει το δαχτυλιδι; 5η ελια δεξια ,πανω κλαδι ,φωλια με αλογοτριχες;*



*χαχαχαχαχαχα πέθανα στα γέλια !!!*  :: 
*
 Και εγώ τα έχασα όταν μου το είπε !!! Το παιδί (παιδί...48 χρονών τσπ) είναι φίλος στο facebook, ήρθε για καφεδάκι εδώ να δει την κατασκευή από κοντά (1 μέρα πριν την οριοθέτηση της επέκτασης) και μου το χαρίζει. Δεν έδωσα πολύ σημασία μόλις άκουσα "Λούγαρο" (το κελάηδημα λούγαρου είναι ήχος κλήσεις στο κινητό μου...) και δεν το συνέχισα. 
Όποτε το θέλεις μου είπε στο κρατάω !! Το παιδί "ήταν" μέλος στον ΠΟΚ, αλλά από ότι μου είπε κάτι έγινε και διαγράφηκε. Τώρα είναι μέλος στο Ρέθυμνο σε έναν σύνδεσμο που δεν θυμάμαι πως μου τον είπε !! 
Τέλος πάντων από την κουβέντα μας δεν χρειάστηκε και πολύ για να καταλάβω ότι ο φίλος "ξέρει αρκετά καλά το χόμπι" !! Θα τον καλέσω για καφεδάκι Σ/Κ να πούμε κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω !! αααα γνωρίζει αρκετά παιδιά από το φόρουμ εδώ από άλλες... διαδικτυακές παρέες !!
Γνωρίζει και εκτιμά πάρα πολύ τον φίλο μας τον Ανδρέα από Σητεία !!!!!!!!!! Οφείλω να το γράψω αυτό !! 

* ::

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι καποιος που λεγεται ή Μανωλης ή Μανος ή Λευτερης δεν νομιζω να ειναι φωλισιο ...τωρα για αλλον δεν βαζω και υπογραφη .... 

εγω το ελεγα για πλακα και συ μιλας σοβαρα ....  για carduelis chloris φοβομουνα ,σε carduelis spinus με πηγες .... αυτα δεν ειναι αετομαχοι αλλα αν το φερεις πραγματι στην εκτροφη σου ειναι αδικο να μην εχει ταιρι !

----------


## COMASCO

πω πω...οπως ειπε και ο δημητρης...να πεις οτι δεν θες τετοιο χωρο και εσυ για τα μικρα σου ψεματα ειναι!ειναι απιστευτη κατασκευη!μπραβο αλεξανδρε!τα μικρα σου ειναι σε παλατι!παντα με υγεια

----------


## lagreco69

Απλα παραδεισος!!!  Αλεξανδρε, ειναι παρα πολυ τυχερα τα μικρα σου!!!

----------


## vag21

σε λιγο καιρο σε βλεπω να βαζεις και εισιτηριο χαχαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *αν ειναι καποιος που λεγεται ή Μανωλης ή Μανος ή Λευτερης δεν νομιζω να ειναι φωλισιο* ...τωρα για αλλον δεν βαζω και υπογραφη .... 
> εγω το ελεγα για πλακα και συ μιλας σοβαρα ....  για carduelis chloris φοβομουνα ,σε carduelis spinus με πηγες .... αυτα δεν ειναι αετομαχοι αλλα *αν το φερεις πραγματι στην εκτροφη σου ειναι αδικο να μην εχει ταιρι !*


*Το όνομα του είναι Κώστας !!*
*Θα το δω με το παιδί αυτό.....*




> πω πω...*οπως ειπε και ο δημητρης...να πεις οτι δεν θες τετοιο χωρο και εσυ για τα μικρα σου ψεματα ειναι*!ειναι απιστευτη κατασκευη!μπραβο αλεξανδρε!τα μικρα σου ειναι σε παλατι!παντα με υγεια


*Δεν θέλει και πολύ να ανάψει μια φωτιά....* !!! 




> Απλα παραδεισος!!!  *Αλεξανδρε, ειναι παρα πολυ τυχερα τα μικρα σου!!!*


*
Το εισπράττω αυτό βλέποντας τα φτερουγίσματα τους !!!* *Το θέαμα είναι μοναδικό πιστέψτε με !!!
*




> σε λιγο καιρο *σε βλεπω να βαζεις και εισιτηριο* χαχαχαχαχαχα.


*Πρίν μισή ώρα έφυγε μια μεγάλη παρέα (ήρθε να μου ευχηθεί για την γιορτή μου) από το σπίτι, όπου κάτσαμε κάτω από την πέργκολα με όλα τα σχετικά...μπριτζολάκια - μπυράκια  κλπ και τα χαζεύαμε με της ώρες !! Αυτό και μόνο εμένα με ευχαριστεί !!! Τα παιδιά μας ήταν κιριολεκτικά επάνω στα πλέγματα να τα κοιτάνε !!! 
Ποιο απόγευμα έρχονται και άλλοι φίλοι..... καταλαβαίνεται τι ακολουθεί έτσι ??? 

* :Party0028:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπήκε πριν λίγο και το δίχτυ σκίασης !  Περιμένω να έρθει και η παραγγελία μου με το υπόλοιπο δίχτυ για να κόψω τον βοριά των χειμώνα που έρχεται !!
*








*Δοκίμασα να φτιάξω και μερικές κουρνιάστρες για να την βγάζουν εκεί τα πουλάκια των χειμώνα κόντρα στο κρύο !! Βλέπω τα πουλιά είδη και πηγαίνουν εκεί !!* *Ένα βαψιματάκι και είναι μια χαρά !!
**

*





 ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν ξεκολλάω από δίπλα τους να τα παρακολουθώ & να τα ακούω !!! Σήμερα όλη την μέρα έξω την έβγαλα...καφεδάκι...φαγητό....  και εργασίες που θα δείτε πιθανόν αύριο (Διαμόρφωση περιμετρικά της κλούβας) !!!!

Τι σκαρώνει πάλι ο Μπομπ ο μάστορας     


Θα δείτε....θα δείτε.... !!! Με την γυναίκα μου στο τέλος της μέρας, (πριν λίγες ώρες) μείναμε να χαζεύουμε της τελευταίες πινελιές !!!! 

Είμαι Τελειομανείς σε όλα μου και απλά υποκλίνομαι και εγώ ο ίδιος με τα έργα μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Love0030:

----------


## Gardelius

> *Δεν ξεκολλάω από δίπλα τους να τα παρακολουθώ & να τα ακούω !!! Σήμερα όλη την μέρα έξω την έβγαλα...καφεδάκι...φαγητό....  και εργασίες που θα δείτε πιθανόν αύριο (Διαμόρφωση περιμετρικά της κλούβας) !!!!
> 
> Τι σκαρώνει πάλι ο Μπομπ ο μάστορας     
> 
> 
> Θα δείτε....θα δείτε.... !!! Με την γυναίκα μου στο τέλος της μέρας, (πριν λίγες ώρες) μείναμε να χαζεύουμε της τελευταίες πινελιές !!!! 
> 
> Είμαι Τελειομανείς σε όλα μου και απλά υποκλίνομαι και εγώ ο ίδιος με τα έργα μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Αλεξ. καιρο ειχες....να "φανεις"!!!! :winky:  Περιμενουμε...με ανυπομονησια!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πες μου Αλέξανδρε, ξεκίνησες την μηχανή διαχωρισμού σπόρων από φλούδες !!!!!!   :winky:   Μια φορά η κλούβα σου είναι τέλεια σε όλα.. Από κατασκευή μέχρι και όγκο.. Θα χωρά μέχρι 100 πουλιά άνετα... Πιες ένα ρακί εις υγεία, δια μένα...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τα πρώτα ξύλα κόπηκαν Νικόλα !! Τεμάχιο Α-Β-Γχ2-Δχ2 και πάνω που έκοβα τα επόμενα έσπασε η λάμα από την ηλεκτρική σέγα. Κυριακή εχτές που να βρω... Σήμερα το απόγευμα η συνέχεια το πιο πιθανόν !! Εχω να τελειώσω και τα περιμετρικά της κλούβας...θέλω και εκεί κάποια πράγματα (είδη κήπου) να αγοράσω, οπότε θα τα πάρω όλα μαζί από γνωστό πολυκατάστημα !! 

Νικόλα αντί για Κόλλα BIXON epoxy, έχω την ATLAKOL Κρισταλιζέ !! Κάνει ??? Αν δεν...να πάρω και την κόλλα το απόγευμα !!!*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Τα πρώτα ξύλα κόπηκαν Νικόλα !! Τεμάχιο Α-Β-Γχ2-Δχ2 και πάνω που έκοβα τα επόμενα έσπασε η λάμα από την ηλεκτρική σέγα. Κυριακή εχτές που να βρω... Σήμερα το απόγευμα η συνέχεια το πιο πιθανόν !! Εχω να τελειώσω και τα περιμετρικά της κλούβας...θέλω και εκεί κάποια πράγματα (είδη κήπου) να αγοράσω, οπότε θα τα πάρω όλα μαζί από γνωστό πολυκατάστημα !! 
> 
> Νικόλα αντί για Κόλλα BIXON epoxy, έχω την ATLAKOL Κρισταλιζέ !! Κάνει ??? Αν δεν...να πάρω και την κόλλα το απόγευμα !!!*


Φτάνει Αλέξανδρε να έχεις αποτελέσματα ταχύτατα, να μην περιμένεις 3-4 ώρες να κολλήσουν με σφυκτηράκια, αλλά με μια πεντάλεπτη περίπου πίεση.. :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Διαμόρφωση χώρου περιμετρικά της κλούβας !!!

*


*Από γνωστό πολυκατάστημα πήρα ξύλινο φράχτη σε ρολό μήκους 1,80 και ύψος 30 εκατοστά !! 
Καλούπωσα και τσιμεντάρισα περιμετρικά τον κήπο αφού πρώτα είχα τοποθέτηση τον φράχτη !! 
Το καλούπωμα & τσιμεντάρισμα θα συνεχιστεί μέχρι λίγο πριν το τέρμα του διαδρόμου ώστε να μην φαίνεται άσχημα το κενό ανάμεσα σε πλακάκι και κλούβα !! 
Θέλει και ένα χέρι άσπρισμα ο τοίχος δεξιά & το τσιμεντάρισμα, αλλά...νυχτώνομαι καθημερινά για να τα προλάβω όλα !! 

Ξύλινος Φράχτης:
5 κουλούρες Χ 1.80 = 9 μέτρα φράχτης συνολικά
9 μέτρα = 40 ευρώ

Στον Κήπο θα μπούνε μόνο βότανα (τα βασικά) για τα πουλιά. Το φαρμακείο της φύσης ακριβώς δίπλα από την κλούβα !!! Ρίγανη...Βασιλικός.....Μαντζο  υράνα...(χρυσάνθεμο άσχετο...το ήθελε η γυναίκα) !! Έχω κρατήσει αρκετό χώρο για ακόμα 3-4 φυτά τα οποία τα περιμένω από Αθήνα από τον Δημήτρη (jk21) μιας και εδώ Κρήτη δεν έχουμε τέτοιους σπόρους... Bella Di Notte (oenothera biennis) !!* *Bοηθά στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιού των πτηνών !!

**


Και μιας και είχα κάνει αρκετή λάσπη (περίσσεμα 2 κουβάδες καλούς...) και λυπόμουν να πάει για πέταμα.... λέω τη να κάνω...τη να κάνω...*  ::  *....είχα και 2-3 ώρες μπροστά μου μέχρι να νυχτώσει....βρήκα δουλειά !!! 

**Είχα μερικούς κυβόλιθους περίσσεμα και είπα να δώσω περισσότερο ύψος σε μια αλτάνα που είχα φτιάξει !! Περισσότερο ύψος = περισσότερο βάθος σε χώμα...μπας και πιάσουν του χρόνου η ηλίανθοι για της Καρδερίνες !!!

*


 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## geog87

ο κηπος με τον περιμετρικο φραχτη εδειξε τελεια!!!πολυ ομορφο!!!!!!

----------


## Jonny

Σε χαίρομε φίλε για το μεράκι σου αλλά και για τον χώρο σου!  :Happy0030:

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Διαμόρφωση χώρου περιμετρικά της κλούβας !!!
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Στον Κήπο θα μπούνε μόνο βότανα (τα βασικά) για τα πουλιά. Το φαρμακείο της φύσης ακριβώς δίπλα από την κλούβα !!! Ρίγανη...Βασιλικός.....Μαντζο  υράνα...(χρυσάνθεμο άσχετο...το ήθελε η γυναίκα) !! Έχω κρατήσει αρκετό χώρο για ακόμα 3-4 φυτά τα οποία τα περιμένω από Αθήνα από τον Δημήτρη (jk21) μιας και εδώ Κρήτη δεν έχουμε τέτοιους σπόρους... Bella Di Notte (oenothera biennis) !!* *Bοηθά στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιού των πτηνών !!
> 
> *


*Κοιτάξτε πως έχουν κάνει οι Καρδερίνες τον Ηλίανθο !!! Βίντεο δεν μου κάνουν την χάρη να της τραβήξω προς το παρόν... !! Μόνη λύση είναι, να κόψω το κεφάλι και να το βάλω σε μια καλή θέση ώστε να τραβήξω βιντεάκι !!*  :Happy: 


*


Ήρθαν και οι σπόροι από τον Δημήτρη (jk21) : Bella di Notte - foniopoddy - Αγκάθι Μαρίας - Ηλιόσπορο μαύρο ψιλό !!!! Δημήτρη για άλλη μια φορά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι !!!!!!!!! 

*
*
*
*




Bella di Notte - oenothera biennis

*




*Φυτεύτηκαν σχεδόν όλοι οι σπόροι στον χώρο που είχα κρατήσει για αυτούς τους σπόρους !! Φύτεψα και σε μεγάλες γλάστρες !!  Με το καλό να έχω τα φυτά για ακόμα πιο δυνατή διατροφή στης Καρδερίνες μου !!! 


*



 ::   ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Με το καλό Αλέξανδρε, θα γίνεις και γεωργός  :Party0016: Καλά έκανες και φυτεύεις βότανα...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ανέβηκαν οι φώτο της επέκτασης στο youtube.com μετά από επεξεργασία με το movie maker με DISCO μουσικό χαλί !! Στο τέλος υπάρχει και βίντεο με της φωνές των πουλιών !!! *  ::

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Φίλε είσαι άπαιχτος.Φοβερή κατασκευή

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιούρκα !!! Να είσαι καλά !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οι πρώτες κρύες ημέρες & νύχτες κατέφτασαν & η προφυλάξεις υποχρεωτικές !!!! Η κλούβα ντύθηκε από την μεριά του βοριά και λίγο από δεξιά & αριστερά με χοντρό νάιλον. Καλύφτηκε και το σκέπαστρο κατά το 2/3 !! *  :bye:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αλέξανδρε έχεις βάλει θερμόμετρο μέσα στην κλούβα να δεις διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μέσα με έξω;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω μέσα 2 διαφορετικά θερμόμετρα.... δεν τα κοίταξα !!!! χμμμμμ πάω να ρίξω μια γρήγορη ματιά να δω.....*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*17 βαθμούς έχω μέσα στην κλούβα & 24 μέσα στο σπίτι !! Αν εννοείς έξω από την κλούβα, δεν έχω θερμόμετρο...*

----------


## jim4

Τον χειμωνα αργοτερα θα βαλεις και τιποτα αλλο ή μονο ναυλον?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τίποτα άλλο jim !! Και πέρυσι τον χειμώνα έτσι ήταν η μισή κλούβα απ' ότι φαίνεται στης φώτο (προ επέκτασης) *

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αυτό έλεγα, διαφορά έξω με μέσα στην κλούβα.
Ήθελα να έβλεπα κατά πόσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία.

----------


## jim4

Ωραια τα εχεις..!!Τα red rumped τα εχεις ακομα?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ναι τα έχω παραδίπλα jim με στρωμένη φωλιά.... αλλά δεν βλέπω.... Φώς !!!!! 


Κώστα βγάζω ένα θερμόμετρο έξω να δω και εγώ τι παίζει.....*

----------


## ninos

δεν νομίζω οτι με το νάιλον μπορεί να ανέβει αξιοσημείωτα η θερμοκρασία εαν υπάρχουν σημεία ανοιχτά. Το είχα δοκιμάσει πέρυσι σε μια κατασκευή μου, αλλά μόνο 1 βαθμό είδα διαφορά. Άλλωστε τα πουλιά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία αλλά με τα κρύα ρεύματα αέρα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ σωστά Στέλιο !! Για αυτόν και μόνο τον λόγο η προσθήκη του νάιλον !! Αλλά για να δούμε πόση θα είναι η διαφορά !! Σε μισή ώρα θα βγω να δω... !!!*

----------


## jim4

> *Ναι τα έχω παραδίπλα jim με στρωμένη φωλιά.... αλλά δεν βλέπω.... Φώς !!!!!*


Να βαζεις καμια φωτο και απο αυτα!! Αλλα μαλλον εχεις περισσοτερη αδυναμια στα καναρινια !!
Αυτα τα βαζεις μεσα το χειμωνα?

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Να βαζεις καμια φωτο και απο αυτα!! Αλλα μαλλον εχεις περισσοτερη αδυναμια στα καναρινια !!
> Αυτα τα βαζεις μεσα το χειμωνα?



*Εχω και στους παπαγάλους μου αδυναμία jim !! Απλά δεν πολύ βάζω φώτο γιατί.... δεν μου αρέσουν οι φώτο με κάγκελα μπροστά τους...*  :: 

*Φαντάσου ότι, ότι τρώνε τα καναρίνια μου.... τρώνε και οι παπαγάλοι μου !! Τα προσέχω και αυτά ιδιαίτερα*  :Happy: 


* Μονίμως έξω είναι και αυτά με νάιλον !!

----------


## Gardelius

Τα ¨ρευματα¨ ειναι αυτα που <σκοτωνουν>!!!!! Αλλα νομιζω θα ειναι οκ για εφετος Αλεξ. Δεν ξερω και ποσο ειναι η χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια εκει...εδω εχουμε μειον!!! αρκετο καιρο...αλλα θα τα εχω μεσα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*

Οπως το είπε ο Στέλιος. 16 βαθμούς έξω !!! Μόλις ένας βαθμός διαφορά !*  ::

----------


## xXx

http://penteli.meteo.gr/stations/larissa/

Εδώ βλέπετε μετρήσεις στη Λάρισα ανά πάσα στιγμή από ερασιτεχνικό σταθμό ακριβείας
Εγώ έτυχε να τα έχω και μέχρι -10 στη βεράντα χειμώνα και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, είναι σκληρά τα πουλιά μου  :Youpi: 
Δε μασάνε μην ανησυχείτε απλά θέλει προστασία από τα ρεύματα , το κρύο το αντέχουν.
Να φανταστείτε τα έχω και σε βορεινή βεράντα ξεχειμωνιάζουν
Στις 5:58 χτες τα ξημερώματα είχαμε τη χαμηλότερη που ήτανε 5,7 βαθμούς
Αυτή τη στιγμή έξω έχει 13,1 βαθμούς

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω ακούσει σε εξωτερικό εκτροφείο στην Γερμανία για αντοχές -20 με κάλυψη ένα απλό νάιλον (Κάπου έχω και φώτο τίγκα στο χιόνι..) !! Κατά πόσο αληθεύει....δεν το γνωρίζω !! *

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> *
> 
> Οπως το είπε ο Στέλιος. 16 βαθμούς έξω !!! Μόλις ένας βαθμός διαφορά !*



O.K  Αλέξανδρε, ήθελα να δω κατά πόσο μπορεί το νάιλον να αλλάξει την θερμοκρασία σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο. ::

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορει το ναυλο να κρατησει ψηλα τη θερμοκρασια .αλλα οπως ειπατε σημασια εχει το κοψιμο των ψυχρων ρευματων και αυτο το κανει πολυ καλα ! Αλεξ ειδικα για κρητη μαλλον νωρις ειναι ,αλλα καλυτερα να εισαι ετοιμος ,παρα να τρεχεις αν πιασει αποτομα κρυο .εχε το νου σου μονο για αποτομη ανοδο της υγρασιας ,με κλειστο το ναυλον .... δεν αρεσει καθολου στα γαρδελια ! να υπαρχει καλος αερισμος

----------


## panos70

Eδω σημερα στις 9 το πρωι και μεσα στο υποστεγο ειχε 6 βαθμους να πω οτι εχει ενα βαθμο διαφορα με εξω  [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## panos70

Ξεχασα να πω οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι παλια γιαυτο βλεπετε ασπρα και μωσαικα ,απλα δειχνω που τα εχω

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Υπάρχει Δημήτρη !! Μόνο ο βορινή, και ελάχιστα (διακρίνετε η αριστερή μεριά) από δεξιά και αριστερά είναι ανοιχτά !! Από επάνω κάλυψα το κυπαρίσσι , γιατί εκεί κουρνιάζουν οι Καρδερίνες και δεν θέλω να βρέχονται !! *  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γενική καθαριότητα σήμερα μέσα στην κλούβα. Κοντά 1 χρόνος λειτουργίας !!!!

Αφαίρεση αρχικά όλης της ποταμίσιας άμμου που είχα βάλει από την πρώτη μέρα στην κλούβα !! Καλό σκούπισμα μέχρι που φάνηκε ξανά το μπετό κάτω !! Εβαλα φρέσκο άχυρο όπως κάνω κάθε μήνα !! 
Στην ανοιχτή κλούβα έφτιαξα κάπως τον βραχότοπο σηκώνοντας όλες της πέτρες αλλάζοντας τους πλευρά και θέση γενικά !!  
Έχει μείνει να κάνω ένα ασβέστωμα-φρεσκάρισμα στους τοίχους. Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος.... άρχισε δυνατή βροχή... οπότε στοπ η εργασίες !!! 
Κάμποσες ώρες μέσα στην κλούβα..... έφαγα και το κουτσουλίδι μου 2-3 φορές.... οπότε γενική απολύμανση και σε μένα..... χαχαχαχα 

*







 ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Α βρε Αλεξανδρε σπιτονοικοκύρη!!!
Μπραβο φιλε μου,φαινεται οτι αγαπας τα πουλακια σου!!!  :winky:

----------


## ninos

τελικά το κυπαρισσάκι Αλέξανδρε δεν άντεξε ε ;

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτο ειναι καθαριοτητα!!!!! μπραβο σου!!! Αλεξανδρε.

----------


## Gardelius

Αχ βρε <κουζουλε>!!!!!  :: Πολλα μπραβο!!!! Πρεπει να γινεται μια πολυ καλη <γενικη> μια φορα στο τοσο....τα πουλια ήταν μεσα...ειπα και εγω!!!!! Που τα πηγε για να καθαρισει ανετα!!  :Jumping0044:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στέλιο το κυπαρίσσι είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει ποια... Ελάχιστα πράσινο επάνω του.
 Βασικά από ότι έχω προσέξει, πάνε τα καναρίνια και τσιμπάνε τα φύλλα ρίχνοντάς τα κάτω !! Πολλές φορές όμως τα έβλεπα και τα έτρωγαν. 
Οι Καρδερίνες δεν το τσιμπούν καν... παρά μόνο πάνε και κουρνιάζουν εκεί !!!  

Δημήτρη & Ηλία πράγματι η καθαριότητα ήταν εξονυχιστική και αναγκαία. Αρχικά με το μαχεράκι έξυσα όλα τα σημεία όπου καθόταν επάνω κουτσουλιά και μετά άδειασα όλη την κλούβα από τα πεσμένα περιττώματα και την παλιά άμμο !! 

Μια σκέψη είναι να απλώσω άμεσα χαλίκι χοντρό αντί για άμμο ποταμίσια στην εσωτερική κλούβα και από επάνω το άχυρο το οποίο είναι στάνταρ !!  Αυτή η αλλαγή θα γίνει γιατί πρόσεξα ότι στην άμμο υπήρχε πολύ υγρασία στα μπροστινά κυρίως μέρη της κλούβας (10-15 εκατοστά προς τα μέσα). Προφανώς λόγω του ότι πλένω έξω τακτικά της αυλές με το λάστιχο με αρκετή πίεση, περνάνε νερά στα πλαϊνά της κλούβα. 
Θα αλλάζω λοιπόν το άχυρο κανονικά όπως κάνω κάθε μήνα, και αν έχει περάσει βρομιά στο χαλίκι, (που θα περάσει...) απλά θα το ανακατεύω, μέχρι να περάσει κάμποσος καιρός όπου θα το αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία.... από την άμμο !!!   

* :Happy0062:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ενα όνειρο που θα γίνει μελλοντικά "πραγματικότητα" στο χωριό !!!!* 

*40 μέτρα είναι από την μια πλευρά ο χώρος στο χωριό εκεί που θα μένω μελλοντικά !! 30 θα γίνει η κλούβα μοιρασμένη στα 3 με πλάτος 5 μέτρα και ύψος κοντα στα 4 μέτρα !!  Καναρίνια-αγριόπουλα-παπαγάλους !! Οχι όμως σε κατασκευή τύπου όπως αυτήν που έχω τώρα !! Πολύ πιο οικονομική και όχι με διπλά πλέγματα κλπ. Εχω κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό μου εξίσου ασφαλές... αλλά είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα !! Εξω θα κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερες πάπιες κλπ κλπ ! Ολα θα είναι φτιαγμένα με τα χέρια μου, οπότε το κόστος θα είναι μόνο σε υλικά !! 


Το φαντάζομαι κάπως έτσι από την αριστερή πλευρά του οικοπέδου 


*


*


Στην μέση ένας διάδρομος όπου θα οδηγεί στο σπίτι 


*


*
Και στα δεξιά καθώς προχωράς... θα είναι η τεράστια κλούβα των 30 μέτρων !!! Μια πανδαισία χρωμάτων !!!  


*



*




Καλά να είμαστε και θα τα δούμε στο μέλλον !!  Το θέμα είναι ότι αν μου μπει κάτι στο μυαλό.. το έχω κάνει κιόλας !!!!!!!!!!! 




*

----------


## jk21

καλα που εισαι και συ εδω μεσα και δεν εχω τη φημη του πιο πεισματαρη  και ονειροπολου !  :Stick Out Tongue: 

καλα να σε εχει στην υγεια σου ο Θεος και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα κανεις ολα αυτα ΑΛΕΞ ,αν ο χωρος υπαρχει !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ο χώρος βεβαίως και υπάρχει Δημήτρη !! Είναι και το όνειρο της γυναίκας μου... οπότε έχω ένα δυνατό σύμμαχο πλάι μου !!! Εδώ και μήνες με παροτρύνει να ξεκινήσω αρχικά με την δεντροφύτευση και σιγά σιγά προχωράμε !! Δεν είμαι όμως ακόμα έτοιμος για κάτι τόσο μεγάλο !!   Υγεία πάνω από όλα και όλα στην ώρα τους !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Panosfx

Αλεξανδρε αυτο λογικα θα γεμιζει τη μερα σου!
Μεχρι να αλλαξεις τροφες,νερα και να καθαρισεις θα σου τρωει τη μιση μερα.Χωρια οτι θα σου ειναι δυσκολο να παρατηρεις συμπεριφορες.Ειναι δυσκολη ευθυνη για 2 ατομα νομιζω...Αλλα ορεξη να υπαρχει κι ολα γινονται!
Παντως εχεις τον χωρο εσυ και τον αξιοποιεις οσο καλυτερα μπορεις και μπραβο σου!

----------


## Nikolakas

Ευχομαι σύντομα (την Ανοιξη) να ξεκινήσεις!

----------


## Gardelius

Απο ιδεες,..δεν <στερευεις> ΠΟΤΕ!!!! Ετσι και να συνεχισεις Αλεξ!!!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σύντομα θα έχουμε εξελίξεις και αλλαγές στην κλούβα !!! Μπήκε ο Ιανουάριος....πρέπει και οι καρδερίνες (ζευγάρι) να μπουν σε δικό τους χώρο για προετοιμασία !!! Ενας "μοναδικός" χώρος για αυτές έρχεται....  !!

Φεύγω να μαζέψω της ελιές μου....και μόλις επιστρέψω με το καλό τα έργα ξεκινούν !!!!!! 

* ::

----------


## geam

μόνο έτσι θα ζευγαρώσουν... με το καλό Αλεξ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Για της καρδερίνες θέλω να φτιάξω την ζευγαρώστρα τους, στο 1.50 μέτρα Χ 50 χ 50. Μήπως είναι υπερβολή ??? Να αλλάξω κάτι στης διαστάσεις ??? π.χ. να πάω το ύψος στο 60, και το βάθος να το αφήσω στο 50 ??? 

*περιμένω να στρώσει λίγο ο καιρός για να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή !!! 
*1.50 είναι ακριβώς το πλάτος της μεγάλης κλούβας. και εκεί επάνω θέλω να πατήσω. 


* :Confused0006:

----------


## mitsman

Οτι περισσότερο δώσεις τοσο καλυτερα αποτελεσματα θα εχεις..... εχεις ομως ενα τρομερο μειωνεκτημα!!!!
τα πουλια σου εχουν μαθει να ζουν σε αυτο τον απιστευτο χωρο και οταν τα βαλεις στην "ζευγαρωστρα" θα στρεσσαριστούν!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το σκέφτομαι και αυτό ρε Δημήτρη, αλλά πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να γίνει !!! Οπτική επαφή θα έχουν με τα υπόλοιπα. Αυτό δεν μετράει ???*  :Confused0013:

----------


## mitsman

Πιστευω αυτο που κανεις τωρα ειναι το καλυτερο..... πιστευω.... δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος!τι να πω και εγω??? θα δειξει ο καιρος!

----------


## jk21

Κλουβα για να ζευγαρωσουν μονα τους με την ησυχια τους πρεπει να γινει .θα ελεγα να ειναι στους 60 η πλευρα και οχι στους 50 αν ειναι δυνατον .στρες μπορει πραγματι να υπαρξει λογω της συνηθειας στον ανοιχτο χωρο .Ομως αν μαντρωσεις ολα τα καναρινια σε ζευγατωστρες ,μπορεις την κλουβα αυτη να την βαλεις αρχικα με τις καρδερινες ελευθερες ,τις πορτες της ανοιχτες και με τροφη μεσα σε αυτην ,οπως και καταλληλο χωρο κρυψιματος .σιγουρα θα επιλεγουν συντομα να ξοδευουν χρονο εκει μεσα και σε 1-2 βδομαδες ,αν κλεισεις πορτες θα ειναι πολυ πιο προσαρμοσμενες

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλό το σχέδιο προσαρμογής Δημήτρη αν η ζευγαρώστρα θα έμενε μέσα !!! Η ζευγαρώστρα όμως θα γίνει εξωτερικά της κλούβας στην μεριά που βλέπουμε μπροστά μας. Από άκρια σε άκρια είναι ενάμισι μέτρο περίπου. Αρχικά η σκέψη μου ήταν να κάνω 2 ζευγαρώστρες (φώτο) με την μια να πατάει επάνω στην άλλη αν είχα και δεύτερη θηλυκιά καρδερίνα !! Εννοείτε με όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, σκέπαστρο, κλπ κλπ  !!! Επαφή οπτική θα υπάρχει εάν αφαιρέσω το ναύλον προστασίας !! Αν είναι προτιμότερο να μην έχουν καν οπτική επαφή (εσείς θα μου πείτε) μπορώ να βάλω κόντρα πλακέ στην θέση του νάιλον για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα !!!  

Μαύρο περίγραμμα η μια ζευγαρώστρα
Κόκκινο περίγραμμα η δεύτερη ζευγαρώστρα (αν βρεθεί δεύτερο θηλυκό κάποια στιγμή) 

 


*

----------


## Gardelius

_Αλεξ. να σου πω εγω τι θα έκανα,...δεν ξερω όμως κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτό!!!! Θα χώριζα (οχι για μονιμα, μονο για την αναπαραγωγή..) την κλουβα με σύρμα... στο 1,5 μετρο που λες.... να έχουν το χωρο τους!!!!_

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλή σκέψη αλλά δεν θέλω να μπαίνω στην κλούβα να τα τακτοποιώ συνεχώς Ηλία !!! Για να γίνει αυτό που λες πρέπει να κάνω άνοιγμα μεγάλου παραθύρου στο διπλο πλέγμα και δεν το θέλω !!!!! *  :: 

*Μιλούσαμε με τον Δημήτρη (mitsman) πριν λίγο για λύση κλειστής ζευγαρώστρας ίδιας με αυτήν που έχω φτιάξει αλλά σε σε μήκος 1 μέτρο το ελάχιστο !!! 

Βίντεο --->* http://adf.ly/GzJEq

----------


## mitsman

Εχω διαβασει οτι για ιθαγενη ειναι η ιδανικοτερη λυση!

----------


## alex_music_bcs

τελεια!

----------


## Gardelius

_Πολυ καλα τότε...Αλλα τελικά στο 1 μετρο ή 1,5 μετρο θα γινει μήκος??  Μπερδεύτηκα !!!!!_  :: 




> Εχω διαβασει οτι για ιθαγενη ειναι η ιδανικοτερη λυση!




_Ποιο λες Δημήτρη?? τη ζευγαρωστρα??_

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ έχω διαβάσει πολλά συν για της κλειστές τύπου ζευγαρώστρες, αλλά και κάποια αρνητικά !!! Θετικά σχόλια μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα πριν κάμποσο καιρό, από τον μέντορα της συγκεκριμένης κατασκευής mgerom (Μακη) ο οποίος της χρησιμοποιεί εδώ και 8 συνεχόμενα χρόνια στην εκτροφή του χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. 
Αρνητικά σχόλια απο τον ζωοτεχνολόγο  κ.Σελέκο με κύριο αρνητικό τον αερισμό και φωτισμό της κλειστής ζευγαρώστρας !! Αρνητικά που στην δική μου περίπτωση (εξωτερική εκτροφή) δεν νομίζω να ισχύουν !!! 

Θα το δω όμως πιο ζεστά βάζοντας κάτω και το κόστος. Σίγουρα θα είναι πολύ υψηλό !!!!  *

----------


## geam

Αλεξ αν θες να ζευγαρωσεις, φτιαξε αμεσα την ζευγαρώστρα και να την εχεις ετοιμη το αργοτερο μεχρι τελη Φλεβάρη....
(αν μπορεις η μαυρη και η κόκκινη να ενώνονται... ακόμα καλύτερα....)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιώργο εννοείς να αφαιρώ με κάποιο τρόπο την ένωση στην μέση, ώστε να γίνετε ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί ??? Κατάλαβα σωστά ?? Μα εκεί θα πρέπει να υπάρχει συρτάρι του επάνω κλουβιού !!*  ::

----------


## geam

σωστα.... θα το κανεις οπως εχει ο Μιτς τις φωτογραφίες στις κλουβες του.... τα χερια σου πιανουν δόξα τον μεγαλοδυναμο....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη (μιτσ) σε ποιο θέμα της έχεις να της ξαναδώ ??????????*

----------


## geam

στο εκτροφειο....
κλουβα - σχαρα - ταψι.... ουρανος κατω κλουβας κλπ....
ουσιαστικα θα εχεις μια κλουβα, η οποια θα χωριζει στα δυο με την σχαρα και το ταψι....

----------


## geam

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...5&d=1330455102

----------


## geam

στη μέση της κλούβας που έχει τα μανταλάκια, αν σηκώσεις την κίτρινη λωρίδα, έχει μια σχάρα κι ένα ταψί, τα οποία εάν τα αφαιρέσεις η κλούβα γίνεται ενιαία...

----------


## karakonstantakis

Η δικιά σου δεν είναι αυτή ?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*αααααααα μάλιστα !!!!!!!!! Τώρα σε έπιασα !!! Να κάνει καλό καιρό αύριο να ξεκινήσω με το καλό !!*

----------


## geam

ναι η δικια μου ειναι... (βαρεθηκα να ψαξω να βαλω το λινκ του Μιτς)
ηθελα να σου εξηγησω πως οι δυο οροφοι. μ' εναν απλό "οδηγο" (για σχαρα-ταψι) γίνεται ενας εννιαιος

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο αυτο λες???

*Η συστοιχία κλουβιών- ζευγαρώστρες μου!!!!*η αυτο:

*Δημιουργία κλούβας!!!*

----------


## geam

αυτο Μιτς (*Η συστοιχία κλουβιών- ζευγαρώστρες μου!!!!)


αν αφαιρεσει τον μεσαιο "οδηγο" απο τους δυο πρωτους οροφους, αυτοματως μετατρεπεται η κλουβα σε 1,80Χ70....
*

----------


## jk21

ανεξαρτητα τι θα διαλεξει (τι τυπου ζευγαρωστρα ) θα επιμεινω λιγο ,αφου του φτανει ο χωρος να εχει 60 π και οχι 50 υψος και αν μπει εξωτερικα ,να δημιουργηθει στην πλατη της και στο αντιστοιχο σημειο της μεγαλης υπαρχουσας κλουβας ,πορτες εφαπτομενες που για ενα διαστημα να ειναι ανοικτες (εφαπτομενες φυσικα ) για τον σκοπο που ειχα ξαναπει .επισης αν δεν επειγει να χρησιμοποιησει το πανω πατωμα απο τις δυο ζευγαρωστρες που θα κανει και στην πλευρα που θα βαλει καλυψη με πρασινο ,για να μπουν φωλιες ,να μην υπαρχει ταψι απο κατω ,για να εχουν παρομοια αποσταση απο το εδαφος καθως κουρνιαζουν (και να το βλεπουν αυτο ) οπως και τωρα .θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να μας ελεγε ο αλεξ σε τι υψος το συνηθιζουν στην παρουσα κλουβα

----------


## geam

> θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να μας ελεγε ο αλεξ σε τι υψος το συνηθιζουν στην παρουσα κλουβα


λογικά στα πιο ψηλα κλαδια....

----------


## jk21

για αυτο θελω κενο χωρις ταψι ,για να μην νοιωθουν οτι πια ειναι πιο κοντα στο εδαφος (αρα με λιγοτερη ασφαλεια )

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλημέρα παιδιά. 

Δημήτρη οι καρδερίνες κουρνιάζουν τώρα των χειμώνα όπως λέει ο Γιώργος, στα ποιο ψηλά κλαδιά που έχω στην εσωτερική προστατευμένη μεριά !! Το καλοκαίρι της βλέπω στα κλαδάκια του κυπαρισσιού !!




Ακούστε με λίγο.... εχτές που πήγα για ύπνο σκεφτόμουν πολύ σοβαρά και την πρόταση του Ηλία !!





Λύση 1 : Κλείνω ξανά το κομμάτι της επέκτασης δημιουργώντας αποκλειστικά για το ζευγάρι καρδερίνες έναν χώρο 2.20 μήκος χ1.50 βάθος χ 2.10 ύψος !!!! Το κλείσιμο θα γίνει με απλή σήτα αλουμινίου, ή πλαστική -δεν χρειάζεται πλέγμα εσωτερικά- ίσα ισα για να οριοθετήσω τον χώρο τους. Πόρτα θα κάνω εσωτερικά (φώτο) !! Με την λύση αυτή θα μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε όμορφες φώτο και βίντεο από την αναπαραγωγική (το εύχομαι) ζωή τους !!   



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Λύση 2 : Μπορώ να μην δώσω και όλο αυτόν τον χώρο (2.20)... αλλά το 1 μέτρο περίπου που λέει ο Ηλίας, ώστε να έχουν και λίγο παραπάνω χώρο τα καναρίνια !!! (φώτο)




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Λύση 3 : copy paste post #368 --->  Από άκρια σε άκρια είναι ενάμισι μέτρο περίπου. Αρχικά η σκέψη μου ήταν να κάνω 2 ζευγαρώστρες (φώτο) με την μια να πατάει επάνω στην άλλη αν είχα και δεύτερη θηλυκιά καρδερίνα !! Εννοείτε με όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, σκέπαστρο, κλπ κλπ !!!  συμβουλές είδη έχουμε από τον Γιώργο και τον Δημήτρη (jk21) !!  







Κλείνω στην (Λύση 1) περισσότερο και λιγότερο στην (λύση 3) !!!  Βιασύνη δεν χρειάζεται έχουμε κάμποσο χρόνο !!! 

Εδώ ήμαστε να το κουβεντιάσουμε με προσοχή τη είναι καλύτερα για της καρδερίνες. Οτι είναι να τους κάνω, θα τους κάνω και με το παραπάνω.

Κατεβαίνω κέντρο για κάποιες δουλειές. Επιστρέφω σύντομα !!!*

----------


## geam

Αλεξ εαν μπορεις κανε την λύση #1... θα γίνει πανηγύρι!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

η πρώτη λύση είναι για μένα η καλύτερη για ένα ζευγάρι και όταν με το καλό θα έχεις δυο ζευγάρια κάνεις και την δεύτερη λύση. :Happy0159: 

μην βαλεις σιτα σαν αυτη για τα κουνουπια γιατι μπορει να πιαστει καποιο νυχη πουλιου να κρεμαστει αναποδα και να εχεις στενοχωριες. βαλε κατι με μεγαλυτερο ''ματι''.

*δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν έχεις βρει δεύτερη θηλυκή καρδερίνα.

*βρες μια λυση για τις γατες να μην πλησιαζουν την κλουβα στα δυο μετρα. :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλημερα!!! Αλεξ. χαιρομαι που σε <εβαλα στη πριζα>!!!!!_  :Angel02: Ε_ιναι πολυ καλο αυτο, οχι επειδη ετυχε να το σκεφτω εγω...ειναι καλυτερο για τα πουλακια!!! Τα συγκεκριμενα θελουν την ασφάλεια και το ¨χωρο¨τους!!!!! Και αυτο που γραφει ο Κωστας!!! Μεγαλη προσοχη να μην εχουμε κανα ατυχημα!!!! Μονο ευχαριστα !!!! Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις (φυσικα θα μας δειχνεις φωτο στη φαση ...κατασκευης) και να το δεις βημα -βημα.Για τα καναρινια,...δεν νομιζω να ειναι πολυ <στριμωγμενα> στο υπολοιπο χωρο!! ισα ισα...Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα!!!!_  ::

----------


## jk21

Γιατι βρε Οδυσσεα ,για να βρει δευτερη θηλυκια ή πρεπει να του χαρισουν ή να εχει φιλο του εκτροφεα εκει κατω ,που να ξερει οτι τα πουλια ειναι πραγματικης εκτροφης και κυριως να εχει αρκετα γεννημενα εκεινος (αν και αγνωστος σε μας ... υπαρχουν τετοιοι ) ,ωστε να αποφασισει να πουλησει καποιο .Ξερεις πολλους σοφρωνες που εχουν βγαλει 6-7 πουλακια μονο και πουλανε καποια απο αυτα; μιλαω παντα για balcanica .Nα χαρισουν σε φιλο που εμπιστευονται ,το καταλαβαινω .Να πουλησουν με τοσα λιγα πουλακια ,μαλλον δεν βλεπουν την εκτροφη σοβαρα αλλα σαν χρημα (και εκει με λαθος σκεπτικο ) .να εχουν πολλα περισσοτερα μικρα ... τοτε αν οχι τα ιδια (κατεβασμενα απο φωλια ή πιασμενα ) ,οι γονεις ειναι σιγουρα πιασμενοι .Δεν ξερω αν εσυ στην επαρχια γνωριζεις τετοιες επιτυχημενες εκτροφες ,με μικρα εκτροφης πανω 15-18 που ισως να δικαιολογουσε καποιες πωλησεις ,χωρις να χανει καποιος τη δυνατοτητα να σταθεροποιησει τη ρατσα ,αλλα εδω ειναι κατι σπανιο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*BACK.....

Λοιπόν...... βλέπω ότι καταλήγουμε όλοι μαζί στην λύση 1 που όπως έγραψα και για μένα είναι η καλύτερη !! Χαίρομε !!! Σύντομα τα έργα λοιπόν ξεκινάνε για την μετατροπή !!! 

Πήγα στο πετ σοπ για το θέμα που είχα με το σπόρο RADICCHIO !! (Θα γράψω στο άλλο θέμα μετά)

Πήγα όμως για να δω τη παίζεται με θηλυκιά Καρδερίνα εκτροφής για να βάλω και δεύτερο ζευγάρι. Αν πήγαινα πριν της γιορτές (15-20 Δεκεμβρίου) είχε να μου δώσει καρδερίνα εκτροφής με δαχτυλίδια κλπ κλπ από εκτροφέα που τον γνωρίζω και εγώ προσωπικά !! Δυστυχώς όμως 3 καρδερίνες θηλυκές της έστειλε Αθήνα σε κάποιους γνωστούς του !! 
Μου είπε να του δώσω λίγο χρόνο να μου βρει για χάρη μου (και καλά..) καρδερίνα θηλυκιά εκτροφής στα 60 ευρώ !! Θα δούμε λοιπόν !! *Αν η τιμή είναι εκτός κανόνων να σβηστεί* 

*Κώστα για της γάτες που λες......δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα απολύτως !!! Σκέφτομαι μόνο ένα δίχτυ σκίασης κάπως να το τεντώσω στο μισό μέτρο περίπου... θα το δω και αυτό σε λίγο !! 




*

----------


## vag21

60 ευρω καρδερινα εκτροφης θηλυκια?
πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλος φιλος σου  :winky: .

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καλος .ακριβος ειναι  ::  ... φωλισια (κατεβηκαν μονα τους απο τη φωλια και μπηκαν εθελοντικα στο εκτροφειο  .... )  γυρω στα 50 δινουν στην επαρχια .... ετσι τουλαχιστον εχει παρει το αυτι μου .Α ρε ελληνα που παντα << κοπτεσαι  >> να βοηθησεις τον φιλο σου ...

----------


## vag21

μητσο με επιασες κατευθειαν χαχαχα.
επειδη ομως ποτε δεν ξερεις ευχομαι στον αλεξ να ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> η πρώτη λύση είναι για μένα η καλύτερη για ένα ζευγάρι και όταν με το καλό θα έχεις δυο ζευγάρια κάνεις και την δεύτερη λύση.
> 
> μην βαλεις σιτα σαν αυτη για τα κουνουπια γιατι μπορει να πιαστει καποιο νυχη πουλιου να κρεμαστει αναποδα και να εχεις στενοχωριες. βαλε κατι με μεγαλυτερο ''ματι''.
> 
> *δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν έχεις βρει δεύτερη θηλυκή καρδερίνα.
> 
> **βρες μια λυση για τις γατες να μην πλησιαζουν την κλουβα στα δυο μετρα.*




*Κώστα πρέπει κάτι να κάνω οπωσδήποτε.... 

Το κατσούλι είναι έτοιμο για.... επίθεση στην κλούβα φρούριο !!!!!!! Αλλά θα πάρει.... τον *******  :Tongue0020: * με την σειρά του..... όπως και η προηγούμενη γάτα !!!!! 



*



*Να θυμίσω...... 14/12/2012 πριν λίγες μέρες !!!

*





 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: ​ :rollhappy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Γιατι βρε Οδυσσεα ,για να βρει δευτερη θηλυκια ή πρεπει να του χαρισουν ή να εχει φιλο του εκτροφεα εκει κατω ,που να ξερει οτι τα πουλια ειναι πραγματικης εκτροφης και κυριως να εχει αρκετα γεννημενα εκεινος (αν και αγνωστος σε μας ... υπαρχουν τετοιοι ) ,ωστε να αποφασισει να πουλησει καποιο .Ξερεις πολλους σοφρωνες που εχουν βγαλει 6-7 πουλακια μονο και πουλανε καποια απο αυτα; μιλαω παντα για balcanica .Nα χαρισουν σε φιλο που εμπιστευονται ,το καταλαβαινω .Να πουλησουν με τοσα λιγα πουλακια ,μαλλον δεν βλεπουν την εκτροφη σοβαρα αλλα σαν χρημα (και εκει με λαθος σκεπτικο ) .να εχουν πολλα περισσοτερα μικρα ... τοτε αν οχι τα ιδια (κατεβασμενα απο φωλια ή πιασμενα ) ,οι γονεις ειναι σιγουρα πιασμενοι .Δεν ξερω αν εσυ στην επαρχια γνωριζεις τετοιες επιτυχημενες εκτροφες ,με μικρα εκτροφης πανω 15-18 που ισως να δικαιολογουσε καποιες πωλησεις ,χωρις να χανει καποιος τη δυνατοτητα να σταθεροποιησει τη ρατσα ,αλλα εδω ειναι κατι σπανιο


Δημητρη γιατι θα πρεπει να ειναι εκτροφης? οι αρσενικες που εχει ο Αλεξ ειναι εκτροφης?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Κώστα πρέπει κάτι να κάνω οπωσδήποτε.... 
> 
> Το κατσούλι είναι έτοιμο για.... επίθεση στην κλούβα φρούριο !!!!!!! Αλλά θα πάρει.... τον ******* * με την σειρά του..... όπως και η προηγούμενη γάτα !!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...


βρες μια θυληκια καρδερινα και ας ειναι magor αρχεγονη η parva. χωρισε την κλουβα με κοντραπλακε οπως η δευτερη λυση. 
βαλε στην πισω μερια κοντραπλακε και στην πανω κατι αφιαφανο να μην βλεπουν οι καρδερινες τις γατες και καλη αναπαραγωγη.

*λυσεις για τις γατες υπαρχουν αλλα θα το δουμε και παλι το Μαρτη. :winky:

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη γιατι θα πρεπει να ειναι εκτροφης? οι αρσενικες που εχει ο Αλεξ ειναι εκτροφης?


ενα λαθος το συνεχιζεις ή το διορθωνεις; ας του πουνε αλλοι κατι διαφορετικο .Εγω ειμαι κατηγορηματικος !

----------


## geam

μαλλον το συνεχιζεις....  :sad:

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω δεν μιλαω γενικα. λεω για την περιπτωση του Αλεξανδρου που ειναι παιδι απο τα λιγα. 
τα λαθη πρεπει να τα διορθωνουμε απλα ο καθενας θελει τον δικο του τροπο. 
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο Αλεξανδρος οχι μονο θα διορθωσει το λαθος αλλα θα αυξηση και το σωστο.

----------


## jk21

βρε Οδυσσεα με μπερδευεις ... το σωστο δεν ειναι να συνεχισει μονο με εκτροφης; εγω τι διαφορετικο του προτεινω;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οι Αρσενικές μου Καρδερίνες Κώστα ΝΑΙ είναι εκτροφής !! Για να μην τα ξαναγράφουμε και γινόμαστε κουραστικοί όλοι μας, όποιος θέλει ας ανατρέξει στην αρχή του θέματος * *Η ζωή μέσα από την κλούβα (HD photos 1920x1080) !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αύριο Σ/Κ... ξεκινάνε η εργασίες της μετατροπής !!  

Είμαι αρκετά μπερδεμένος με ποια από της 2 αρσενικές καρδερίνες να προχωρήσω στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο...... Πρέπει να κάνω την σωστή επιλογή.... κάποιο σημάδι ή ένδειξη από την παρακολούθησή τους δεν έχω !!! 

Οτι σχόλιο έχετε περί καρδερίνες καλύτερα να το πάμε στο σωστό θέμα και όχι εδώ που είναι αποκλειστικά για την κατασκευή της κλούβας !!! ....κλούβα δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη !!!*

----------


## geam

> *Οι Αρσενικές μου Καρδερίνες Κώστα ΝΑΙ είναι εκτροφής !! Για να μην τα ξαναγράφουμε και γινόμαστε κουραστικοί όλοι μας, όποιος θέλει ας ανατρέξει στην αρχή του θέματος* *Η ζωή μέσα από την κλούβα (HD photos 1920x1080) !!*



Άλεξ τι εννοείς???? οτι το θηλυκό που σου έδωσα δεν είναι????

----------


## jk21

αν και θα σου απαντησει και ο ΑΛΕΞ για να ειναι ξεκαθαρο και απο τον ιδιο ,νομιζω δεν εννοει αυτο βρε Γιωργο .Απλα για τις αρσενικες  που ανεφερε ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ απαντησε οτι ειναι .

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξ το βραδυ που κοιμουνται πηγαινε δες μηπως κοιμαται πλαι με καποια.. τετοια εποχη εχουν διαλεξει ταιρια στην φυση!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιώργοοοοοοοοο τι είναι αυτά που λες βρε συ ???? Λάθος εννόησες !!!! Είναι δυνατόν να γράψω τέτοιο πράμα ?? 

Το άκρως αντίθετο. Με όποιον έχω κάνει κουβέντα (πάαααρα πολύ φίλοι μου) επάνω στα πουλιά, τους αναφέρω για την καρδερίνα σου, το δώρο σου, και παίρνεις εύσημα χωρίς να σε γνωρίζουν !!! Τη να λέμε τώρα !!!! 

Επάνω στην εκτροφή μου όσο καιρό ασχολούμαι, δώρο τέτοιας αξίας δεν περίμενα να μου κάνουν ποτέ. Και πόσο μάλλον από ένα παιδί που γνώρισα μέσω Ιντερνετ !!! Θυμάσαι πως έκανα όταν μου το ανακοίνωσες ??? Ποιο μωρό παιδί δεν γινόταν !!! 

Το δεύτερο μεγάλο δώρο στον εαυτό μου είναι το παρόν φόρουμ !!! Έμαθα και συνεχίζω να μαθαίνω ακόμα περισσότερο !!! Τα λάθη μου.... κάμποσα, λάθη που ίσως συνεχίζω εν μέρη να κάνω.... αλλά είμαι ακόμα νέος στον χώρο και μέχρι στιγμής όλα πάνε καλά !!!

* :Happy0159:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη (mitsman) πάω έξω να δω αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο !!!!! Αν όχι θα έχω τον νου μου να δω !!

 Θα κλείσω και την κλούβα εντελώς και από επάνω υποχρεωτικά με χοντρό νάιλον , και από την δυτική πλευρά το ίδιο !!! Θα προσπαθήσω επιτόπου να βάλω και πράσινο δίχτυ σκίασης για να μην ενοχλείτε το ζευγάρι από περάσματα γατών κ.α. !! Ανοιχτά θα αφήσω όλη την μπροστινή πλευρά του διαδρόμου για να υπάρχει επαρκές και υπεράφθονος αερισμός !!! Από το παράθυρο που διακρίνετε θα τους βάζω όλα αυτά που πρέπει !! Την πόρτα που θα φτιάξω δεν νομίζω χρειαστεί να την περάσω ποτέ !!!! 

*

----------


## geam

Αλεξ συγνώμη!!!λαθος μου!!!το κατάλαβα στραβά...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Συγχωρεμένος  George  !!!!! *

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λοιπόν.... αρκετές ώρες έξω και η μετατροπή τελείωσε !!! Αύριο η τελευταίες πινελιές που δεν θα είναι και λίγες !! 
Πάμε στης φώτο που είναι με την απλή κάμερα. 

Το πορτάκι απ' όπου θα μπαίνω στον χώρο της Καρδερίνας !!! 




Η κλούβα ντύθηκε με νάιλον στο 100% εώς το πολυκαρμπονικό !!! 




Το δίχτυ σκίασις μαζεύτηκε στην άκρια, έτοιμο να ξαναμπεί το καλοκαίρι στης μεγάλες ζέστες !!! 




Στα πλαϊνά (δυτικά) μπήκε νέο δίχτυ σκίασις για να δώσω αρχικά κάλυψη της Καρδερίνας από περάσματα γατών κ.α., και ένα πράσινο χρώμα από εσωτερικά !! 




Καλοκαιράκι με έντονες θερμοκρασίες άφησα περίσσεμα δίχτυ το οποίο φτάνει αν ξεδιπλωθεί ακριβώς μέχρι την αριστερή γωνία της πρόσοψης !!! Ενας χαμός και στο τραπέζι από εργαλεία.... 




2,20 χ 1,50 χ 2,10 για πάρτη σας !!!!!!!! 








Τοποθέτησα τεχνητό χλοοτάπητα σε 1 γωνία !! Το ίδιο θα γίνει και στην απέναντι μεριά ή ακόμα και στης 4 γωνίες για να μπουν οι φωλιές από της οποίες η θηλυκιά Καρδερίνα θα επιλέξει σε ποια θα πάει όταν έρθει με το καλό η ώρα της !!! Θα μπουν 3 διαφορετικές κατασκευές φωλιάς που έχω στο μυαλό μου είδη σχεδιασμένες. Ολες θα είναι καμουφλαρισμένες με... ξεχωριστώ δικό μου τρόπο !!!! Θέλω να δω ποια θα προτιμήσει.... !!! Της φωλιές θα της δείτε σταδιακά. Σήμερα έφτιαξα την πρώτη έμπνευση μου. 

 




Η φωλιά τοποθετημένη, αλλά όχι όπως την θέλω ακόμα !! Αύριο θα δείτε την τελική μορφή της. Ωστόσο πάρτε μια γεύση από την πρώτη φωλιά...

 




Τα καμάρια μου !!!!!!! φτου φτου !!! 




Και γαϊδουράγκαθο σήμερα !!

 




39 μέρες καραντίνας σήμερα από την μέρα που έφερα τα Γκλόστερ που μου χάρισε ένας οικογενειακός φίλος !!! Αφέθηκαν ελεύθερα με τα υπόλοιπα Καναρίνια !!! Στην φώτο δεν είναι όλα, αλλά αύριο θα σας τα παρουσιάσω !! 

 



Αύριο η συνέχεια με το τελικό αποτέλεσμα !!!!!!!!!!!


* :Happy0065:

----------


## nicktasos

*Ωραιες δουλειες, μπραβο Αλεξ, μακαρι και 'μεις στην Πρωτευουσα να ειχαμε τοσο χωρο!!!*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλακια ολα τους! Οι καρδερινες πανεμορφες και τα καναρια σκετα κουκλια! Αναμενουμε αυριο την παρουσιαση των γκλοστερ σου! Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να εχεις Αλεξανδρε!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο Αλεξ.Τα συγχαριτηρια μου.
Καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις με τις καρδερινες σου.
Ελπιζω να δεις πολλα μικρα  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Αλεξ. Ολα τελικά είναι .....σουπερ!!!!  :Happy0159:  Χαίρομαι αλλα θελω αν μπορείς μια φωτό να δείχνει <φάτσα> που λεμε ΟΛΟ το εργο!! Να δείχνει Πρόσοψη και πλαινη όψη!!! Μάλλον απ έξω θα ειναι καλύτερα!!!! :wink:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό Ηλία αλλά δω τι μπορώ να κάνω !!!! Δεν έχω πολύ χώρο πίσω μου για μια πιο ανοικτή φώτο. Είναι και το χώρισμα τώρα που δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια. 


Ελπίζω σε 1-2 εβδομάδες να έχω της ενδείξεις που θέλω, για το ποιο θα είναι το αρσενικό που θα παραμείνει με την θηλυκιά !! Δεν έχω πολλά περιθώρια.... τέλος Ιανουαρίου πρέπει να έχει μείνει μόνο του το ζευγάρι !!*  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αλεξ ολα ωραια αλλα αυτον τον πλαστικο χλοοταπητα τον φοβαμε, βγαλτον καλυτερα, πρωτον μην το φανε τα πουλια και δευτερον για τις ψειρες.

ποιος σου λεει οτι δεν εχεις περιθωρια για το ζευγαρι?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Για τον τάπητα δεν νομίζω να πιάσω ψείρες Κώστα !!! Κάθε 20-30 μέρες ψεκάζω προληπτικά με ARDAP σε 4-5 μέρη της κλούβας. Άνοιξη καιρού κάθε 15 μέρες !!  Δεν μου έχει τύχει ψείρα μέχρι σήμερα, και δεν νομίζω να πιάσει εκεί. θα έχω τον νου μου όμως ένα παραπάνω !!! 

Από όσο γνωρίζω Κώστα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου μπαίνουν τα ζευγάρια Καρδερίνες !!! Άλλοι ξεκινάνε από μέσα Γενάρη.... !!!*  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Από όσο γνωρίζω Κώστα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου μπαίνουν τα ζευγάρια Καρδερίνες !!! Άλλοι ξεκινάνε από μέσα Γενάρη.... !!!*


στα πουλια που ειναι χώρια. τα δικα σου πουλια ειναι ολο το χρονο μαζι.

----------


## jenia21

Αλεξ θα σου πω και εγω την γνωμη μου για την ολη προσπάθεια σου.Καταρχην τα καναρινια θα μπουν σε ζευγαρωστρες η θα ειναι  ελευθερα στην υπόλοιπη κλουβας;Τωρα για τις καρδερινες νομιζω οτι κακως εβαλες ταπητα γυρω γυρω γιατι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ειδα οτι ειναι πουλια που θελουν να εχουν ορατοτητα αρκετη γυρω τους γιατι με το κλεισιμο στρεσαρονται πολυ.Ασε μονο τα ναυλον για να εχουν οσο περισοτερο φωτισμο γινεται.Η φωλια ειναι αρκετα καλη αλλα να βαλεις σε διαφορα σημεια 2-3 ακομα,και να επιλεξεις μερη που θα αισθάνονται περισσότερο ασφαλεια και ησυχια,πχ οχι στην προσοψη γιατι οταν θα περνάει καποιος απο εκει θα σηκώνονται απο την φωλια.Τωρα οσο για τον αρσενικο κατα τον Μαρτιο θα δεις ποιος πεταει συνεχεια μαζι της και βγαζεις τον αλλο απο μεσα.Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχία.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειχα καταλαβει που εβαλε τον ταπητα ... οχι κλεισιμο οπτικου παιδιου !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κώστα έχεις δίκιο. Ετσι όπως το λες είναι, αλλά καλύτερα να είναι ακόμα περισσότερο καιρό μαζί ως ζευγάρι. Δεν είναι καλύτερα ??*  :: *

Δαμιανέ έτσι όπως το θέτεις έχεις δίκιο, αλλά εγώ το έβαλα γι' αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο που αναφέρεις. Απ' έξω περνάνε συνεχώς γάτες αν έχει δει προηγούμενες φώτο λίγα ποστ πίσω. Με τον τάπητα κλείνω το πρόβλημα απ' έξω.... και από μέσα είναι στα ψηλά σε καλό σημείο οπτικά σε όλη την κλούβα !! Αν υποθέσουμε ότι άφηνα μόνο το* *νάιλον που υπάρχει πίσω από τον τάπητα, σε πέρασμα της γάτας δεν θα σηκωνόταν από την φωλιά όπως σωστά λες ??? 
Φωτισμός υπάρχει πολύ καλός ούτως η άλλος !! Οπως και να'χει θα το δω αυτό για να μην έχω μπελάδες αργότερα !! Απλά δείτε λίγο το σκεπτικό μου... και αν είμαι λάθος οκ αφαιρώ τον τάπητα !! 

Φωλιές θα φτιάξω και άλλες (2-3 ακόμα). Το έγραψα στο αρχικό ποστ. Τα σημεία έχουν εντοπιστεί !! 

Τα καναρίνια θα μπουν σε ζευγαρώστρες άνοιξη καιρού !! Δεν θα υπάρξει ανεξέλεγκτη εκτροφή φέτος !!  



*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πάρα πολλές δουλειές στην κλούβα σήμερα !! Άνοιξα πληγές και τρέχω και δεν φτάνω !! 

Μια παλιά εκκρεμότητα την τέλειωσα σήμερα με το σκαλοπατάκι μπροστά στην κλούβα !! Είχα παρατηρήσει τελευταία με της πολλές βροχές μου περνούσε νερό στην εσωτερική κλούβα με αποτέλεσμα να έχω λιγάκι υγρασία μέσα. Το άχυρο δεν προλάβαινα να το βάζω και βρεχόταν !!  Υγρασία λοιπόν τέλος !!




Έκοψα 2 τεράστια κλαδιά Πεύκου και Ελιάς (αράβδιστη... με της ελιές επάνω) 





Πολλές φώτο σύντομα στο θέμα --->  Η ζωή μέσα από την κλούβα (HD photos 1920x1080)*

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ η ιδεα σου.
Και απο οτι φαινεται οι καρδερινες συνεχιζουν 
να επεξεργαζονται τις φωλιες και δεν τα "φοβουνται".

Καλη δημιουργικη συνεχεια.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κυριακή σήμερα και δεν καθόμαστε με σταυρωμένα χέρια !!! 

**Κατασκευή : Φτιάξιμο δεύτερης φωλιάς !!


*
*


Κατασκευή : Παράθυρο φωτογραφίας !!!!

Από αυτό το παράθυρο θα τραβάω της φώτο μου (σας έχω καλομάθει...*  :: *)  !!!!

*












 ::

----------


## dxr-halk

Πολύ καλή δουλειά με μεράκι και υπομονή. Το bosch πήρε φωτιά.

----------


## BugsBunny

Φοβερή. . .είχα δεί το βιντεάκι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τέρμα τα δίχαλα....το σφυρί....και ο κόπος !!

**


Αγορά ερασιτεχνικού καρφωτικού με 20 ευρώ !! Το δοκίμασα το πρωί και πραγματικά κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά για τα λεφτά του !! 3 χρόνια εγγύηση δεν μου λένε τίποτα !! Αντιθέτως την καλή λειτουργία του, μου την μαρτυρούν φίλοι που το έχουν 2-3 χρόνια στην κατοχή τους, με μεγάλη χρήση !! Εγω θα το χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστες φορές, για καμιά μικρο κατασκευή !!

*

----------


## serafeim

στο παραγγελνω και το στελνεις Λαμια μεσα? !!! 
χαχαχα  :Happy:  μπραβο!!!

----------


## mitsman

που ακριβως θα το χρησιμοποιεις αυτο Αλεξ.... να ξερεις πως οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.... εγω αυτης της αποψης ειμαι γενικα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το ξέρω Δημήτρη !!! Τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά είναι κυρίως καθαρά επαγγελματικά και όλα bosch profesional !! Μέχρι και η φαλτσέτα που χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινα είναι STANLEY !!  

Για εργαλεία όμως που τα χρησιμοποιώ μια φορά στο τόσο δεν δίνω χρήματα !!!!  parkside έχω 2 εργαλεία μέχρι στιγμής στην αποθήκη μου. Το συρραπτικό που πήρα σήμερα, και το dremel που έχω πάρει εδώ και 3 μήνες και που είναι ακόμα στην κούτα του χωρίς να το έχω ανοίξει να δω πως είναι μέσα !! χαχαχα άστα να υπάρχουν που λέμε !!!! 

*

*

Πριν 2 εβδομάδες για λίγο δεν πρόλαβα το δισκοπρίονο στα 100 ευρώ !!! Περιμένω ξανά την επάνοδο της προσφοράς !! Αν και για αυτό το εργαλείο ίσως πάω σε "δισκοπρίονο πάγκου" της einhell (Κόκκινη σειρά) στα 200 ευρώ ή στην BOSCH στα 300 ευρώ !! Προτιμότερο να κόβω τα ξύλα μου και από επάνω !!! 

*
*

Αυτό αλλά στην κόκκινη σειρά "einhell" που είναι καλύτερη ποιοτικά !!

*
*

Ta bosch επαγγελματικά μου με τρελή χρήση καθημερινά :

*

----------


## Anestisko

Εντυποσιαστηκα!!!!!!! 
 :Confused0013:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τα νάιλον αφαιρέθηκαν & μπροστά τοποθετήθηκε ζαρντινιέρα από παλέτα !!! Νάιλον έμεινε μόνο σε ένα σημείο για να μην πέφτουν τα σπόρια στα πλακάκια !!! 

*

----------


## serafeim

Δεν την ειχα δει ποτε απο αυτην την αποψη την ζαρτινιερα Αλεξανδρε!!
χμμμ να που δεινεις ιδεες!! Ευχαριστουμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## acerakela

Εκπληκτική δουλειά να το χαίρεσαι και σίγουρα θα το χαίρονται και τα  πουλάκια σου. Ζηλεύω!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η κλούβα σήμερα με την "πόρτα ζαρντινιέρα"








Τοποθετήθηκαν και 2 διακοσμητικές φωλιές, προχτεσινό δώρο (19/7/2013) από κρατούμενο των Φυλακών Αλικαρνασσού !!! 











Ο ίδιος έφτιαξε και την παρακάτω κλούβα στον ξάδελφο μου !! Εγκαίνια της κλούβας με 3 δικά μου καναρίνια ως δώρα ! 

*

----------


## douriakos

Τωρα παρε και παραδεισια να αξιοποιησεις τις φωλιες!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το σκέφτομαι.... από εχτές Νίκο !!! Η φωλιές είναι ένα & ένα για παραδισάκια !! Θα πρέπει να διαβάσω μερικά πράγματα πρώτα γι' αυτά και μετά ίσως Ναι πάρω ένα ζευγαράκι !!*

----------


## douriakos

2 φωλιες εχεις αρα παρε δυο ζευγαρια! Εγω ψαχνω να ξαναβρω αλλα δεν βρισκω! Ειχ παλιοτερα καμια 10αρια σε ενα κλουβι και ολα διαφορετικς ειδη! Πραγματικα πολυ χαριτωμενα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*
.....Εκλάδεψα τ΄αμπέλι οπέρσι και μερικά κλήματα δεν τα κάψα....παρά μόνο τα κράτησα και τα κάμα δεματάκι μπας και τα χρειαστώ κιαμιά φορά !! Να λοιπόν που.... έφτιαξα μερικές φυσικές πατήθρες, για το δεντράκι το σφεντούριξα* όξω !! Θέλω να περιορίσω τα κουτσουλίσματα σε έναν ντόπο !! Ε... μα... !!! 

*






*


"....Εσείς η αποπάνω λέω...προσέχεται τους από κάτω" Θανάσης Βέγγος !! 
**
Έβαλα ντονε λοιπόν, και μια "ομπρέλα" αναμεσής... να μην πέρνουν τα "σκάγια" τους αποκάτω !! Γλιστράει για τα καλά.... ξανίξεται* το καναρίνι απού δεν μπορεί να σταθεί επάνω.... 

**


Εξεπάτωσα και γλυστριδούλα από του πεθερού το μποστάνι.... και τα μεταφύτεψα απ' έξω για μεγάλα πάρτη !!! Ανε μου τα αφήκουνε οι ατσελέγοι*.... !!!

*



*


Εφύτρωξε και ένα τσοχαλάκι*... και θα το αφήκο να μεγαλώσει μιαολιά* και θα το στο κόψω !! 

*
*


Και φρέσκια Ρίγανη σχεδόν καθημερινά στα πουλιά !! 

**




*σφεντούριξα = πέταξα
*ξανοίξετε= δείτε
*ατσελέγοι=σπουργίτια
*τσοχαλάκι=ζοχός
*μιαολιά=λιγάκι


*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εκκρεμότητα που φτάνει σιγά σιγά στο τέλος της. Λάθος υπολογισμός στα μέτρα της σίτας Αλουμινίου .... με αποτέλεσμα η ολοκλήρωση της κάλυψης να γίνει την Δευτέρα !! 


Κυριολεκτικά ούτε κουνούπι πλέων στην μεγάλη κλούβα !!


**

****

****

****

****



3-4 μέτρα ακόμα και τέλος !!!

****

***

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ολοκληρώθηκε και η κάλυψη με σήτα αλουμινίου στο 100% !!!!!!!!!!!!* 









*Από εχτές έχουν αρχίσει και αλλαγές περιμετρικά της μεγάλης κλούβας !! Ο χώρος του πράσινου αλλάζει...... !! 
*

----------


## γιαννης χ

Ωραιο αλεχ.Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι σου περιοριζει το θεαμα που ειναι φοβερο.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιάννη ναι αυτό είναι αλήθεια !! Έχασα αρκετά σε θέαμα αλλά εντάξει μην τα θέλω όλα δικά μου έτσι ?? 

**Είχα διαβάσει πολλά τελευταία για ευλογιές και δεν σου κρύβω ότι φοβήθηκα, μιας και ο ποταμός είναι σχεδόν κάτω από το σπίτι μου και κουνούπια έχουμε πάρα πολλά !! 
Και δεν είναι μόνο τα κουνούπια... έβαζα φρέσκο αυγό και κάποιες φορές είδα της μεγάλες μύγες επάνω του.... !! Επρεπε να πάρω μέτρα για την ασφάλεια των πουλιών και όχι να το αφήσω στην τύχη !! *

----------


## xristina_konta

Αλεξανδρε υπεροχη η κατασκευη σου!Ελπιζω να πεισω τον ανδρα μου και τον γιο μου [οταν τελειωσει τις εξετασεις του]να μου φτιαξουν μια τετοια στην αυλη μου.Υπεροχη!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Χριστίνα στο εύχομαι πραγματικά να την φτιάξετε και μάλιστα πολύ μεγαλύτερη, και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα απολαύσετε μοναδικές εικόνες ! Εικόνες και στιγμές που μόνο μια μεγάλη κλούβα μπορεί να προσφέρει !!!*

----------


## dxr-halk

Ωραίες οι προσθήκες που έκανες. Κρατάω στα υπόψιν για τη μελλοντική μου.

----------


## Nikos_V

οκ απλα ζιλεβω που δεν εχω ενα τετιο!  :Happy0159:

----------

